# (canceled)



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

There was a new threat called "Mavericks", a force of malfunctioning reploids infected with a computer virus of alien origin, known as "Sigma Virus". Due to being mostly machines, and little to no organic at all, they were more resistant to the eldritch cosmic corruption, and thus managed to clear out most of the monsters. However, some of the monsters escaped and hid away, now lying in waiting... and evolving over time. Then, to add more to the chaos, later came a force that called themselves "Maverick Hunters", another force of reploids that focus on exterminating the malfunctioning ones.
The world becomes a war zone between the Mavericks, the Hunters, the eldritch horrors... and us, the animals. The Mavericks simply wanna see the world burn and crave for destruction... the Hunters would go out of their way to burn the world and stake out the Mavericks at all cost. We animals try to at least protect the nature from becoming more and more of a wasteland, and are framed to be allies with the Mavericks... and since we were hit by the eldritch first, we are marked for death as well, to make sure that the infection wouldn't spread. Meanwhile the eldritch horrors are evolving and merging with the Sigma Virus, in order to claim the Mavericks as minions and thralls, to create some kind of hive-mind nexus.
Some of us were almost done for from the Hunters, but we managed to steal their technology to rebuild ourselves into Reploids, to have a better chance at defending ourselves.
Jin founded the C.O.N.T.R.A (Confrontation / Observation / Neutralization / Termination / Retaliation / Annihilation), a group of the last six eldritch cosmic spawns that survived the Mavericks and not merged with the Sigma Virus, to fight off the other threats. He's often referred to as "Leader" of the resistance, the town that you and he came to before.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 20, 2021)

They are now mixed?....

That's an interesting twist upon it all.

Also, I really hope you are doing alright now. Wish you nothing but the best!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm slowly recovering. Really slowly.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 20, 2021)

I understand.....keep at it...and good luck...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 21, 2021)

Alright, RP now open, everyone.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 21, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> Alright, RP now open, everyone.


Love the new pfp!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 21, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Love the new pfp!


Thanks, I tried real hard in cropping the pic, hehe.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 21, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> Thanks, I tried real hard in cropping the pic, hehe.


Alrighty, looks pretty good! Now, since you mixed the two RPs together, how exactly does that play out? Are eldritch beings now in a post apocalyptic landscape with reploids, or how did you intend for this to go?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 21, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Alrighty, looks pretty good! Now, since you mixed the two RPs together, how exactly does that play out? Are eldritch beings now in a post apocalyptic landscape with reploids, or how did you intend for this to go?


I plan to make things a lot more simple. Still with the original idea of protecting the environment. The eldritch cosmic monsters, on the other hand, aren't from outer space anymore, but from a different source that I... won't spoil now.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 21, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> I plan to make things a lot more simple. Still with the original idea of protecting the environment. The eldritch cosmic monsters, on the other hand, aren't from outer space anymore, but from a different source that I... won't spoil now.


Really now? Now this is a nice concept! Looking forward to it! Also, I'm toning down the other stuff to very little, so no more of what happened last time then.

And also, since this is a new plot, I'm inserting a different guy in there, since this plot is two mixed into one. 

And I'm looking forward to see how this is carried out! How many folks do you intend to participate? Or is it like last time, with me and you?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 21, 2021)

Ah, I see.

Well, that's alright by me! I hope you find someone who can match the ideas!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 21, 2021)

Is the RP still open?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 21, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Is the RP still open?


Yes, still open. You wanna join ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 1, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Really now? Now this is a nice concept! Looking forward to it! Also, I'm toning down the other stuff to very little, so no more of what happened last time then.
> 
> And also, since this is a new plot, I'm inserting a different guy in there, since this plot is two mixed into one.
> 
> And I'm looking forward to see how this is carried out! How many folks do you intend to participate? Or is it like last time, with me and you?


I don't think anyone would come in.
Just the two of us now.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 2, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> I don't think anyone would come in.
> Just the two of us now.


Huh.....well, I thought you didn't wish to continue down that path with me though....regarding...previous mishaps.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Huh.....well, I thought you didn't wish to continue down that path with me though....regarding...previous mishaps.


As long as both of us know what to avoid next time, it should be fine.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 2, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> As long as both of us know what to avoid next time, it should be fine.


Really now?.....well....I can make sure that I stay away from it completely....other than that...yeah, I'd be willing to go again.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Really now?.....well....I can make sure that I stay away from it completely....other than that...yeah, I'd be willing to go again.


Alright, then we continue from... this scene.



Zenith the Mew said:


> Piru smiled from the courtesy act, then shook the two fingers with both of his paws.
> 
> "Awe, thanks for noticing that!," the Fennec said happily, glad someone for once, (other that Cosmos and Evis), didn't make fun of his short size.
> 
> ...


(Cosmos doesn't have the mechanical wings anymore ; both him and Sol wear glasses cuz they are near-sighted. Also, the three are now just going to rest for the day. Current scene is at the cafeteria.)
(And I think I'll just be done with the bullying part 'cuz I'm terrible at it. I don't know how to do it without looking/sounding cringy.)

The "team", as they put it, now has Sol and Eviscerena (unofficial) in. A team of the "exclusive", so to speak.
Cosmos and Sol, possessed by otherworldly, alien-like entities of unknown origin. Eviscerena, aged as she is, and rebuilt into a half-reploid due to injuries, but still picking up arms because she can. Piru, the only non-reploid in the battlefield, lacking obvious advantages compared to the other "mechanical" individuals.
Though, Cosmos and Sol have come to terms with a rather surprising decision that they would only provide support from now on, rather than joining fights in full. This would mean Eviscerena and Piru are the only ones to do the actual combat.
For Cosmos, he would repair weapons and restore (or recharge) their powers back to full.
For Sol, he emphasizes on temporary upgrades of weapons, both base and power-based quality, to give the team an edge.
As such, Eviscerena would be the typical tank-fighter one to hold the front lines, while Piru, with his agility, picks off enemies one by one.

Cosmos : So that's the plan, folks. Anyone got any questions ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 2, 2021)

(Ah, I'll keep that in mind. And there will be another that they will meet later along in their journeys. I'll say who later on.)

Piru gave a soft smile from it all, glad that their little team was one of efficiency. Sure, there may be some mishaps here and there, but the Fennec didn't worry much about it.

Still, he kept his head screwed on, making sure that he can support his role as the"Agile Assault" while the others went their preferred routes.

As long as he kept with that regime, all should be fine.

"Let's see......I have no questions, but wait....no no, I do have a question actually!," the little fox exclaimed, wagging his tail eagerly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2021)

Cosmos : Gooo on ? What's on your mind ?

The three look at the fox, curious at the question he's thinking about.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 2, 2021)

Piru smiled as he sat down, his fluffy yellow tail swishing behind him as he thought his question, then asked it.

"Oh, yeah! I have a friend of mine who would be really good in this little group of ours! He's an amazing friend who I'm sure you guys will love just as much as I! May he _please _join our little ragtag group of pals?," the Fennec asked, giving a child-like expression to further the emphasis.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2021)

Sol : Aaaactually, I was thinking of someone else to join the team as well... so we'd have four fighters, while me and Cos stay back for support.

The gorilla-monkey tells of a wolf girl (non-reploid) that he adopted about 10 or so years ago, by the name of Galaxy. She, too, is possessed by an otherworldly alien entity, and wields powers that appear to be a mix of Sol and Cosmos : nebula clouds and black hole. According to Sol, Galaxy is good with a scythe, but more to deal with multiple opponents at once, whereas Piru is to be more 1v1.
She was assigned to a different unit, but she requested to move to this one now, namely to be with her father, and was approved. From her reply, she'd be here tomorrow.

Cosmos : Sounds good for me. Quite a team we got going on for our own here.

Evis : I'm too old for babysitting a bunch of meddling kids in the middle of the war zone, thank you very much.

She chuckles and waves her hands.

Evis : Hehe just kiddin'. I look forward to meeting these two new folks in our team.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 2, 2021)

Piru nodded, listening intently as the two explain what their intentions were, agreeing to it in the fullest. It sounded like a nice member of the team, with an additional set of hands to really aid them as they battled enemies.

And since Piru knew that most of them they were friendly with, it only made for a better time, and it was bound to be an interesting battle when they did occur.

"Well, I like the sound of that! More friendly faces to greet and welcome to this team! I'll be sure to greet her with open arms!," the Fennec piped happily. already eager to meet this Galaxy person.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2021)

Evis : All things considered, the world is a whole mess now, huh ? All those "eldritch cosmic horrors"... or whatever they are. And the humans that won't give us a break because of us "becoming Maverick".

She looks out the door out of the cafeteria, and still seems like she can see the world slowly turning into a war zone out there.
There have been reports of the eldritch cosmic horrors here and there, but no confirmed source yet. While their number is still very small... encountering one almost means certain death.
The animals are trying to set up restricted areas where these monstrosities of alien origin were found, in an attempt to at least contain the potential threat from spreading out. The humans, however, seek to destroy them instead, believing them to be manifestation of that virus.

Evis : Speaking of which... do you think Sigma may return ? Somehow ?

Sol : That's... a pretty scary thought.

Cosmos : At least there's him that's clearly a human, but turned Maverick... and the biggest threat known to the entire world, too. And most of his minions... were... animals... damn.

Realization kicks in and has the mammoth stuttering a bit. Though, he doesn't look too shocked, pissed, angry, or anything for that matter. Only a bit surprised.

Cosmos : ... Even on the villain side, humans still have us in a leash, huh.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2021)

Sol : And Zero too. Not as bad as Sigma... in terms of being corrupted. But still a pain in the ass.

Cosmos : Last thing I want is another Maverick Hunter with that yee-yee-ass haircut giving me Captain America's shield to the stomach again.

A short moment of absolute silence among them.
Then Sol snickers a bit... and finally breaks into laughters.

Sol : Oh my fucking god you did not just say that about his hair.

Cosmos : Oh. Yes. I did.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 2, 2021)

(Oh I can't miss this chance son !)

Eviscerena, on the other hand, is visibly disappointed at what she just witnessed. She face-palms, hard, but also looks like she feels guilty for chuckling at that joke/meme still.

Evis : I can't even.

They laugh harder at that too. Takes them a bit to finally catch their breath.

Cosmos : Hehe... anyway, yeah, that's about it for today. Piru got new armor, I got new body, and we got new teammates tomorrow. Everything new and better, so it seems, eh ?

Sol : Yep, seems like so. Things are looking pretty... OK-ish.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 3, 2021)

The next day, is a new day for them.
It seems Galaxy arrives first.
A non-reploid wolf, about 17 years old, with blue fur and purple markings (also purple eyes and nose), in her paws a silver-bladed scythe that looks two-handed for her but only one-handed for Cosmos and Sol.
She, too, appears to be on the small-slim body build (a tad bit more so than Piru).
She wears a set of sleeveless splint armor that comes in 4 pieces (chest, pants and gloves), with compressed, lightweight metal bars firmly riveted on the cloth, allowing for both flexibility and decent protection.
Her left eye is purple, but her right eye is pupilless, having only a royal blue color glow.
Her right arm has scales instead of fur, with sapphire-blue, crystal-cyan and amethyst-purple colors.

Galaxy : So what's the sitch dad ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 3, 2021)

Galaxy : Hewwo there buddo.

The wolf does a victory hand sign on her forehead as she greets the fennec with a smile but a stoic manner/expression, like someone that prefers to keep her cool.
Not that she looks like she's having any issues with others, though.
Her father introduces her to the rest of the team... but her small body frame makes her almost undetectable when standing next to someone like Sol.
She's only bigger than his arm.

Sol : This is my baby girl Galaxy, she's gonna be with us today. Damage dealer, good for AOE with her powers, black hole, nebula clouds and sound-waves.

The monkey gently pets on the wolf's ears, making her purr a bit while swishing her tail.

Sol : This is Cosmos, lead of the team I was assigned to yesterday, and in charge of repairing our equipment. Mrs. Eviscerena, tank, good with the pole-axe and best with making food... try her caviar, you're gonna love it. And, Piru, single-target damage dealer with halo light, gravity and sound-wave using the tech of his power armor. There is a friend of Piru that will join us soon... dunno how he works though.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 3, 2021)

The four are at a loss at the newcomer's... German greeting, or so it was. Until they get the translation.
It looks like that massive skunk-like tail of this Monosuki person is the definitive trait of his species, much like Cosmos' trunk.
Quite a fellow, to be sure.
He speaks German... wears a Scottish kilt... and has a Japanese weapon.
Not to mention the combination of species he seems to be, too.

Cosmos : ... Juuust one question. Who assigned you to work with us ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 3, 2021)

Cosmos : So, you wanted to join us, huh. A'ight, four looks good.

The mammoth gives a brief summary of everyone's role in the team, especially him and Sol being the combat supporters, as in they won't participate in fighting directly in most cases, and instead focus on maintaining everyone's weapons.

Cosmos : That's about it... now, just curious, anyone at your previous unit or squad have any bad remarks or comments about any of us ? Y'know, like...

He tells Mono of how he got one-shot by Zero's shield to the stomach, how Sol is the butt of mockeries towards his intellect and intelligence, or how Piru is often made fun of for his height.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 3, 2021)

They nod at the answer.

Sol : A'ight, this is where we operate then. The Town of Edo. There's not much, but we get by with what we got.

He points at the shops around the place...

Sol : Lamp oil. Ropes. Bombs. It's yours, pal, as long as you have enough money.

Now it's Cosmos' turn to (almost) burst out laughing at the meme that he just pulled off.

Cosmos : Oh my fucking god you did not do that.

Sol : Oh yes I did.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 3, 2021)

Sol : Aw dang it, was hoping you'd get that joke... bleargh, look up "Morshu Legend of Zelda" if you want.

Galaxy gently holds on her dad's tail and slowly, playfully swings it side to side, giggling.

Galaxy : It's okie dad, was a good one. So what do we do today, now that the team is all set ?

Cosmos : We have four main areas to sort out first...

*Ravaged Scrapyard* : Scrapped reploids, reanimated and coming back as undead under the control of malicious viruses, to haunt these graveyards.
*Abandoned Laboratory* : Nightmarish experiments and malfunctioning machines, both once test subjects for bio weapons and mechanical implants, now roam the area and will attack anything on sight.
*Power Plant* : Located near a forest and dumping exhausts into the nearby river system while releasing smokes and harmful gases into the air, the humans' manufacturing of their weapons is polluting the trees, air and water all at once and at alarming rate.
*Mine in Chaos* : Taken over by the human reploids and being exhausted of minerals, their drilling and mining processes are damaging and breaking the earth apart.
Cosmos : The restricted areas where we keep the eldritch horrors off, obviously aren't for us, not any time soon. We're having these four places to deal with first. So, which one do ya wanna go first ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2021)

Monosuki the Aurian said:


> Piru listened in on this, slightly disturbed by the reploids coming back to life.
> 
> It was like Night of the Living Dead all over again, but with different faces to add to the spook factor. He looked over at Mono, who seemed to harbor a look of concern and worry.
> 
> ...


(I got a good idea on how to get this RP going again, but we'll need to *delete all the posts after this one* first.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 14, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> (I got a good idea on how to get this RP going again, but we'll need to *delete all the posts after this one* first.)


(Ah? My goodness, alright then!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2021)

Monosuki the Aurian said:


> (Ah? My goodness, alright then!)


(Lemme know when you're done kiddo.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 14, 2021)

(Okie)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 14, 2021)

(I do believe it's good now!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2021)

Monosuki the Aurian said:


> Piru listened in on this, slightly disturbed by the reploids coming back to life.
> 
> It was like Night of the Living Dead all over again, but with different faces to add to the spook factor. He looked over at Mono, who seemed to harbor a look of concern and worry.
> 
> ...


(The team now has 3 : Galaxy, Ambien the imp, and the team leader (reploid) that I'll reveal later...)

The leader nods, and the team set off, though with mixed feelings about what awaits them ahead.
An awkward silence weighs down the atmosphere, only the sounds of the vehicle engine running and the sounds of the wheels running over the pebbles on the rocky, sandy road.

"... Hey, question."

He glances over at Ambien, his voice sounding like a homesick veteran on duty and looking forward to returning home.

"You prefer this or Hell ?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 14, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> (The team now has 3 : Galaxy, Ambien the imp, and the team leader (reploid) that I'll reveal later...)
> 
> The leader nods, and the team set off, though with mixed feelings about what awaits them ahead.
> An awkward silence weighs down the atmosphere, only the sounds of the vehicle engine running and the sounds of the wheels running over the pebbles on the rocky, sandy road.
> ...


(Hm....gotcha then! I'll keep an eye out for what you have in store!)

The imp nodded, then waited as they drove off, looking ahead. He wondered what exactly would they face as time went on by, but it was only a matter of time he supposed.

Once the question was asked, Ambien looked over at him, thinking for a bit. It was a good question, but probably a confusing one for those who had no answer.

"Well.....it's hard to say.....it kind of feels like hell here....just....with less death and such..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2021)

Galaxy looks at the leader, somewhat confused at the question, but then only dismisses it as something he'd do to fill the silence.
Still quite an odd one though.

"Just one more. What do you consider this mission to be ? Is it for profit, is it the right thing to do, is it because you were tasked to do it, or because you have nothing better to do ?"

The leader helps the imp with a hint...

"For me, this is plainly business, but not completely disregarding moral codes, y'know what I mean ? What I'm saying is, if you happen to see someone you knew, reanimated into an undead reploid there, then don't hesitate to do what you must, but also don't let your emotions get the better of you, alright ? I don't wanna sound like a cold-hearted, ruthless kill-for-hire, but I fucked up way too many missions before because I couldn't put my shit together. So I don't want anyone under my watch, be it a demon like you, or god forbids it, an eldritch cosmic entity that I call my daughter here, to repeat my stupid mistakes. Hesitation is defeat, so do not."


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 15, 2021)

oh shit I completely forgot about this thread LMAO. sorry for ghosting both of you guys, a lotta bad and heavy stuff happened to me in between my last post in this thread and right now, in fact a few hours ago I was cleaning human feces off a bathroom floor. I'll see if I can slide into the RP later today.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> oh shit I completely forgot about this thread LMAO. sorry for ghosting both of you guys, a lotta bad and heavy stuff happened to me in between my last post in this thread and right now, in fact a few hours ago I was cleaning human feces off a bathroom floor. I'll see if I can slide into the RP later today.


(It's OK, take your time. Though lemme know what char you plan to have in here first, just to be sure.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 15, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> oh shit I completely forgot about this thread LMAO. sorry for ghosting both of you guys, a lotta bad and heavy stuff happened to me in between my last post in this thread and right now, in fact a few hours ago I was cleaning human feces off a bathroom floor. I'll see if I can slide into the RP later today.


(Dang pal, sorry to hear that. Hope things have improved in any way at least.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 15, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> Galaxy looks at the leader, somewhat confused at the question, but then only dismisses it as something he'd do to fill the silence.
> Still quite an odd one though.
> 
> "Just one more. What do you consider this mission to be ? Is it for profit, is it the right thing to do, is it because you were tasked to do it, or because you have nothing better to do ?"
> ...


Ambien looked over at the leader, unsure as to what he wa sgetting at. With the provided intel that he later helped out with, then it made sense.

"Hm......I see.......well, for the most bit, I see it as a two sided thing. One for the profit, clearly. I do this to make a living, and well....as ironic as that sounds, it's the best way for me to get along in Hell, especially since we rank the lowest down there....whoops, hold on. Forgot the Earth disguise...," the imp mumbled, quickly taking the form of an Earthly looking raccoon, anthrofied, wearing his same clothing. His fur seemed to be in the pattern of his earlier colors, red and black, with his eyes having been turned to the color of hazel to better fit the Earth standard.

After all, it was rule down there in the Underworld to make sure that you apply an Earth disguise. All Ambien hoped was that nobody saw him as an imp.

"Now, where was I before I did that.....oh, right. So, as I was saying, I understand you completely. It takes a lot to make sure that one person does the job right, and in the time that I was alive, I learned a thing or two. I learned that you can't hesitate to pull the trigger. I learned that lesson the hard way when I.....died......but never mind that.....I did what I did.....but I get your point. A reincarnation of those same blunders mean nothing but another path of failure......so I completely understand....now since I'm trapped in this eternal damnation, I learned better than to stop and hold your tongue. I learned that finishing your foes is paramount for what survival comes to be. In life, there's two doors. The one where you live, and the one where you die. Behind each door is the key reminder of what you are, who you are, and what you'll be when you step through them. Choose to defy the legends of life, and you'll fight against the very essence of the universe, or choose to follow along like the rest of the societal norms, and you'll just be another number. It's tempting, because people believe in things. Morals, beliefs, ideals......all of that can change our will in an instant.....so trust me when I say....I ain't holdin' back. I'll be squeezing the trigger in seconds.....no matter who....or what.....is on the business end of my barrel. I give you my word.....," Ambien concluded, taking a minute to pause and catch his breath and thoughts.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2021)

The two listen to Ambien's response, but they're kinda slightly thrown off when he turns into a raccoon as his "earth disguise".

Galaxy : Um... I'm pretty sure everyone at the town saw your imp form, dude. Why bother putting on a disguise now ?

The leader, however... still seems completely unfazed. Though, his voice sounds as if he's satisfied that he just managed to pried a valuable detail from the imp.

Leader : Leader : So, a sinner turned demon instead of a hell-born huh ?

He looks onward, his voice still that low-pitched monotone otherwise.

Leader : Y'know, if you want I can free you from this "eternal damnation" of an imp right here. Just sayin'.

How though ? If one were to be able to sense magic or superpower... he has none, at all.
Not even his equipment has any kind of enchantment for anything, let alone something like killing a demon. He definitely isn't any angel, let alone exorcist.
... But, then again, that's exactly what earned him the infamy in Hell. Imps, hell hounds, sinners, even the overlords and the ars goetia demons, know of him, given how demons almost never returned after their encounter with him.
With one having no magic, no power, no enchanted/blessed weapon, no nothing...
... Except a venom in his scorpion tail, his tool in selecting recruits for his organization, and in telling apart those with or without magic. An anti-magic type at that, too... from him and only him.
Jin Lust-Sin, the leader and founder of C.O.N.T.R.A.

(That's the full name of my sona back when I first joined the fandom, heh.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 15, 2021)

Ambien sighed, shaking his head as he looked at Galaxy, a bit of knowing on his face.

'Yeah.....I knew it was a bit too late for that, but at least I can keep this form up for any others we may encounter.....that, and it's rule. It slipped my mind earlier, but then I just remembered to put it on, so.....please don't tell anyone down in Hell I forgot to put it on immediately....," the raccoon said, a worried look on his face, though slight.


He looked back at the Leader, a bit confused as to how someone of his stature could possibly even try to release him of his immortal coils of purgatory. How on Earth did he even plan on doing something as impossible as returning a sinner turned imp, back to the land of the living?

"How.....exactly do you plan to do that? I was turned into that form when my crimes had carried out....once I died, I woke up right there in Hell. how could you even possibly begin to free me from this?...," Ambien asked, highly perplexed at this thought.

Was it even possible to do such a thing?...

(Ah, nice! Going back to the originals I see!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2021)

The Leader loads a handgun and... literally brings it up, aiming at the imp's face.
Eerily the same action that the demons in Hell have been talking about, and even making memes out of, when referring to him.

Leader : If you want.

His expression still looks... blank. Not that of excitement, satisfaction, joy, hatred, anger, or vengeance. Merely blank.
His action, though... nothing short of hesitation.
Galaxy's eyes widen in fear.

Galaxy : D-dad ! What are you doing !?

The leader answers coldly...

Leader : I said "if he wants", sweetie.

He continues, this time in response to the imp.

Leader : All you gotta do is say yes or no. Doesn't matter what comes along and afterwards if you say yes, though.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 15, 2021)

The raccoon stopped, looking up at the Leader as he stared at the barrel, never having been the one to like being on the business end of them.

Quietly, he stopped moving, his tail going from his slow swish to a stand-still, and Ambien watched him intently, his breath steady, despite the perspiration that dripped down his head.


"I see........well.....if it is possible, and this is one of the ways that'll bring me back from my eternal suffering.....then do it......don't you dare hesitate to pull that trigger....," the raccoon said softly, looking up at the Leader, sighing softly.

He had already died once, so this was nothing new for him. If his beginning meant a swift end, then so be it.

The raccoon kept his gaze focused on the barrel, staring quietly. 

"Go ahead...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2021)

Leader : I'm not gonna hesitate, but I need to make sure you know that this is, by no mean, bringing you back to the living world. I'll put it plainly, you'll die right here and it'll be permanent. So, one last time, what's your answer ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 15, 2021)

Ambien thought for a minute, looking up at the taur, thinking about this choice.

Truly, he had lived out his pains for years unknown, and had faced ridicule beyond the limits of any man, dead or alive. Not only that, but he had really lost his faith in humanity, more than once.

The raccoon bit his lip, looking up at the gun. Here, salvation presented itself with the cold icy relief of death, but was this the route he wanted?

After much time thinking this through, Ambien gave a slow nod, looking up at the Leader with a soft smile on his face.

"You know....I've lived in pain and torment for the longest, suffered through things words can't explain, and did things unspeakable. Not only will my victims finally have their revenge.....but I can pay for what I did....not only that....but I can finally rest in peace rather than permanent hell....

So please...

Do it."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 15, 2021)

Leader : Alright. I'll make it quick.

Galaxy watches the two, and when she hears it, immediately looks away.
That's her cue for him to do it as well...
... And indeed he does.
One pull of the trigger. Three silver bullets, coated with garlic, salt and his venom, blast out from the barrels and easily find their way to the imp's skull.
The venom quickly spreads out and rushes throughout his entire body but mostly concentrating inside his head. The silver material and garlic is surefire against supernatural beings, and his venom helps to deal with their immortality...
One shot.
One end.
It's over.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 15, 2021)

There was generally no sound coming from him once the shots connected. They did their job well, and once it was done, it was finished.

He fell backwards into the ground, that same comforting smile on his face as he fell back, motionless.

The disguise faded away slowly, then reverted him back to his normal form, but without the breath of life.

Yet,  there was peace in the air. Ambien may be no more, but he was at peace.

Silence hung in the air.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

The leader and his daughter look at the motionless and lifeless body of the demon, then at each other.
The vehicle changes the path, away from the original destination being the junkyard, to a cemetery instead.
The demon is cremated, but his ashes fade out of sight as the fire dies away...

Galaxy : ... Dad...

Leader : Yes sweetie ?

Galaxy : ... He's no more, right ? Gone, forever ?

Leader : Yes, why ?

Galaxy : ... Was it worth it ?

Leader : ... He smiled.

The two then silently head back to the vehicle and continue on their missions, after paying their respect to the ally that accepted the honorable death as the final act of redemption.

(So... who will you play as now, kid ? Now that this happened...)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

(Well, quite the moving one for sure! And I have another character, so I'll present it when you are here.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

(Alright then son. See you there.)

The vehicle heads to the junkyard, the destination of the two's mission.
The driver parks it a good distance outside the place, making sure to be away from all the potential cross-fire bound to happen inside.
Galaxy and the leader head inside the place... already greeted by the sight of the reanimated, undead-like reploids made of discarded armor parts.
If their shambling, lifeless movement isn't bad enough, then their corroded, rusted appearance (especially their face) is definitely a surefire haunting sight for anyone coming in here.
Though the leader looks unfazed.
He just shot someone right in the face earlier without even a spark of remorse... even if it was a demon.
So what's a few undead robots for him ?
He readies his shield and handgun, with a metallic baton hanging on his side like a sword.

Leader : Time to clean it up sweetie.

Galaxy the wolf prepares her scythe too. Her right eye and hand glow an alien, otherworldly purple, as her eldritch cosmic power surges from within her.

Galaxy : On it dad.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

As the duo cleared out the area, there would be a lone figure who would just be staggering along, panting heavily. Sweat ran down his face as if he had been fighting for a long time, and he looked ragged and exhausted.

This figure had a sword resting on his back, an assault rifle in his hands, and a pistol at his side. He wore tattered clothing which looked ripped in certain spots like the arms, legs, and chest.

His face was covered in soot and dirt, and he wore a tired, exhausted expression on his face. His purple eyes seemed to tell a story of anguish, yet secrets as he stumbled along, weakly dragging that rifle with him.

Upon closer inspection, it would be the figure of a ferret, who staggered along some path in the distance, but the features weren't clear.

"W-Where am I?...," the quiet voice murmured, falling to his knees, unable to keep walking. He sat there for a few, then collapsed on the ground in the distance, passing out from the sheer tiresome battle he had been through.

Of course, many more secrets lie in wait upon encountering him...


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

The two enter the junkyard, Galaxy quickly seeing the figure from a distance, among the walking dead. Then, as he collapses on the ground, and the undead reploids close in like malfunctioning animatronics, they know to act fast.
The leader makes short work of the enemies with a series of brutal shield bashes, knocking them flat to the ground with some body parts easily broken off. Galaxy quickly rushes in and lifts the ferret person up over her shoulders, then just as quickly dashes away to safety. They don't need to tell each other to know that the leader can handle himself with those coming at him.

Galaxy : Hey, you OK ? Are you injured ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

The ferret was silent as they went and picked him up, speeding away from the hostile zone. After some minutes, he winced, his ears twitching as he slowly sat up, rubbing his head.

The purple color in his eyes still stayed, and seemed almost unreal in their color. Faint, yet barely noticeable traces of yellow were slowly fading away, and his pupils seemed pretty dilated.

"I.....where am I?.....are they gone?.....where's those monsters?...," the ferret asked, coughing as he held his stomach. It seemed as if he had been somewhere.....but from the ragged breathing, and his bloodied, injured paws, he had been fighting for well over a week of combat.

Though, the true answer was what did he battle?...

"Who are you?......where are we?...," the ferret repeated, unable to snap out of his fearful daze, his trembling paw still trying to go for the blade.

His fur seemed matted and overgrown, as it was shaggy enough to cover his face. It seemed as if he hadn't groomed himself in ages, but he probably held valuable information.

One faint, familiar sign the Leader would probably see is that at the ferret's hip, there was a short, sawed off pump action shotgun on his side, resting in a small little pouch.

And it seemed to carry incendiary shells....


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

(That purple color of his eyes... you don't plan to have Rai possessed by Primal again, do you kid ?)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> (That purple color of his eyes... you don't plan to have Rai possessed by Primal again, do you kid ?)


(Hah, all I'll say is, you are in for a surprise! I'm referencing this color and all this, the entry, everything, off of something I played in a  game  earlier on yesterday. Don't worry though, no possession)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

(Alright, just don't try anything freaky kid. I'm not really down for going through all the possession and split personality and other nerve-wrecking things that me and you had to put up with... again.)



Monosuki the Aurian said:


> The ferret was silent as they went and picked him up, speeding away from the hostile zone. After some minutes, he winced, his ears twitching as he slowly sat up, rubbing his head.
> 
> The purple color in his eyes still stayed, and seemed almost unreal in their color. Faint, yet barely noticeable traces of yellow were slowly fading away, and his pupils seemed pretty dilated.
> 
> ...


Galaxy notices the strange eye color... or the look of the ferret's eyes, in general. Though, she's not too concerned with that. Who is she to say he looks unusual when she herself has scales covering an arm and one eye has no pupil ?
But she still hopes the guy is OK. Or at least, as OK as he can be, given his conditions.

Galaxy : I'm Galaxy, and over there is my dad. We're here to investigate why there are reanimated reploids in this junkyard.

Meanwhile the leader, known to be Galaxy's father, is still solo-ing the undead coming his way.
He looks to be a boar, all silver-white from hair to fur, to even hooves... but his tail has a scorpion stinger at the end.
He's armed with some kind of heater shield like from medieval times, but made of present-time materials. There is an odd-design three-barrel handgun that looks like it's more for close-medium range than long range, resting on the right side of his waist.
He's currently solo-ing the enemies with the shield in his left hand, and a baton the length of a sword in his right, though it looks as if he's only using the baton as an extra defense, while the shield is for both offense and defense, as he punches the enemies with the side of the shield, or bashing them in the face.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

(No, you have my word! I'm not gonna do that again, I have an idea though!)


The ferret shakily brought a paw to see if anything would happen, but was relieved to see that all was fine for the most part.

"I understand.....my name......I......what was my name?...," the ferret pondered for a little, thinking this answer out. After a few moments, he nodded, giving a weak smile as he looked up a Galaxy.

"My name is Rai.....Rai Evergreen....I used to be a fighter, a soldier.....though, I know not of what happened. I was doing a trip for one of my fellow allies, and suddenly.....it was black......then, I was somewhere else.....fighting some monsters I could barely see on all fronts.....it was horrible....I know not of what they were....but they were creatures I've never seen before....I had to use all my wits to keep from dying, but even then...it was madness....I found this sword sitting alone in that foul place.......then I remembered what happened.....," Rai said, sitting back as he took a moment to collect himself.

"I barely remember how long it's been....it feels like years, decades went by since I was in there....but I don't know..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

Galaxy listens to Rai explain, not the slightest idea of what he means either, though she has a vague feeling that this has something to do with the eldritch cosmic monstrosities slowly spawning in the world.
She gently places a paw on his shoulder.

Galaxy : Stay here and rest up, we'll call for a rescue party to get you to safety.

The leader has just finished dealing with the enemies too. For now, that is.
He walks up to the two to check on them.

Leader : Everything alright ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

The ferret nodded slowly, giving a small smile as he sat back, propping himself up with his shoulders.

"Understood.....," Rai said softly, coughing a little wiping some blood from his maw. As the Leader came over, Rai looked at him, the small traces of yellow that was once his eye color completely having dissipated from his pupils.

"Hey......and I do think everything is alright.....for the most part....," the ferret said, giving another small smile. He looked down at his paws, eyeing the blood, soot, and grime on them, then looked himself over, sighing a bit.

He was just glad to finally be out of that mad, twisted area.....finally....


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

Galaxy notices that... and looks at the ferret, a bit concerned and confused, really wanting an answer but doesn't let herself out to be so.

Galaxy : Hey, I've been wondering... what was that yellow color in your eyes ? It was slowly going away, and now it's gone. Are you OK ?

She seems... worried for him, actually.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

Rai blinked, tilting his head slowly as he looked over at her, unsure as to what she would mean.

"Eyes? What do you mean? What exactly are you seeing?," the ferret asked, sitting up, regretting it, then slumped back down, holding his sides in pain.

Since he couldn't look at his own eyes, he had no clue as to what the wolf spoke of, but truly he had known his eye color to be yellow.

If it were purple....

Rai sighed, mumbling to himself. Maybe he was in there much longer than he thought...


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

Galaxy : Your eyes. When you woke up, your eyes were mostly purple, and the yellow color was slowly fading away. Now the yellow is all gone, your eyes are all purple. Do you know something about it ?

The leader starts to look just as concerned and worried as her, regarding this.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

The ferret sighed, cursing under his breath. He sat up, wincing once more as he sat back down, unable to get in the proper sitting position. He had to lay there, slightly slouched as to not aggravate his pains.

"So it was there for that long.....well, I don't know what that is really....that other place......I think it changes you slowly the longer you are in there....from what I know.....I didn't think I was in there for that long....that place makes minutes seem like hours.....days like weeks....months like years....," Rai said, shaking all over.

Even he had no clue as to why his eyes had changed colors, but his theory remained strong....


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

Leader : ... What is this place you're talking about ?

He gets a bit closer to Rai, but still leaving some space for Rai to breathe.

Leader : And, what do you think that place has changed you ? Other than your eye color ?... Because I'm not feeling like pulling the trigger on someone again. So please tell me you're at least not possessed or having split personality or other "fun" stuffs that I'm never gonna enjoy for my entire life.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

The ferret sighed, looking at his paws, unsure.

"Well.....I know not of what the place was called, nor where it was....I was just there, and literally a few moments later of being in there for what felt like forever, I was just....free, out once more. It was like some cruel trial of survival....," Rai said, looking up at the Leader.

Quickly, he shook his head in dismissal when he asked if eh had any forms or personalities.

"N-No...never.....I am clean....my mind is of my own, and I'm sure I have nothing possessing me..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

Leader : ... Good. One less kill I have to do for now.

The boar seems relieved at the ferret's answer, glad that he doesn't have to try to drown out his emotions and feelings again so he won't hesitate to do what has to be done. He turns on his earpiece and calls back to the headquarter.

(I have an idea of my own too. Watch this...)

Leader : Survivor found. Ferret, age of roughly 21. Conscious and awake but severely injured. Requesting rescue party immediately.

HQ : Copied that. Rescue party dispatched and on the way.

The boar puts the earpiece away.
There's something... strangely familiar... about the way the boar contacted the HQ there.
That kind of... military speech, to be exact.
Definitely far from perfect compared to war veterans, but he at least tried.
In fact, the boar himself seems familiar.
... Even the word "dad" that Galaxy said earlier, seems to ring a bell too...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

(Ah, I like this idea of yours!)

Rai sighed a little, nodding a she was glad that he wouldn't get shot anytime soon. It relieved him, and he had already battled to his heart's content. 

The last thing he'd need is to be put on the other end of the barrel.

The ferret tilted his head slowly, unsure for a moment. Then, his mind slowly worked back into some points back then, and something....something sparked, though faintly.

That way that he was speaking...the way the boar called for aid....it gave him a  small reminder of something, but it was hard to see.

And the dad mention....something was really eating at the ferret, wondering what this all meant.

"That.....sounds familiar...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

(Heh, you're always my son, after all... no matter what char you play as.)

The boar glances back at the ferret, his eyebrows raised a bit.

Leader : Hm ? What you mean ? What's familiar ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

(Awe! I respect that on many levels dad!)

The ferret smiled faintly, still sitting back as he watched the boar.

"Something....about the way you called them....reminds me much of some stuff I used to do.....way back.....though, my memory is shot for now.....I might remember later...," Rai said quietly, wincing as he held his side, his paw pressing against a spot which looked stabbed.

"Something about all of this.....you.....and what Ms. Galaxy called you.....all seems familiar....somehow...," the ferret said, looking at the boar. 

He tried to see if there was anything familiar about him, or Galaxy.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

The boar, on the other hand, winces at all the injuries that the ferret has on his body at the moment. He places his hand on the ferret's paw.

Leader : Just hang tight son, you'll be alright.

Did he just said... "son" ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

Rai smiled faintly, then gasped at this, looking up at the boar with some shock.

Then, in a sudden rush of revelation, the ferret yelped, quickly rising to his feet, groaning in agony as he held his side.

"I-I knew something was really similar to that! I-I knew it! It's you! After all these years, after all that time, and all that fighting.....I found you....both of you......but....what happened after all these years?.....where did you go?..," Rai asked softly, gritting his fangs in pain as he sat back down, holding his side as blood began to rush out.

"O-Ow......I never.....never thought I'd see you two again....I  honestly thought I would die......alone and afraid...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

The boar and Galaxy, on the other hand... seem perplexed at Rai's reaction. It's like he knows/remembers something they don't.

Leader : I'm... sorry... I'm not sure what you mean. I think you're mistaking us for someone else-...

Though, when he tries to comfort the injured ferret with a hug... realization kicks in.
The scent of the ferret's fur coat... against all the dirt, blood and oil under the smoke and rain... is still there.
Both him and Galaxy seem to remember, too.
He gently holds on Rai's paw and looks at the ferret in the eyes.

Leader : ... H-hey... I gotta ask you something... what's my name ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

The ferret sighed a little, looking down as his ears lowered, pressing flat against his head.

"I-I hope that.....I didn't make it weird....sorry about that...," Rai mumbled, accepting the small hug, albeit gingerly.

Then, when the boar held onto his paw, the ferret looked up, smiling a little.

This scene for him was all too familiar....

"I-If I'm not mistaken.....wasn't your name....Tonik?....or Jin?....," Rai asked, smiling softly as he winced  a little more, his other paw clutching his bloodied side.

"Sorry if I'm mistaken...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

The boar smiles as well when hearing the answer.

Leader : Heh, close enough...

He gently kisses on the ferret's cheeks, the act of affection all too familiar yet again. Galaxy is sitting there next to the ferret as well, gently holding his other paw.

Leader : Alright, my turn... your name is Rai, yes ?...

He would ask this, because he obviously didn't get to hear the ferret's name earlier. Though, if he guesses it right...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

Rai smiled softly from the kisses on his cheeks, wagging his tail slowly from this. Affection and the sheer environment of the situation was all too familiar for him...

"Amazing.....you.....you got my name right...," Rai said, his expression brightened and more cheery as he looked up at the leader, wagging his tail.

He looked over at Galaxy as well, giving his small fanged smile as well.

"Y-You guys....i-it's been so long...," the ferret sniffled, tears coming to his eyes.

"I-I can't believe it....i-it's really you....it's the both of you..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

Leader : Yeah, war really tore us apart. And now, when we're finally back together, you have to see me like this... rebuilt into a reploid.

But he tries his best not to bring the mood down with that. He wants the two, like him, to see it as just minor inconveniences and nothing more.

Leader : ... But what happened, happened. I'm lucky enough to still be alive, long enough to see my kids again.

He gently grooms the fur of the ferret's forehead.

Leader : ... Hey... remember what you always called me back then, son ? It starts with "P", and ends with "I"...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

Rai smiled, nodding slowly as he tried his best to remain upright, giving the boar a happy grin.

"indeed.....it's been so long since we last met one another....all in the sheer essence of war and gore.....but I'm glad that fate aligned our meet......it's the small great moments that we should cherish...," the ferret said happily, wagging his tail.

It was true on that part. The boar had really changed over time, and it was clear that they all had went through their fair share of pain and hardship.

When the Leader brought up what he used to call him, the ferret paused, thinking of what that might be.

"Hmm.....let me think....it was something....pa.....father...no....pa....papa....papi?..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

It's at this point that the leader can't hold back the tears anymore. His heart has been racing when he hears "papa"... and when he hears "papi", he bursts into tears. The posture of a fearless leader that he tries to put up for himself... gone in a second. Replaced with someone that can't express in words how happy he is to see his son again. He rests his head on the ferret's shoulders and just bawls his eyes out.

Leader : Y-yes... that one... thank you son...

He goes to kiss on the ferret's cheek again.

Leader : Look at my baby boy... being *incredible* everyday...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

The ferret smiled happily, wagging his tail as he finally guessed it right. Seems his time in that unknown realm didn't faze his memory...thankfully.

Rai gave a soft gasp as the boar hugged him close, the moment of reuniting with his father and sister dulling out any of the pain he felt at the moment.

The one emotion: love. That's all he felt right now.

"I-I'm glad......I'm so happy I found you again...," the ferret sniffled, trying to keep his composure.

Upon hearing that signature quote of the boar, Rai also burst into tears, hugging the Leader close.

"D-Darn it, I missed you so much! Y-You too Galaxy!," the ferret wailed, shaking as he kept the loving embrace, as father and son.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

The three share their hug together, keeping each other close. Galaxy gently nuzzles on Rai's forehead.

Leader : There there son, papi is here...

Despite his body now fully of hard, steel-plate metal as a reploid, he's not cold to the touch at all.
The rain, the cold weather, can't drown out the warm heat that his body gives out, to keep his kids safe, especially Rai, until the rescue party arrives.

Leader : Whatever happened to you, son... I really hope it doesn't happen again... I can't lose you or Galaxy, not again, never again... I'm nothing without you kids...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

The ferret was overjoyed at this, finally glad to have been reunited with his family. Albeit a small group, it was all the family he could ask for, great and loving in their own unique ways.

"Thank you dad......I missed you so much....and I missed you as well Galaxy....just as much...," the ferret said softly, nuzzling his head with hers.

It was a great feeling. The excitement of being together once more....

It was sure to bring joy in many ways, especially for a family that had been separated for the longest.


"Don't worry papi.....it won't happen again....I-I'm sure of it....," Rai said slowly, hugging the boar close.

He kept that hug going, not letting go. Then, if one would pay close attention, he had fainted in the hug, mainly due to excessive blood loss.

Yet, even unconscious, he kept his hug...


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

They keep on the hug, until the sound of several more vehicles come into the scene. They hear people getting off and entering the junkyard, flashlights in hands.

Paramedic : Rescue party is here sir.

The three of them are relieved to see the medics... or, two of them. The boar is just about to get the ferret out, then he sees that the ferret has fallen unconscious. His look of joy and relief, quickly changes to fear.

Leader : R-Rai !? Hey wake up !

He looks over... and realizes the blood loss that the ferret has to endure.
The medics quickly do first-aid to stop the blood loss, then get the ferret to the vehicle. One of them, a mouse-bat reploid nurse wearing a white coat with a red cross on the chest, with the name tag Mina, seems to be the assigned nurse/caretaker for him.
It's a rather short reunion for now... but at least they could see each other once again. And what's important the most is that they have each other back now.
With that said and done, the leader and his daughter head deeper into the junkyard to continue their mission.
Meanwhile, Mina is treating Rai's injuries in one of the ambulances.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

As they stopped the blood from flowing out, it seemed to do some well for the ferret, who slowly opened his eyes once more, peering out at them.

Unfortunately, he had no words to say, since he was so drained, something as simple as a sentence could wear him out. Still, he gave a small, fanged smile. Nothing brought joy to his person than meeting with his original family again.

As he was being treated, he slowly looked up at the nurse/caretaker assigned to aid him. She seemed familiar based from looks alone, but he barely could make out the details, due to the reploid detailing now.

"E-Excuse me......who are you.......I think...," the ferret had to stop midway, already losing so much air on one mere sentence. He wheezed for a bit, erupting into a series of coughs, then resumed, despite his ragged breathing.

'I-I think I remember you......"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

Mina : Just get some rest for now first, please...

She politely dismisses what he's trying to say, and cleans up all the dirt, blood and oil from his fur coat.

Mina : .. But I do remember you, yes. Name's Rai, yes ?... How could I forget the one that had such an unthinkable injury that literally left a scar on his heart...

She sounds worried and... traumatized.

Mina : I'd ask what happened that got you all this injuries... but it's better for you to get some rest first... don't try to speak for now, I don't want you to cough your lungs out for a whole minute for every word you say...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

Rai nodded slowly, knowing well that she seemed some sort of familiar to him. When she spoke of that previous injury, then it him him.

It was Mina. After all these years as well, seems she also has some sort of reploid figure about her too. Did the happen to everyone he knew of?..

The ferret gave a light smile though, glad to see she was doing alright over her years. He always wondered what happened to his team...

And he was glad to see they were alright, for the most part.

He remained quiet as instructed, wagging his tail in joy as he looked up at Mina, a feeling of happiness among him.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

When seeing the ferret's wagging tail, the mouse-bat nurse giggles a bit and playfully boop the tail.

Mina : You silly...

She goes back to her work, doing first-aid for him and cleaning him up, as the ambulances head back to the HQ.
The road is rather bumpy because of the rocks along, but thankfully not much to give Rai a worse time than he already has with his injuries.

Mina : I'm glad you still recognize me, despite my new appearance and digitalized voice... though I'm sure you have questions, so lemme save you some time there...

She adjusts her glasses.

_There was a new threat called "Mavericks", a force of malfunctioning reploids infected with a computer virus of alien origin, known as "Sigma Virus". Due to being mostly machines, and little to no organic at all, they were more resistant to the eldritch cosmic corruption, and thus managed to clear out most of the monsters. However, some of the monsters escaped and hid away, now lying in waiting... and evolving over time. Then, to add more to the chaos, later came a force that called themselves "Maverick Hunters", another force of reploids that focus on exterminating the malfunctioning ones.
The world becomes a war zone between the Mavericks, the Hunters, the eldritch horrors... and us, the animals. The Mavericks simply wanna see the world burn and crave for destruction... the Hunters would go out of their way to burn the world and stake out the Mavericks at all cost. We animals try to at least protect the nature from becoming more and more of a wasteland, and are framed to be allies with the Mavericks... and since we were hit by the eldritch first, we are marked for death as well, to make sure that the infection wouldn't spread. Meanwhile the eldritch horrors are evolving and merging with the Sigma Virus, in order to claim the Mavericks as minions and thralls, to create some kind of hive-mind nexus.
Some of us were almost done for from the Hunters, but we managed to steal their technology to rebuild ourselves into Reploids, to have a better chance at defending ourselves.
Jin founded the C.O.N.T.R.A (Confrontation / Observation / Neutralization / Termination / Retaliation / Annihilation), a group of the last six eldritch cosmic spawns that survived the Mavericks and not merged with the Sigma Virus, to fight off the other threats. He's often referred to as "Leader" of the resistance, the town that you and he came to before._


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

Rai smiled from the boop, giggling just a little as he listened in to what the bat-mouse had to say.

And boy, was it quite the revelation of things.

The ferret went quiet as she spoke, hearing all the changes and the new threats that had popped up. Having no understanding of what this "Sigma" might be, he kept listening, ears raised at what he later heard. Then, he also heard the part where the lands were plagued by warfare, and all the other things that came after.

What really served as a shocked was the fact that he had heard Mina say that Jin got rid of all his powers, which utterly shocked Rai on many levels. 

All his magic? All his powers? Then what became of...Primis?

The ferret kept listening, nodding once she concluded.

Well, least it was good to know what happened over the course of time. Struggling still, the ferret forced himself to speak, unable to keep silent of the matter any longer.

"I-I....I can't believe it.....while I was....in that place.....you....you all went through Hell and then some.......and had the world fractured yet again by ideals and goals....seems those memes fostered on from the eldritch beings.....what....what kind of disease does Earth have......constantly going through war......constantly slaying those who are weak....

Why do people love to foster on their memes through people? To continue their plague as if it is the goal of the world? Why must we all suffer on levels unknown, all for the greater good of war and sorrow? Is this world simply built of the engine of death, forever bound to cause chaos and madness for all of time?

And now.....hearing this.....I worry for my.....my friends and their safety.....I forgot to mention....when I was away.....I met someone else there.....trapped like me......he was kind.....a friendly owl I met......but he too, had to fight these monsters with me. We formed a bond strong as steel, as he was the only one that managed to survive there with me.....we fought together....bled together....survived together.....I-I....I have to go back! He's still there! He's probably worried sick! I-I HAVE TO SAVE HIM TOO!"

The ideals o the weak killing and preying on the strong are things I simply can't live by......and the fact that it almost seems everlasting in the conquest to eliminate all....and there's always someone to stop them......that's real evil....," Rai heaved, clutching onto his chest, unable to speak again.

He went into a series of coughs and sputters, wheezing badly as he clawed at his chest, struggling to breathe.

After a few moments, he later steadied his breathing, panting heavily, not uttering another word.

Tears ran down his face as he thought of the ally still trapped in that mad realm....

Was he even still alive?...


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

The bat-mouse nurse sighs a bit, watching Rai giving out yet another series of coughs.

Mina : Told you not to talk for now...

She shakes her head.

Mina : I'm sure you're wondering about the entity that possesses Mr. Jin... still with him, but now with only physical feats. Enhanced strength, toughness and such... kinda like Albert Wesker, One-Punch Man, or the symbiotes bonding with Spider Man, and the likes. "Peak physical performance", as he puts it. Otherwise, nothing to do with... say, gravity magic, dark matter, living stones, nebula clouds, or what have you. Anyway...

The nurse continues after a pause.

 Mina : As for your friend, who is trapped in this realm you spoke of... I'm positive that if you could get out alive, there is a chance he could, too... but, regardless of his current fate, please know that you're in no condition for any further actions right now. You're severely injured. If you get yourself killed trying to save him, then all is for nothing.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 16, 2021)

Rai hung his head sadly, knowing what Mina said was true. Even if he could move around and such, he still wouldn't know where to find him.

But the owl did have a distinct scent he could probably pick up on....

Yet again, the ferret forced himself to speak, despite the pain it caused him.

"I-I find it interesting that the entity bonded with him....P....Primis....as you call it, is now also following all of Jin's goals, without his powers? 

It's only odd to me because I remember it well....when he was on his path to being the strongest again....why did he stop?...," the ferret asked, coughing once more, shaking all over.

He looked up at Mina with a curious stare, unsure as to what possible injury was bad enough to have made her like this. Still, war can do a lot of things to you...

"I-I have to go back.....no matter the pain....I-I have to save him...he saved my life....i-it's my turn for him....," Rai grunted, sitting up with great effort, wincing in agony.

"I....gotta.....save my friend....I can't.....leave another....behind!..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 16, 2021)

Mina : It calls itself "Nemesis" now... as for why it goes with your father's goal, I guess it's more so due to it reflecting on his personality ? I don't know for sure. I guess when your father decided that he was all done with magic and such, because "it was getting old", as he put it, the entity also decided to be done with the endless pursuit for power.

But when she hears of the ferret insisting to go back, she goes to place her paw on his chest, gently... but also as if to "hold" him there. She doesn't do it by force, but still means to tell him that he should stay.

Mina : I understand how you really feel, wanting to get back there asap... but think about it for a second, Rai. If what you said is true, he's in a different realm... how are you gonna even get back there in the first place ?... Assuming you even know where "there" is. And, another thing is be patient. Wait until you're fully recovered first. You're really not gonna help if you just throw yourself into the fray in this condition, you'd just get yourself killed... and then, who's gonna save your friend ? Or, worse, what is your friend gonna think if he knows you die on your way back to the place that you somehow managed to escape ?

She clears her throat a bit.

Mina : You can't even speak without exploding in a series of coughs right now... so, please, listen to me, and rest up until you're fully recovered. I'm sure your father is just as worried sick about you as you are about your friend.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 17, 2021)

Rai slowed his motions, then sighed, sitting back as he looked at her paw on his chest.

No matter how dedicated he was to aiding those who saved his life, he had to stop and think for just a minute.

In all his times of war, his times of violence....killing those who had wronged him, and defending the weak....but who would be there to protect the man who protects the weak?

"I.....guess you are right there.....sorry.....I....overreacted....," Rai mumbled, very quietly, coughing just a little this time. Even though this person had saved his life, he simply couldn't dismiss the fact that he literally would die if he went back.

And the further explanation as to what the bat mouse told him shocked him even more than the previous entry. If what she said was true, then it would be clear that those fights they had....

What were they for if he didn't get the power he sought after? The ones his sons and daughters stole from him?

What became of them, the ferret would definitely ask later...


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2021)

Mina : It's alright... now rest up. You'll recover faster if you... you know, actually rest. Rather than getting yourself worked up. Besides... I can't say I know about your friend, at all, but perhaps he's just as determined to get out so he could see you too.

The mouse-bat has finished cleaning up the ferret's fur coat to prevent infection to his injuries... now to replace the currently blood-soaked bandages with new ones.
She places her tail in his paw, while her paws grab the new bandages.

Mina : This is gonna hurt, so... feel free to grab my tail.

Even after those years, there're still things that won't ever be forgotten.
Jin and Rai went through that forest together when they first met, with Rai holding Jin's tail to make sure they wouldn't get lost. Jin needed that for comfort when in the dark...
... So now, perhaps Rai might need it in return too.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 17, 2021)

The ferret gave a caring smile, glad that someone looked out for him, and also shared his concern for his ally still trapped in that unknown realm.

It always aided his mindset when others came to his aid, and when she placed her tail in his paws, Rai knew almost straight away that this was not going to be a pleasant experience.

Quietly, he nodded, taking hold of her tail for the meantime. Hopefully, he wouldn't find the pain as unbearable as to squeeze on her tail.

Hopefully.

Also this moment helped bring back memories for Rai. He remembered when he and Jin were making thewir way through that forest all those years ago.....

This seemed like a nice way to serve as that same good karma. Indeed though, the ferret would need it...


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2021)

The bat-mouse nurse takes a deep breath, with a tiny pincer holding a piece of cotton, soaked with insectide.

Mina : Alright... hold still big guy.

She then goes to remove the bandages around the ferret's body. Because of his rather messy fur, the bandages pull the fur out with them as well... and it's definitely not the best time when there are open wounds. So, rather than doing it slow, she tries to make it quick and just... rip them off once she has a clear opening, as fast as she can.
Also letting out squeaks whenever her tail is squeezed. That's when she knows how painful it must be for him.
Thankfully there aren't too many of those "rips"... but the real pain is when she tries to hold the pieces of cotton at the wounds, and the insectide coming in contact with the wounds are definitely not the most pleasant times in the world.
Once again, another series of her squeaks whenever her tail is squeezed, but it's not long before the ferret is all patched up properly.
She looks at his paw holding her tail, giggling a bit in hope to relieve the mood and pain.

Mina : Welp there goes my tail...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 17, 2021)

Rai nodded, gritting his teeth as he clung to her tail, bracing himself for the pain.

But it's far worse than anything he's felt before.

He winced and whimpered from the stinging pain when she goes and snatches off the bandages as quickly as possible, mainly to make sure that the slow and extremely pain isn't enacted. Still, it hurts with no regard, and he squeezes the tail hard, but not too hard. It's an agony that most cannot put into words, yet he endures for the sake of proper patching up.

He gave another gasp, followed by a muffled shriek of pain once the insectide, letting out a whine of agony as he clutched her tail rather hard, but made sure, like last time, it wasn't too hard.

The pain alone has the ferret shaking like a leaf, but he did his best to remain as still as possible.

Once it was done, and the fresh bandages were applied, he gave a small sigh of relief, relaxing once more, the slight tingles from the insectide only bringing mild discomfort.

"T-Thank you....," Rai heaved, wiping the perspiration off of his face.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2021)

The nurse giggles.

Mina : Look at you, big soldier. Being tough every time.

She gently grooms the fur on the ferret's forehead, then gently pets on his tail.

Mina : Alright, that's about it. We're almost back to the HQ... I'm sure we have a lot of questions for each other, so take all the time you need to rest, alright ? If we plan to save your friend from... wherever this "realm" is, then we'll need your full concentration. But that only comes AFTER your body is all good first.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 17, 2021)

Rai smiled happily from this, swishing his tail from the light grooming upon his head, giving the bat mouse nurse a small, cheeky fanged grin.

It always was nice when the wholesome moments applied themselves into the strenuous elements of reality, as it tends to satiate the overwhelming rush of obligatory suffering.

Yet again though, true suffering was one that wasn't experienced, at least, not as far as the ferret saw.

There was still a hopeful light which illuminated the way before the paths of darkness, but even so, there's always treacherous, perilous realities that mix with the discord of abnormality.

Rai merely hoped that this fate wasn't bestowed upon anyone, even his worst enemy.

Still, he was glad to have Mina by his side, even if the time to rest was a short spell. He knew that his energy would be paramount for the professional operation of recollection and immediate exfil for his friend, but he had worries and doubts, cast upon him by the sheer essence of the time he spent in there.

Would he manage to find him before the inexorable occurs?

Would his mind still be collective and rational?

Surely the monsters of nightmare fuel haven't consumed his dear ally?

Were the other survivors out to get him as well?

Rai pondered these thoughts, the rest of the nurse's words drowned out by the epiphany of his sorrows and deluded thoughts. Like a drug, the doubts of Rai's successful recovery in time spread about his frail mind like a plague, and he had to decide whether or not to try to be the betterment of his doubt. Surely, comeuppance wasn't the outcome for all situations hell-bent on destroying the very fabric of reality and civilization.....

Or t'was it true?...


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 17, 2021)

Once the ambulances arrive, with the town in sight, Mina and other medics take Rai into the hospital to be treated properly. At least, in terms of physical health...
Otherwise, whatever he just endured must have been the kind of unspeakable waking nightmare that mortal tongues can never describe... but, at the same time, it's a strange urge to drive one's intent, to go back right into the place of horror, in hope of saving the allies trapped in there... or at the very least, knowing what has become of them.
For now, their priority is his well-being. A survivor from a realm of madness...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 17, 2021)

(A little reference of what I meant by he came back from the other world. Supposedly, a Dark Aether like area.)









As they treated the ferret who had underwent horrors beyond mortals, he sat there, surprisingly at peace. The treatment was not all that he was focused on.

As he drifted into a peaceful slumber for once, he imagined that horrid place once more. But it was both horror.....and one of forbidden beauty.

The landscape of this place seemed shrouded in a mythic purple, and unknown creatures and monster towering as tall as the sky roamed around this vile land, yet sacred in their texture.

Whatever a place, it sure held dark secrets...


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

The treatment goes fairly well. The injuries are pretty severe but not too fatal, and the ferret is soon out of danger.
All that's left is his mental health...
The leader Jin has returned from the junkyard, but the mission wasn't very successful.
He found that the Sigma Virus has merged with the remaining bit of Nemesis that was discarded along with Jin's old body during the repair. Overpowered and taken over by the virus, Nemesis (or at least the discarded bit) changed from a benevolent entity to a mad, malevolent monstrosity, with a fanatic, zealot, extremist level of god complex.
Jin fought it off after clearing the junkyard of reanimated reploids, but it got away before he could destroy it completely.
Though, he also had to prioritize a different matter...
Now back at the base, Jin goes to check on Rai.

(I'm going solo on this, so there's only Jin now, no-one else.)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The treatment goes fairly well. The injuries are pretty severe but not too fatal, and the ferret is soon out of danger.
> All that's left is his mental health...
> The leader Jin has returned from the junkyard, but the mission wasn't very successful.
> He found that the Sigma Virus has merged with the remaining bit of Nemesis that was discarded along with Jin's old body during the repair. Overpowered and taken over by the virus, Nemesis (or at least the discarded bit) changed from a benevolent entity to a mad, malevolent monstrosity, with a fanatic, zealot, extremist level of god complex.
> ...


(Oh, okie! So just him alone, to clarify?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (Oh, okie! So just him alone, to clarify?)


(Yeah just him for the RP)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Yeah just him for the RP)


(Okie dokie! I'll make a post responding to this.)

As Rai sat there in his bed, he wondered what exactly he had seen. Was the horrors of the unknown really something that he had witnessed firsthand, or was it merely his own delusion? Some things just seem to stick with him for the longest, despite what he had seen with his own eyes.

Nevertheless, the ferret held strong, hoping that those nightmares he had witnessed were merely just sights of illusion. It was something that he reassured himself constantly to avoid what he had truly seen.

His ears perking slightly, the distraught ferret slowly looked over at his longtime ally, giving a soft, yet weak smile, showing some signs of recovery.

"Hey.......been a while huh?...," Rai asked, chuckling to himself a little.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Jin sits down next to his son, with a tired smile, and takes a deep breath.

Jin : Heh... Yeah.

In his hand, a can of energy drink. With a chug of it and another deep breath, he seems to have "shaken" himself awake, re-energized. He gives his son a can as well.

Jin : So, how you holding up, kid ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

(By the way, here you go) : https://www.heroforge.com/load_config=16868987/


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin sits down next to his son, with a tired smile, and takes a deep breath.
> 
> Jin : Heh... Yeah.
> 
> ...


Rai gave a caring smile, glad to see that his dad was still pulling through thick and thin, even with all the madness that ensued around him. It was an uplifting sight to see someone persevere even as the face of hardship embraces one close.

Accepting the can, the ferret cracked it open, his tail slowly waving from side to side.

"I'd say I'm doing well for the most bit. Still fairly drained from my....misadventures, but I'm hanging in there. What about you dad? I hope this stuff isn't getting too worrysome...," Rai said, hints of concern lingering in his soft, caring tone.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (By the way, here you go) : https://www.heroforge.com/load_config=16868987/


(Now that's ten times better than my golfer swordsman! Thanks a bunch dad!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (Now that's ten times better than my golfer swordsman! Thanks a bunch dad!)


(Yeah I use the long tail cuz you're half otter half rabbit right ? hehe)



Ollie the Otter said:


> Rai gave a caring smile, glad to see that his dad was still pulling through thick and thin, even with all the madness that ensued around him. It was an uplifting sight to see someone persevere even as the face of hardship embraces one close.
> 
> Accepting the can, the ferret cracked it open, his tail slowly waving from side to side.
> 
> "I'd say I'm doing well for the most bit. Still fairly drained from my....misadventures, but I'm hanging in there. What about you dad? I hope this stuff isn't getting too worrysome...," Rai said, hints of concern lingering in his soft, caring tone.


Jin : Got kinda tuckered out earlier cuz of the rain and all the smoke around me at that junkyard, but I'm fine, son.

The boar gives a thumbs up with that kind of cheeky but upbeat smile.
Then, a more serious look on his face.

Jin : So, as you can see... shit happened. The world is torn apart by the eldritch, the Mavericks, and the Hunters. We animals are stuck at the cross-fire. And our number isn't enough for even just one side, let alone three. So here's my plan, kid, and as much as I hate to suggest this... leave them be.

He explains himself a bit further.

Jin : We only have enough manpower and resources to hold and maintain ourselves, not for going out on assaults against them. Can't risk sending anyone on stealth operations either. And allying with any of the three sides just means asking for troubles from the others. So, here's my idea. Stay neutral, leave them be, let them fight one another, and stand our ground. Once they're done killing each other and we get a bit more breathing room, we'll plan our next move.

He adjusts his glasses.

Jin : I'll tell the rest of our forces to retreat from those sites containing the eldritch spawns... and we keep ourselves from the rest of the world. Kind of like those Vaults in that Fallout game, if you know 'em... but not underground. Forget about those "zones", those missions I said earlier, too.

Then he takes another chug of the drink.

Jin : ... I'll also help you find your friend. The one trapped in whatever "realm" it is, with you. But he's the only one I'm going out for, you get me son ? We really can't risk it if literally the rest of the world has different reasons to come at us like this. So... I'll help you find your friend, but only him. You'll have to forgive me and all of us for prioritizing our own safety over whoever else stranded and lost out there.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Yeah I use the long tail cuz you're half otter half rabbit right ? hehe)
> 
> 
> Jin : Got kinda tuckered out earlier cuz of the rain and all the smoke around me at that junkyard, but I'm fine, son.
> ...


(Indeed, and I like it a lot what you did!)



PC Master Race said:


> (Yeah I use the long tail cuz you're half otter half rabbit right ? hehe)
> 
> 
> Jin : Got kinda tuckered out earlier cuz of the rain and all the smoke around me at that junkyard, but I'm fine, son.
> ...


Rai gave an understanding nod as Jin explained how he was, smiling just a little from that smile that slightly reassured him.

Once the important info came into play, the ferret sat up a little, his tail stiffening on what he heard.

Once his dad explained the whole ordeal to him, it was a shocker. Almost like what he had done back them before eldritch powers and cosmic threats came to be. It was that stinging sensation of having to remain neutral, and it irked him on a completely different scale.

To once more have to stay on the sidelines and watch as the world tears themselves apart was nothing short of tucking the tail to Rai, who's disagreement was clearly visible on his distraught face. Having heard this, he quivered in his bed a little, still trying to cope with what he heard.

With a shuddering breath, he replied, slowly and meticulously, as he picked each word with extreme caution.

"So.........what you are telling me is.....we can no longer interfere in this ongoing conflict......and we're just gonna.....sit back.....and keep to ourselves......while the world rips each other into pieces?...," the ferret asked shakily, a tear running down his face.

"All those who might need help.....those who are in peril.....those who suffer.....what of them?....," the ferret asked, clutching onto the blanket.

At the mention of his friend, Rai's ears gave a twitch, and he tilted his head slowly, a perplexed look on his face.

"My.....friend?.....who?..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

( @Ollie the Otter just so you know it's your turn, kid)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @Ollie the Otter just so you know it's your turn, kid)


(I went to post that response, but for some reason it said it is undergoing review for the moderators.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (I went to post that response, but for some reason it said it is undergoing review for the moderators.)


(Weird ? Can you post it again ?)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Weird ? Can you post it again ?)


(I'll try it again. Hopefully it goes through.)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

Rai gave an understanding nod as Jin explained how he was, smiling just a little from that smile that slightly reassured him.

Once the important info came into play, the ferret sat up a little, his tail stiffening on what he heard.

Once his dad explained the whole ordeal to him, it was a shocker. Almost like what he had done back them before eldritch powers and cosmic threats came to be. It was that stinging sensation of having to remain neutral, and it irked him on a completely different scale.

To once more have to stay on the sidelines and watch as the world tears themselves apart was nothing short of tucking the tail to Rai, who's disagreement was clearly visible on his distraught face. Having heard this, he quivered in his bed a little, still trying to cope with what he heard.

With a shuddering breath, he replied, slowly and meticulously, as he picked each word with extreme caution.

"So.........what you are telling me is.....we can no longer interfere in this ongoing conflict......and we're just gonna.....sit back.....and keep to ourselves......while the world rips each other into pieces?...," the ferret asked shakily, a tear running down his face.

"All those who might need help.....those who are in peril.....those who suffer.....what of them?....," the ferret asked, clutching onto the blanket.

At the mention of his friend, Rai's ears gave a twitch, and he tilted his head slowly, a perplexed look on his face.

"My.....friend?.....who?..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin : Look at where we are, kid. Not enough manpower or resources to fight any of them, and our number is as thin as we are right now. So yes, you heard me. Leave them tear each other apart, we're not stepping in until we can breathe easier. And, your friend, the one trapped with you in that realm or whatever the place is. The place that you said "the longer you stay in there, the more it changes you", remember ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Look at where we are, kid. Not enough manpower or resources to fight any of them, and our number is as thin as we are right now. So yes, you heard me. Leave them tear each other apart, we're not stepping in until we can breathe easier. And, your friend, the one trapped with you in that realm or whatever the place is. The place that you said "the longer you stay in there, the more it changes you", remember ?


The ferret sighed, nodding as he looked down, ears drooping. In all of his life, there hadn't been a time in his existence to stand down, and let people do and suffer in their own right. To have to not defend the weak went against his code and morals, but he had to do so.

Jin had said so, so he had no choice after all.

Trying to get past that, Rai once more tilted his head at the mention of a friend trapped in the same area as he, poking his chin slightly.

"Friend?.....hmm.....I'm trying to remember when I said that.....was it recent?..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

The boar looks at the distressed expression on the ferret's face and feels his heart really tuckered as well. The situation isn't just dire, it feels so depressing and hopeless, having to literally stand aside and watch the world being helplessly ripped and torn apart.
This is a battlefield, everyone gets to play as a hero... but this ain't a place for no hero to call home.

Jin : ... Yeah, when we found you at the junkyard. You said something about being trapped in a realm with someone, time went much faster in there than in this world. And you insisted on going back to save him.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

The ferret gave a sigh, trying to remember exactly what he had said back then. He searched his thoughts with hopes of finding on what he had meant, shaking his head with a look of gloom on his face.

"It seems so familiar.....me saying those words......I'm sure I said it earlier.....I just can't recall...," Rai mumbled, scratching his head.

He began to ponder whether or not he actually said it, when it had finally hit him. He snapped his fingers, sitting up quickly, regretting it as he laid back down, clutching onto his stomach.

"Ow! R-right right! I remember now! I said he's still in there! I gotta get him out of there!," Rai whined, trying his hardest to get back up, despite the pain quickly taking over.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

The boar gently pushes the ferret back down on the bed, trying his best not to hurt him.

Jin : Ease up there kid, just tell me where you were when you ended up in that realm. And... HOW you ended up in there, too. Did you get sucked into a portal, fall into a river, anything ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

Rai gave a small whine as he was pushed back onto the bed, sighing softly. He was definitely glad the push was a gentle one though, because his body felt sore all over.

Doing his best to regain his composure, the ferret later stopped his attempts to get up, and sat back down, sighing softly.

"Yeah....I suppose I should tell you what that place was like anyways....when I ended up in that area, I was originally somewhere off in a far off land, trying to see if I could find anyone to tell me where you were. Put honestly....I...uhh.....got lost.....and I got really lost later on, so lost that I ended up somewhere where even I didn't know. And when I was looking for others, I saw this black orb with all these odd white colors, and the sounds of faint whispers coming from it. I was perplexed, so I went to touch it, wondering if it was a lost soul. The second I did, my vision started to get fuzzy, and before I knew it, I was sitting in an odd dimension with an odd purple overglow, the sky loosely harboring monsters I've never seen before. As soon as I got up, I was attacked by not just monsters, but people. The ominous part was that most of the folks there.....they used to be human. After I learned that the longer you stay there, it changes your physical appearance, and sometimes, even the mental phase too. I don't know how long I was there, nor how many I had to kill just to stay alive. But the things I saw there......they were things you never see. Nightmare fuel, creatures as tall as the trees that reach to the sky....and then that's when I met him. An owl....of some sort. He was a purple owl, wearing something vaguely familiar to a general's outfit. He explained that he was a general forty years back, and that he had been sent in here with his group of men to try to recover some of these crystals for testing. That's when their scientifically engineered portal collapsed, and stranded them there. He said one by one, they were plucked off by the beasts who roamed that land......monsters that were hellbent on killing anything that moved....that's when he noticed that he began to change. Day after day, he felt pains all over his body, and he realized that one day, he wasn't wearing shoes, and talons were in it's place. His hands went from normal to clawed, and his face had been looking different by the day, where he later had his face resemble a beak. That's when he changed to an owl, but he was like that when I had met him....I......I've never seen a place change you before......I....i-it....it scares me.....I've only been in there for several months....I hope I didn't change...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin, Mina and the few nurses looking after Rai stop what they're doing to listen to him. They have no idea what to think of any of this though, other than a dumbfounded and confused look on their face.

Jin : You're still you, except your eyes now all purple. But this place... it seems reach-able, if a device can be made to make a portal into it.

He looks at everyone in the room, just as they do at him, as if looking for answers, but all is met with silence.

Jin : ... Nightmare fuel, huh ? Is it as bad as the eldritch monstrosities ripping our world apart right now ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

Rai nodded slowly, sighing a little as he laid back, looking up at the ceiling.

"I'm still me.....for the most part. And I'm glad that I retained at least a little bit of my.....personality and looks. Others wren't so fortunate.......and I wish I could've helped them too....and yeah, from what he spoke of, they were able to create a portal generator that could stabilize the area for a brief time.....temporarily conjuring an accessible portal that can be entered by touching it," Rai explained, shuddering a little.

"And yes.....definite nightmare fuel....as I fought off some of the beasts there, I heard this low, unearthly groaning noise......then I looked behind me, and looked up....and that's when I saw it.....some freakish force of nature, towering well over twenty feet in height.....a mangled mess of bodies all mashed together, one stump for an arm, and a massive club-like appendage for the other......it was as tall as the trees, causing the very ground to shake with each step.....it was....not normal...no face....just a large gaping hole, black and gaunt in it's feature......that was by far the most twisted monstrosity I saw yet.....I'm just glad I fled before it saw me.....but there was something else I noticed.....for those that actually survive in that place, the monsters pay more attention to you....and specifically hunt you......that's what I learned....each day I killed more of those things, more beasts targeted me.....and they willingly left those they had just caught to get after me......right before I got out of that place, that massive figure....it....it faced me.....and pointed it's stubbed hand directly at me, and let out some horrid sound I'll never forget....and....wait.....w-wait wait....it was no owl....i-it was a cat.....a.....a cat.....mixed with something....fox maybe....y-yeah yeah.....cat fox something....."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin : ... Why does it sound like some place I once dealt with, years ago...

The boar ponders a bit about the place Rai just described, and compares it to what he went through some time ago.

Jin : Alright, I'll just need short answers for the following questions, a'ight ?... Here goes.

- Is there any trace of dark matter or "living stalagmite/stalactite stones" in the area ? Especially from the monsters ?
- Is there a lot of trees ?
- Is the place some kind of island floating above a field of bottomless, abyssal, dark matter pit down below ?

(A RP that I did about 2 years ago with someone, where we went into this "mirror" world to deal with our counterparts. The mirror world was literally soaked/sunken in dark matter, which mutated, corrupted and even fused the victims together into masses of tree-like horrors. Just downright nightmare show.)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 30, 2021)

(Goodness, that sounds freaky. Thankfully, the dark aether area I speak of isn't that twisted.)

The ferret gave a slow nod, sighing as he sat back once more, listening to the boar's questions.

"As for the dark matter and such.....there might've been some of it lurking about....though I didn't exactly pay attention. And yes, there were definitely trees there...tall, normal looking trees....and no, it was no island floating anywhere. There was just land....didn't see an end to it, but it kinda looked like it had been snowing there.....trees, a frozen bunker entrance, and decaying materials of war strewn about...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin : ... Close enough. See, the place I dealt with years ago could be accessed through reflective surfaces, hence the "mirror" name. A mirror itself, or literally just water, whatever that shows your reflection. And it was just as twisted as what you said, if not even worse. People were mutated and fused together into tree-like abominations because of the dark matter, their skin, fur, scale, all replaced with tree barks and leaves. It was just...

The boar shudders a bit, feeling his fur stand.

Jin : Anyway, I was hoping there's an easy way to get in that realm without having to figure out portals and stuffs... but now I'm having the craziest idea of using reflective surfaces, to see if it's possible too.

(Up to you if you want it to be possible, kid.)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

(Sure! Let's make it happen dad!)

Rai blinked at that story, shocked that such a thing had been dealt with before, but it made the place that he had gone to seem like child's play. Still, that was never a good thing, finding a greater evil worse than that twisted realm he had been on.

"You know.....that might be crazy enough to work! I say we should try that out! Since I was able to transport there via touching that odd ball thing, I'm sure that maybe reflective surfaces could be a much safer, and easier alternative. All we can do is hope though..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2021)

Jin : I can't believe I'm doing this. Even the weirdest magical things in the world don't feel as awkward as this... but, oh well, what do we have to lose ?

He stands up and stretches a bit with a deep breath, then looks at everyone in the room, as he puts on a dark glasses-like visor that goes over his ears.







Then he takes his leave.
The mouse-bat Mina giggles a bit, looking back at Rai.

Mina : Your dad is pretty cool.

She gently and carefully cleans the injuries on the ferret's body.

Mina : Don't stress yourself too much with what he said though. About the whole... "leaving the world as it rips and tears itself apart" ordeal. I assure you, we'd already evacuated everyone back in this town. Literally every single survivor, now in this small town. So don't feel bad that you can't do anything about the current state of the world. We'd saved all we could. So now... let the rest fight their own wars, let them deal with each other. We look after ourselves, we don't need to take anyone else's problems in our hands as well.

She then looks out the window, her voice lowered.

Mina : ... Between you and me, your dad has been kind of having some identity crisis recently. Nothing serious, but he's lost, confused. Kept feeling "out of touch". He doesn't feel if he's still fighting well like before, doesn't even know if he truly wants to keep fighting either. He wanted to go back to his "old self" as a "tank/healer", but it still didn't seem to click. So... if he keeps going back and forth between looking for survivors, taking the fight to those Mavericks, and literally just doing nothing... you'll have to excuse him.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

The ferret giggled a little from this little scene, swishing his tail slowly. Indeed, this was one of the things that made him smile, which was definitely a great improvement from fear and paranoia.

He looked over at Mina, listening to what she had to say. Indeed, it all seemed rather odd, but when she mentioned that he was having some sort of an identity crisis, Rai straightened up, nodding slowly.

He took the situation with grim seriousness, knowing that when someone was confused about a role, it could sometimes greatly impact the effectiveness of the results, or have a lasting effect.

Either route this wound down, he had to make sure that the balance was kept steady, even if it meant letting folks fight their own wars, much to his dismay.

"Hmm......alright then...I just hope dad finds out his role.....finds what clicks with him...," Rai said, feeling concerned for the boar. He only hoped he'd find his way once more..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2021)

Mina : I hope so too.

The nurse sets a tray of medical equipment on the table, after finishing treating the ferret's wounds.

Mina : You should get some sleep, bud. You must've been really tired from that whole time in that weird realm...

She yawns a bit too, rubbing her eyes.

Mina : I think I'm gonna get some shut-eyes now too. See you in a bit.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

Rai nodded, hoping that Jin would find his place once more. It would really set his spirits high if that were to happen.

As Mina set the items on the table, the ferret gave a small nod, smiling up at her.

"Hey.....before you go, I want to say thank you.....I know this is your job and all, but still....I feel obligated to thank you for this...it means a lot to me...and never forget I'll hold you close and dear as a friend and an ally Mina...," Rai said, swishing his tail slowly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2021)

The mouse-bat looks back when called, her ears perked as she listens to what Rai has to say. Then with a smile, and her tail swishing a bit, she giggles.

Mina : Heh, same to you pal. See you.

She gently moves her hair to a side, then turns off the light and leaves the room.
It's still only about 1 PM as of now, but with the sun blocked by the smoke and clouds outside, it's about as good as near evening.
Then, it starts to rain a bit. More like a drizzle... though the sounds are still pretty audible.
Perfect for a much-needed sleep.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

The ferret gave a happy smile, swishing his tail from under the bed.

"Heh, no problem. See ya!," Rai said cheerfully, watching as she turned off the light and left the room.

As soon as she did, he sat back, his purple eyes glowing faintly in the room. He always wondered what that place was like, and even now, he was afraid to got to sleep, in fear that he might end up there again when he woke up. Nervously, he clutched onto his blankets, trying to ease himself into a peaceful sleep.

Almost like the environment was encouraging it too, with that soft rain that pattered on the window gently. Almost like those soothing songs people use to relax, which is exactly what this was like now.

Rai drew in a heaving breath, then let out an exhale, closing his eyes and deciding to count sheep instead.

Sure enough, such classic trick works, and the ferret drifts into a much needed, truly relaxing sleep. Falling into his rare deep sleeps, Rai settled down, purring quietly as he slept, the rain only soothing his srained mind and body.

Alone at last.

Peace one more...


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2021)

Mercifully, the afternoon goes by in peace indeed. Whatever chaos is going on in the world right now, at the very least doesn't reach the town. Their sleep isn't disrupted.
The rest of the day goes by, peace and quiet. The town isn't much active during the afternoon, and even less so in the evening.
Around six, a familiar voice comes in, and a presence is felt next to the bed...

Jin : Hey son.

There is Jin again... but, his silver-white hair, fur, hooves and eyes, are now golden-yellow ?
His tail stinger is yellow too.

Jin : You'd not believe that it actually worked... I mean, kind of. We scanned some items of yours, which were carried with you when you were in that realm, to track down the... coordinates ? We got the realm pinned down, but the exact locaion is randomized. Every time we got the portal into the realm, it's at a different place... and the realm just kind of changes all over too.

(Rouge-like dungeon-crawling games hehe)

Jin : I went in to see what it was like... the place reeks of dark matter and "star stones", it's like an actual eldritch/cosmic realm in its own right. And the monsters are pretty freaky, I'll admit, but thankfully they can be killed with bullets. Though, I really like this new yellow color on me, heh.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

Rai yawned a little, rubbing his eyes as he sat up drowsily, his ears twitching to focus on whoever's voice that was. After he got up, he turned over to see Jin, smiling faintly.

"Oh heya......hm......you look different....," the ferret commented, noting the silver and yellow scheme now. He sat there groggily, listening to what the boar had to say. Suddenly, he snapped up, all of the sudden wide awake.

"You mean....you found out how to go there, and you actually went there?.....how long were you in there for?....did it change your color, is that why you are like this?...," Rai asked, befuddled at what he was seeing.

He quickly sat up, wincing just a little as he looked Jin over. The different colors definitely confirmed his suspicions, but his worried yet relieved look showed what exactly he was feeling right now.

"Where you alright? Nothing hurt you right? What did you see?," the panicked Rai blurted, quivering a littl as his fur lightly stood on end.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2021)

Jin : I don't know why I didn't feel any kind of pain like the owl experienced... though, my guess is it's thanks to Nemesis keeping me immune to whatever effects the place might've had on me. I did feel it acting up a bit while I was in there.

The boar gently pets the ferret's tail.

Jin : I'm alright, son. Didn't get hurt, didn't get injured, nothing bad happened. And yeah, we managed to found a way there... with a load of fancy tech that I'm not gonna bother asking "how does it work", and instead I'mma just take it as "it just works". In short, yes we can go there. As for how long... I dunno, probably a few weeks in there, or just hours in the real world.

He rubs his chin a bit.

Jin : And for what I saw... for one thing, weird landscapes and loads of trees in different sizes and shapes, like I was tripping acid, or I was pissed drunk. And I'm never drunk. Next, those monsters, pretty freaky but nothing I couldn't handle. The real problem is that the entire place was like, sunken in dark matter and "half living star stones", like environmental hazards. I think they're the actual causes of these "changes", these mutations done to you and that owl.

He scratches his head a bit.

Jin : Speaking of which... I tried to look for the owl, but I forgot that I didn't even know what he looked like. I think I saw him for a split second, but I didn't really pay attention...


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

Rai nodded at the development of the situation, smiling as his tail was pet. He looked up at Jin with a relieved look, sighing contently as he sat back.

"Oh good, I'm glad to hear that for sure! I'm just relieved that you made it out of there in one piece really! That place harbors many dark secrets and evils I'd rather you not get hurt by.....and seems like I'd have to thank him for keeping you safe in there...," the ferret said with a breath of relief, looking up at the boar.

When Jin had mentioned the fact that they found a way to get there, it seemed to set the ferret on a good note, knowing full well that they could now enter than cursed land through means of relative safety.

When his owl friend was mentioned, Rai sat up quickly, swishing his tail eagerly.

"Oh? You caught a sight of him? That's great! That means he's still alive! I gotta get to him before those monsters do!," the ferret cried, leaping out of bed, holding his sides as he leaned against the wall, panting a bit.

"O-ouch....gotta reach him! How'd you access that area? I-I gotta get him right now!," the ferret said quickly, limping his way to the door.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2021)

Jin : ... You're not getting anywhere in that condition, son.

The boar shakes his head and clicks his tongue, then gently takes the ferret back to bed.

Jin : I'll look for him, a'ight ? I promise I'll help him get out. As for you... rest up. I promise, I'll be back, with him, and both safe, alright ?

He gently kisses on the ferret's forehead.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

Rai gave a desperate whine as he shook his head, reluctantly getting back in bed with his dad's help.

"Fine......but....I just hate this....feeling so powerless, resting it up while he struggles to survive in that madland......I just......it's why I hate getting hurt and injured.....staying still is always stuff I've hated.....especially when my friend's life is on the line....injured or not....I wanna help dad.....," the ferret said sadly, looking up at Jin with sorrow filled eyes.

He quickly looked away as he felt the tears coming, wiping his eyes with a heaving sigh.

"But I understand.....and I thank you for making these attempts to help save him....I owe you much more than just a simple thanks....because you are here, riding all this pressure on you, and yet, you still make time to come see me....offer comfort......you really are a swell father...," Rai said, smiling up at the boar, wiping his eyes.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2021)

Jin : Believe me, son... I know that feeling of being powerless and hopeless... I'm not injured, and yet here I am, telling everyone to stand down and watch the world burn... but, you would know as I do too, son. The hardest choice requires the strongest will.

He takes a deep breath.

Jin : Alright, I'm going back there now. Hopefully I can find him this time, and get him back. See you in a bit, son.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

The ferret nodded slowly, knowing that Jin must be going through a very rough time telling his forces to stand down, while not being injured at all. Truly, he was correct about the strongest will ideal. It was always something that Rai personally felt he lacked, especially when it came to not helping others.

"I see......well, please be safe....I don't want you getting hurt trying to find my friend.....just be careful....that place has people as well, but they might've already lost their humanity....slowly shifting to whatever monstrous apparition they are now....," Rai warned, shuddering at the thought.

"Please make it back safe.....because injured of not, if I don't hear from you soon, I'll personally go looking for you dad...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 31, 2021)

(Alright now I'm off to remake the C.O.N.T.R.A. team... again. I got some good ideas this time, though !)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 31, 2021)

(Okie dad! Good luck! I'll show you the references for Mono later then!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 1, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The ferret nodded slowly, knowing that Jin must be going through a very rough time telling his forces to stand down, while not being injured at all. Truly, he was correct about the strongest will ideal. It was always something that Rai personally felt he lacked, especially when it came to not helping others.
> 
> "I see......well, please be safe....I don't want you getting hurt trying to find my friend.....just be careful....that place has people as well, but they might've already lost their humanity....slowly shifting to whatever monstrous apparition they are now....," Rai warned, shuddering at the thought.
> 
> "Please make it back safe.....because injured of not, if I don't hear from you soon, I'll personally go looking for you dad...."


The boar responds with a nod and a thumbs-up, then finally takes his leave.
Though, his presence can still be felt even when he's out of the room... at least, until a while later. Then, it's completely gone.
Then it's certain that he's into that realm.
The evening can be pretty boring, especially when alone.
Thankfully, there's a friendly face to keep him company... and the smell of food can't be mistaken. It's just sausages and eggs, but it's still the same, after all this time.
Walking into the room is a Reploid lion-boar, with a tray of food in her hands.

Eviscerena : Hey there kid.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 1, 2021)

The ferret sighed, slumping back into the bed, worry and all other sorts of emotions running through his mind. He knew that Jin could handle himself well, he had seen that much before he had fainted back at the graveyard....but it still set him at unease to see such a close ally go somewhere so treacherous...

Trying his best to relax, he sat there, feeling the presence of his father for that little bit. Once he felt it leave, he knew he was for sure inside of that accursed place. Looking up at the ceiling, he tried his best to distract himself with melancholy thoughts, all to no avail.

Quickly catching a familiar scent and the smell of food, Rai sat up quickly, craning his head over towards that scent. Unsure as to who that was, he paused for a while, then swished his tail happily when he was it was Evis, another friendly face he was always glad to see.

"Oh, hey Evis! How's things treating you?," the ferret asked happily, smiling broadly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 1, 2021)

The boar sets the tray of food on the tabel and sits down next to Rai, but pokes his tail.

Evis : Oi, didn't your dad teach you not to call elders by their names only ? And I'm the age of your grandmother now, boy.

She then gently pokes his nose.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 1, 2021)

The ferret gasped a bit, smiling and nodding slowly at this mistake, swishing his tail.

"Hah, of course! My bad!," Rai giggled, completely forgetting about that one aspect of manners.

"Well Ms. Evis, how are you doing then? Pardon my lack of manners, hehe."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 1, 2021)

The boar is clueless about what to do with the ferret. Someone gets upset, he feels down like the worst case of depression ever ; someone doesn't get serious with something, and he just laughs, like he doesn't know or doesn't care.
So far, probably the only one that can deal with the ferret's... extreme sensitivity, is Jin. But he's away now.
She clicks her tongue.

Evis : ... You're lucky your dad isn't here, kid. As for me, things been pretty rough... but I can manage.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 1, 2021)

The ferret gave a smile, glad to at least hear things were tolerable for the lion boar.

If at least one person was doing somewhat alright, it made it better to deal with, or at least, better to know that someone was doing alright. Anytime someone was in relatively good spirits, it gave Rai hope that there was still a change to help this world, even if h couldn't lend a combative arm.

"Yeah, I suppose so. I'm mainly glad to hear that you are at least managing....even if it may be rough, you know?," the ferret said, giving the lion boar a comforting smile.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2021)

Evis : While you were away, your dad formed a small force called C.O.N.T.R.A., did he tell you 'bout that yet ?

The boar-lion speaks as she gives the ferret a plate with some food on it.

Evis : They moved out a while ago, into some kind of weird realm that I've never seen before. Said they're looking for a friend of yours, right ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 2, 2021)

The ferret blinked in surprise, sitting up slightly as he happily accepted the plate, intrigued at this new thing that he heard.

"Really now? Heh, leave it up to dad to name his group ironically after an old NES classic......but really though, he formed a force? I thought this little alliance we had going was that said group...," Rai said, dumbfounded a little.

He nodded at the mention of his friend, sighing sadly.

"Yeah, they went off to the dark aether area......I feel so guilty....I forgot what the poor fellow looked like....I....I just hope they find him...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2021)

The boar continues.

Evis : I'd tell you more about your dad's force, but I think it's better for you to hear from him. Don't worry though, nothing serious... at least not in a bad way.

She moves her hair/mane to a side.

Evis : You know, when he told us to stand aside and literally just leave the rest of the world to deal with itself, I was pretty surprised myself. At first he thought that we should side with the Maverick Hunters to stop the... Mavericks, yeah. But then he decided against it, feeling that he couldn't trust either of them, thinking that both sides could try to deceive and manipulate people to their force. During your absence, we had some rough internal conflicts about what actions to take next, and your dad's idea met some pretty harsh opposition and challenges.

She pauses a bit so the ferret can catch on.

Evis : Though, everyone eventually, and reluctantly, agreed... mostly due to our numbers being so thin right now. So we keep what few people we have for ourselves, not making a move, to show that we want none of what's going on right now.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 2, 2021)

Rai listened intently with bated breath, hearing every word as if it were his diagnosis for the hospital. Each and every word that the lion boar spoke was one that the ferret kept a close ear on, especially when he learned that he wasn't the only one who reluctantly agreed with the sudden and shocking decision.

He gave a slight nod as he sat back, mainly to ease that pain in his back. He still kept his ears perked up as Evis spoke, learning just what hardships the group and alliances had come under during his time of being MIA.

It was truly a shame to hear such things, especially to hear when there were internal conflicts within the group. It just made the ferret so uncertain about the whole thing, and wondered himself would the group be able to survive each other during these rough times.

"I see.....so the situation is much more dire that I originally thought.....I would never have known that he was under this much pressure.....yet again, as a leader, that pressure is to be expected....all I can hope is that everyone stays loyal, and doesn't try any funny business in retaliation...," Rai said worriedly, tapping his paws along the bed railing nervously.

One thing he knew al too well was when the very side you form tends to revolt due to disagreement with your choices, which was partial reason why he hated being in such a crippled state. He wanted to eb by the boar's side to protect him at all costs, but so far, he seemed like he needed to worry about his recovery first, difficult as it may be.

He gave a somber sigh as he hung his head, unsure of what to say next.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2021)

Evis : ... To be fair, he's only the leader of his CONTRA force, otherwise he's just a blacksmith within this small town. We look after one another, but no-one is in charge of anyone else.

The boar-lion gently pets the ferret's hair.

Evis : But hey... we've not made this far just to die now, have we, kid ? Remember that event we call "Skyfall", when those eldritch horror shows came from space down to earth to kill us all ?...

She sits back as well, looking up at the ceiling, and chuckles.

Evis : ... when I got injured, and lost my arm, I thought I'd take some of those bastards with me, but then there was that him. That old man Jason. Patching me up with one hand, keeping them off with another holding the shotgun. He was on one knee, and I was resting on his lap. I asked "I thought you're just a cook now ?", he said "I'm cooking them up for our dinner !"... heh.

She blushes a little bit, then shows Rai her right hand. Despite being a mechanical one now, there's a small silver-white ring on her ring finger. It looks rather new, probably just recent.
She doesn't say anything, but looks at Rai with a happy smile.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 2, 2021)

Rai nodded slowly, giving a slight purr from his hair being pet. It was always nice to see his allies remaining hopeful, especially during the bleak times that were now, and even before.

He looked at the lion boar as she spoke of what happened during that event known as Skyfall, and what happened to her. His ears lowered at the mention of her losing an arm, but he was relieved to hear that Jason, that one guy he remembered, helped her out.

The ferret gave a small nod, looking down at her mechanical arm while smirking at the joke that Jason had told her during that event. He saw the ring, then gasped, looking back up at Evis with a shocked expression, his tail wagging happily.

"No way! Mrs. Evis! Woah....you actually got hitched! I'm so happy for you!," Rai cheered eagerly, wrapping Evis in a affectionate hug.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2021)

The boar blushes a bit more and looks away, but returns the hug still, gently kissing on the ferret's forehead.

Evis : Heh... yeah. He's quite the man.

She lets go of the hug, then sits back and looks up the ceiling.

Evis : ... Tell me something, Rai. What do you really think of your father, knowing well that he is... you know, possessed by an Outer God itself ?... I promise, these lips are sealed.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 2, 2021)

Rai smiled with a goofy look on his face, sitting back in the bed as he swished his tail, blushing a little from the kiss on the head.

"Hah, I'm quite glad to hear that you are now sharing your life with someone you love," the ferret said supportively, wagging his tail slowly.

Rai blinked when Evis asked this question, thinking to himself for a while. After a brief pause, he responded, smiling happily.

"To be honest, it doesn't bother me one bit. Knowing dad may be possessed by one of them doesn't frighten me, but rather gives me hope. It helps me know that there might be a chance to save this land once more....despite how bleak the situation looks. I look to dad and I get that feeling....that feeling that we can pull through this madness.....knowing that at least some of those beasts out there, have the sense to realize that what is going on is wrong, and that alone paves way to change..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2021)

Evis : Not bothered by such thing, huh kid ?

The boar-lion is pretty surprised, but she's also half expecting that answer from Rai, nonetheless.

Evis : ... You make him a lucky father.

She gently holds on Rai's paw.

Evis : ... You know, I think there might be something good in your father's plan of standing by like this. We get to have some time for each other more. What about you, kid ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 2, 2021)

Rai shook his head, smiling softly as he looked at Evis, wagging his tail.

"Yep, this doesn't phase me. After getting rest last night, I was able to remember the many adventures we had back then....back when we were still in that town with Jason, when he and I first met....when we fought those trees, encountered our first enemy together.....there's a fondness I share with him, not just by fighting, but for being there and sharing those experiences were just enough to strengthen our bond...," Rai said softly, sitting back.

He looked at Evis, smiling at her comment, yet tilting his head when she gently took hold of his paw, making his ear flick around a bit.

"Well....I see the good in it as well. Gives us time to gain our strength back, gathering our courage and mustering our abilities....but yeah, I honestly don't mind spending time with everyone here more, especially you. There's lots I'd like to know during my leave..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2021)

Evis : I think that's about it, really... you might've missed quite a lot but most of it is just fighting, fighting, fighting, and more fighting. Against those human-only faction that calls themselves the Maverick Hunters, and against the... Mavericks, who for some reason look a bit like us. As in, animal-like.

The boar clicks her tongue, then pets the ferret's ears a bit more.

Evis : ... Actually, I think I just remember something. The Outer God possessing your father isn't named Nemesis. It now goes with a new name, "Sun of Sagittarius". Like, sun and moon. Or you can call it "Son" too, S-O-N. No difference either way.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai kept an ear out, nodding a little as Evis spoke. It was indeed  quite the shocker to hear half of the things that he was hearing right now, but he had to remember to keep a level head about it all, no matter what it may be.

Seems from what  she said, he didn't miss much, which was always good to know, but it was the lingering fact that he was out for all that time that seems to eat away at him.

Rai gave a pleasant purr as the tiger boar pet his ears, nodding a little, surprised at this new revelation.

"Oh? Nemesis is now under a different name? Well, that's gonna be a new one for me!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

Evis : Yeah, I think I like that name better too. Anyway...

She brushes her mane a bit.

Evis : Question, kid. Since we're not really gonna go for all-out combat much now, if at all, given your dad's idea of standing by... what do you do ? I know you're a military veteran and all that, but what else do you do ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai nodded slowly, looking at the tiger boar with a casual smile. He gave a tilt of his head, actually at a loss for once.

It had been a while since he had done nothing but fighting, so anything else seemed.......vague and uninteresting.

To try and do something other than the thing that had shaped his life, will truly be perplexing indeed. The ferret had to be honest with himself; battle had shaped him, molded him into the person he is today.

And to find something to do that's not fighting....that'll be a tough one for him.

"Uhh.....I.....I dunno Ms. Evis....I've been fighting all my life......I have no idea what to do next really...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

Evis : ... Is that so ?

The boar-lion seems to have already expected such answer from the ferret.

Evis : ... You're good with swords, yes ? How about being a chef ? Cutting, chopping foods and the likes. That'd be one way to put your skills with a blade to good use.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai nodded slowly, a bit ashamed that he wasn't really keen with everything else. Despite the fact that he was quite adept in other skills, he never could find the time of day or the peace to do it.

Now that the chance presented itself, he was still rather nervous upon doing so.

"Hmm....I'm decent with a blade......yeah, I could do that. Maybe I could actually do that, and keep peace rather than war and chaos.....thanks Evis, I-I mean, Ms. Evis. Sorry, that'll take some time to get used to, hehe..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

The boar-lion gently pets the ferret's tail with her normal, non-mechanical hand,

Evis : ... Say, how long has it been since your father went into that realm ? Do you think he'd be out soon ?

She looks at the clock on the wall, it's about 11:48 PM now.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai gave a happy smile when the tiger boar pet his tail. It was always nice to feel the normal parts at least.

"And let me think.....he left sometime earlier today......it was still morning then....so....I'd say about a few hours.....but a few hours in that place can be a few weeks....months if you are unlucky like me.....hopefully, it doesn't change him any further....that place is known for turning the folks in there completely different....I've seen it firsthand....," the ferret said quietly, looking off at the window.

The memories of that horrid landscape still run through his mind quite vividly, and it set Rai at a great unease each and every time he thought of it. Still, he reassured himself, knowing his dad could handle himself.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

Evis : Oh yeah, now that you mentioned it. Your eyes are all purple, your dad's yellow, and... you said someone in there turned into an owl, right ?

She scratches her head, finding it hard to process the information.

Evis : Mina said you seem fine, nothing else... no sign of impared vision or anything... yet, so at least there's that. That's good to hear.

Then she sits up, facing the door.

Evis : ... Do you wanna stay up and wait for him, or get some rest now ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai gave a slow nod, hard to believe it himself, but he couldn't deny what had happened right in front of him.

Literally.

"Well....I'm glad to hear that, that's always a relief......and I'll get up....I need to try to get mobile....don't want to be ridden to a bed all day....," the ferret sighed, forcing himself up with a grunt.

After much struggle and effort, he got himself off of the bed, clinging to the bed railing with a shaky paw.

"I-It'll take some time to adapt...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

The boar-lion raises her eyebrows, confused.

Evis : It's... really late now, y'know. Almost midnight. What are you doing- where are you going, even ?

She doesn't want to pull him back to bed, but she still stays close to him just in case. Her mechanical hand is holding the tray of empty plates, while her normal hand holding on Rai's paw.

Evis : Just, be careful, don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai struggled for a few, fighting his wobbly legs to keep himself upright.

"Just......just making sure I speed up recovery....I've been in bed for far too long....and don't worry Ms. Evis....I'll be alright....I'm getting my body used to the element of being able to move and react.....but I can't do that just lying there...."

The ferret stumbled, then regained his footing, panting hard as he clutched onto the bed railing, looking up at the tiger boar.

"Don't worry......I'll be fine....you can head where you need to go..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

Evis : Sure, kid.

Despite the ferret's response, the boar-lion still holds on his paw to make sure he won't fall. While her other hand is balancing the food tray.

Evis : Tell you what, why don't we go to the laboratory, and wait for your father there ? He might be back before we even get there anyway.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai gave a small groan, shuddering a little as he knelt down, shaking just a little. Seemed even after all that time in bed, he still lacked the proper energy to keep himself upright.

"G-geez.....this is harder than I thought......a-and sure....just give me a minute.....I gotta make sure I can walk on my own...meet me there....alright?...," the ferret said, his breathing shaky.

Struggling still, he fell to his knees, trying to force his body to react to his whim, his legs quivering.

"Why is it so hard......for you to listen to me?!?," Rai yelled, angry at his own body for now obeying his command.

"Up! Get up! On your feet! Darn it!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

The lion-boar looks a bit worried at the ferret struggling to even get up.
She looks to the door, then back at him again... then she just pulls him up and gets his arms across her back, to her shoulders.

Evis : Hang on tight.

Still with only one hand keeping the ferret, while the other holding the food tray, she slowly but surely takes him out of the clinic.
Though the two stop when they see that it's still raining outside. She immediately gets him back in the clinic and sits him on a chair nearby.

Evis : Medic, on the double at clinic, now.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai gave an agitated growl as he struggled to rise, gasping as the tiger boar helped him up, sighing a little.

"Thanks...," the ferret said quietly, still a bit disappointed that he couldn't get up on his own.

He clung close to Evis as they made their way out of the clinic, then went back inside, grunting as he sat back in the chair, taking in heaving breaths.

"I.....I'll be back on my feet......just......just give me a moment..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

Though, the medic that enters the clinic a while later... are Mina and Jin himself.
He doesn't look any different, aside from the yellow colors.

Mina : What's wrong- Rai ? Why are you on a chair here ?

Jin : Son ? You alright ?

The boar gets on one knee and takes a look at the ferret.
Eviscerena tells the two of what happened.

Jin : ... Rai told me, the owl felt pain all over his body, then turned into... yeah, an owl. I have a feeling that "pain" is happening to Rai at the moment. Some sort of lingering side effect or so.

Evis : Is there a way to help him ?

Jin : ... Fire with fire.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

The ferret was surprised to find that the medic that entered were the two of them. Slight shock, yet relief, since he had hoped that Jin was alright.

And it was always a great ideal when he saw Mina's familiar face.

"I'm alright.....just trying to get moving is all....I can't stay bedridden forever.....so......I have to move around, despite the pain...," Rai said though clenched teeth, trying to bypass the agony that he had been currently feeling.

He looked up at Jin, glad to see his dad was pretty much the same. The one thing he'd never live with is if that place changed him.


"I'm alright.....I'm alright......I'm gonna try to move now....," the ferret muttered, yelping as he forced himself up, shaking madly.

"Come on....come on!..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

The boar-scorpion looks at the other two, then places his hand on the right side of the ferret's chest.

Jin : Mina, on his heart.

The mouse-bat follows the instruction, placing her hand on the left side of Rai's chest, where his heart would be.
Both start to charge up their power.
There is a surge of fire aura, electricity force, and plant life energy (in the respective colors of orange, golden-yellow and fresh green) coming from Jin's hand across Rai's body. For Mina, her blood magic is dark red and her bone magic is pale white, but this time seemingly moving into Rai's body instead.
The warm fire gives the ferret a better pain tolerance.
The electricity slowly but gradually charges up his muscles with adrenaline.
The planet life energy speeds up his recovery from the pain.
The blood magic eases up his sore muscles, like that of a refreshing hot spring.
The bone magic soothes his aching bones.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai growled to himself, wondering why it was such a challenge to get himself back on his feet.

He was about to force himself to stand when he felt Jin's hand on his chest, giving a startled jump as he looked up at his father.

"Dad?...what are you...," Rai stopped, watching as Mina set her paw on the left side of his chest, blinking a little. 

The ferret stood there in confusion, but allowed them to work whatever they were planning, slightly nervous, but trusting nonetheless.

Quietly, he watched the effects take place, panicking just a little when he felt the fire aura and electric force, and virtually everything else surround his body. He curiously gazed at the assortment of colors that enveloped him, titling his head slowly.

Almost as if it were active on command, he felt the better pain tolerance slowly kick in, along with his muscles slowly beginning to feel more responsive and ready. The pain recovery feeling also brought him great ease, and the relief of his sore muscles almost felt like a warm bath.

Quietly, he gave a purr, sitting still as a wave of relief and recovery washed over him, swishing his tail slowly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

The double-heal technique lasts roughly 5 minutes straight, because they don't want to rush it and risk giving the ferret a magic equivalent of overdose. Thus, the effects take place slowly but gradually, rather than literally a rush right into someone's veins through and through.
When it's done, Jin and Mina slowly get their hands off Rai's chest, but still just an inch away from him, in case.

Jin : How's it feel now son ? Better ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai kept completely still as they worked their magic, not really daring to move since he didn't want to risk disrupting their help. It was far too welcome for him to screw it up so soon.

Once they removed their hands, the ferret felt himself over, curious, yet interested from how much better he felt. He didn't have to force himself on his feet just to stand, and walking seemed more of a realistic goal to him.

"I feel......much better! It's quite nice....I feel so much better now....thank you both..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

Jin does that kind of "devil may cry" backward hair sweep, as proudly as he is at how successful the attempt has turned out to be. Mina lets out a sigh of relief, glad that she could pull it off.

Evis : Amazing... the entire day he could barely get off the bed... Mina treated his injuries the whole day and he was still couldn't move... now just 5 minutes in and he looks all good. How did you do it ?

The boar-lion is, without a doubt, amazed at the result.

Mina : My guess is, his body was just too weak to recover. If that's the case, then the medicine or magic can become ineffective nonetheless. So, while I did the same as I did earlier today for him, it's probably thanks to Mr. Jin's magic on that part of strengthening Rai's body first. I can't really say for sure though... I've never seen anyone using elemental magic to heal like he does.

Jin : Aye. I focus my magic on enhancing physical feats instead. To be exact... Fire for pain tolerance, max health, health regeneration, damage resistane, and everything defensive-based. Electricity, for doing damage, landing critical hits, how fast you can go and how hard you can break through defense, and the likes. Nature magic is a mix of all of them, effects not as strong but duration longer.

Evis : ... Wow. That's a new one. I'm impressed.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai sat there, keeping an ear out for what the boar had to say, nodding slowly.

"Interesting.....you really stepped up the power and detail features....it's pretty amazing dad....you never cease to amaze....and it's why I honor you as a father...," the ferret said happily, standing up and moving around.

He was still shocked at how he was able to move around so fluidly, and it was great to finally be able to move around with no restrictions.

"Thank you both....it's thanks to you that I'm able to move about.....now c'mere...," Rai said happily, hugging them both as he wagged his tail quickly.

"I love you all!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

They all go for a group hug, but the boar-scorpion lets out a yawn and rubs his eyes as he lets go.

Jin : I love you too _sun_... by the way, we did _found_ the _howl_ and got him back. Me and Mina also healed him too, he's able to move now and not with the _paint_ anymore... but, if you'll excuse me, guys, I think I need to hit the _hey_...

Judging from what he says, it's rather clear he's been trying pretty hard to stay awake... and now that Rai is all patched up, he has nothing to worry about anymore.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

The ferret blinked, smiling a little in both confusion and slight humor at what the boar was saying.

It was pretty clear that Jin was so tired that coherent sentences were indeed impossible, but that's what Rai enjoyed. Seeing him go to such lengths just to make sure people are alright it what he respects most about his dad.

"Hah, alright dad. One last thing before you go to sleep.....where is he?...I would like to see him...thank him for helping me stay alive while I was in that dark place....," the ferret said quietly, really wanting to give the owl captain his thanks.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

Jin : He's in the barracks...

He points at... the wall of the clinic, even though he means to point outside. Then he stretches a bit with another yawn.

Jin : A'ight folks, see y'all in a few...

The two boars take their leave and get to their room for some rest. Jin is so sleepy that he doesn't even lift his tail off the ground, it just drags along as he walks.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai nodded, smiling as he waved to his father, swishing his tail slowly.

"Alright! Go on and get some sleep dad, because you definitely earned it! Sleep well!," the ferret said cheerily, looking over at the barracks where his friend was mentioned to be.

After watching Jin and Evis leave, he decided to make his way there, happy that the boar had fulfilled his promise to ensure his friend's safety.

It was times like these where he was especially glad to hear that Jin was on their side. That, and the ever so revolving fact that he knows what to do, even under constant pressure.

Truly the makings of a great leader.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

( @Ollie the Otter I'm kinda stuck on this part so, why don't you play out how you meet the owl. I'll continue from there.)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @Ollie the Otter I'm kinda stuck on this part so, why don't you play out how you meet the owl. I'll continue from there.)


(Understood dad! I can do that!)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Once things had settled, the ferret made his way over to the barracks, where the last known coordinates of his friend had been.

As Rai stepped inside, he looked over at the six foot captain, who laid down on a bed, sighing softly. Rai slowly sat down next to him, patting his leg gently.

"Can you.....remind me what your name was?...," Rai asked, and the owl faced him, smiling softly.

"Captain Amzu...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

When Rai gets there, the "barracks" is actually just a single bunker (Jin must have been too sleepy to say it correctly).
Some of the guards there are in their sleep, while some others (mainly of nocturnal species) are simply hanging around. Among them is the owl captain, and three female scorpion hunters. They're all armed with a sword and a dagger, and wear the same set of armor.
Camila has grey eyes, pitch-black shell plates, and wields a falcata and a curved dagger.
Onyx has dark-cyan eyes, dark-brown shell plates, and wields a short sword and dagger, both straight-bladed.
Nicole has pitch-black eyes, dark-red shell plates, and wields a rapier and a sai.













Camila is the one to approach Rai, but keeps the distance. Her voice a bit hard to hear.

Camila : You know him ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

(The team is now updated, with three scorpion hunters and three boar warriors)


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/meet-the-c-o-n-t-r-a.1673106/


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (The team is now updated, with three scorpion hunters and three boar warriors)
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/meet-the-c-o-n-t-r-a.1673106/


(Nice!)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

Rai smiled, petting his friend's smooth feathers gently, swishing his tail a little.

"I won't forget what you have done for me my friend.....thank you again for keeping me alive in that dark place....," the ferret said reassuringly, listening to the soft, comforting hoots emitting from the owl.

Rai looked over to see the guards approach, nodding slowly.

"Indeed I do. This very man saved my life in that cursed place....so I owe him more than my thanks...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

The scorpion hunter looks over to the owl, in a... somewhat alien-like manner (or, perhaps just shy/awkward).
Though it's perhaps more so due to her insectoid appearance and culture, which influences her behaviors and manners (and her nearly monotone voice too).
Nevertheless, she tries her best not to make the two uncomfortable.

Camila : Even when... turned into a different species like this, you managed to adapt, stand your ground, survive, and even protect others. A testament of your feats.

She takes a better look at him from head to toe, but also steps back a bit so as not to creep him out.

Camila : How are you feeling now... Amzu, right ? Are you still in pain ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 5, 2021)

The two smile politely, feeling no awkward feelings  by the three at all.

During his times of service, Rai knew that they would meet folks of different looks, color, and shape, so it didn't affect him any meeting someone of this stature.

Amzu however, was intrigued. He had never met anything nearly insectoid in all of his life, so this was more so an experience for him.

Being polite, the owl responded, swishing his tail a little, some feathers slowly falling to the floor.

"I feel quite well. Ever since those two fellows came to my aid and eased my pain, I barely feel what troubled me then....I just wish I was conscious then to have thanked them...," Amzu said, brushing his hair out of his face. Life as an owl would definitely be a different change for him.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 5, 2021)

Camila : It's alright, I'm sure boss would be glad to see you all well.

She tilts her head a bit.

Camila : I'm curious, what were you before turning into an owl like this ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Amzu gave a caring, gentle smile, thinking it over as to what he was before he had become what he is now.

"Hmm....good question....that place does tend to sap one of their memories....allow me a periodic time to gather my thoughts....," the owl said quietly, pondering on what he was.

With a hoot, he sat up, his memory allowing him to remember that part of what he was before he turned.

"Ah yes! What I remember being was a white feline.....ah, the times of being nimble and agile. My majority of powers were based on Norse culture I believe....with a bow and arrow being my most proficient weapon. Skilled, lithe, and with as many lives as some planets have moons, I was a warrior that was relatively untouchable....led the 52nd Regiment of the Assault Brigade.....until the portal closed behind us. Many hours were spent, and as I looked for my men, I realized one by one, our numbers were shrinking. We had arrived in that area with over fifty men.......now I am all that remains....the rest have turned into some twisted abomination, or succumbed to the natural predators of that landscape.....my knowledge in survival and tactics kept me alive for the most part.....but it couldn't prevent the inexorable transmogrification of my body.....slowly, I recorder each day, showing more symptoms of an avian. My jaw would hurt during most mornings, yet ease at night. The next day, as I was writing about my change, my jaw experienced a mind breaking pain, and it rendered me unconscious.....'till I rose, and realized I was not the same man as before.....the Captain Amzu I knew was no longer the same lithe White Shadow of the battlefield.....hence, my current form. And that, is the entirety of what happened....," the owl explained, sighing softly.

He handed one of the guards his journal, one that contained very important facts and details of what happens to a person in that dark place from day one, to the day they are extracted.

"This should give more intel on what the effects on organic matter are there....hope this aids in any way...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

Camila listens to the answer but slightly frowns and tilts her head, confused a bit.

Camila : ... I don't want to be rude, but you almost already lost me from that "periodic time". And you just completely lost me on that "inexorable transmor-something" later.

She shakes her head and flips through the journal pages really quickly. She looks like she's just looking to see how many pages there are in the journal for now, but also like she's looking in a dictionary to help her deal with that kind of vocabulary. Her voice makes it clear what she thinks of it.

Camila : Us here, it's fine, but just a heads-up... boss doesn't mean any ill intent, but he is pretty impatient when it comes to talking like this. Among everyone here in this town, he's the only one whose native language isn't english. He often tells us, he feels like he has to twist his brain in multiple directions just to communicate.

She closes the journal and rests one of her hand on her waist.

Camila : About weeks ago, we were preparing for battle. Us here, boss, and someone else... I think a fox neko, about 16 or something. Boss had known the neko for a while. Anyway, things were going alright, until the neko started talking with that kind of vocabulary... and boss just flat out, and I quote...

*"You're really fucking annoying with that kind of talk, you know ? Maybe you should just smack them in the bitch face with your goddamn dictionary, how's that ?"*

The scorpion huntress glances at both the ferret and the owl.

Camila : ... Just a heads up when talking to him. Don't try anything funny. You know what people say about "fear of what you cannot understand" ? He just straight up hates it and cusses at it.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Amzu nodded slowly at this, taking a solid mental note of what that exact quotation could mean for him in case he ever let it slip. He cast Rai a worried look, who gave a smile of confidence to aid the distraught owl.

"Ah......well, I'll keep that in mind. And I'm sorry if I confused you......put simply, I'm saying this keeps records of matter when shifted by the dark elements.....and that notebook keeps a record of what happens to people affected by it, all categorized by the dates and such, from start to finish......and don't worry, your foretelling word of warning will be duly noted.....I'll be sure not to speak like that around him....keep it....light....," the owl said, already realizing he said some confusing words.

"Indeed, that'll be a challenge....but I wish not to provoke him in any sense.....so I'll watch myself.....hopefully, my brain will comply....I mean, agree....," Amzu said, ruffling his feathers a little.

Rai gave an exasperated sigh, knowing the captain spoke like a thesaurus on legs. But this mention of a neko did strike familiar with him....yet no cigar.

The ferret gave a cheery thumbs up, swishing his tail slowly as he spoke.

"Don't worry! I'll make sure Amzu doesn't let it slip! I'd rather him not irritate dad...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

Camila : ... Let's keep it at that, because one time he did use an Oxford dictionary to literally smashed the skull of an undead skeleton to bits. Then he gave the enemy necromancer the same treatment, one broken nose and an entire jaw of broken teeth, with a dictionary to the face, for taunting him with that kind of talk.

The scorpion flips through the journal again, but it's more like some kind of habit now rather than actually reading what's inside.

Camila : ... There's quite a lot in here. Let's take a look at it tomorrow.

She gives the journal back to the owl.

Camila : Now then... in case you're not informed yet, this is the only safe place in the entire world now. I dunno where you're from when you entered that place, but I'm certain this town is all we have left now. Take your time to get along with the others, cuz we're deep in this hellhole together.

She introduces the other two scorpions.

Camila : This is Onyx, and this is Nicole. My name is Camila. We're part of the C.O.N.T.R.A. team that got you out of that place. The other three, and boss, are... sleeping right now though. But boss' name is Jin.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Amzu nodded a little, making sure to keep that part wary in his mind.

Rai watched as the owl slowly took the book back, his ears up and attentive as they spoke, heeding every word she said as if it were the key to his life.

"Understood.......I only wish I was able to save my men.....but......sacrifices are costly......and war never promises things....," the owl said mournfully, hanging his head low.

The ferret looked at the other scorpions, nodding and waving eagerly like a kid getting to know the new kids at school.

"Ah, well pleasure to meet you! Name's Rai Evergreen, pleasure to be by your side!," the ferret chirped cheerily, swishing his tail with a happy fanged smile.

First impressions were always the best, his parents used to say. Hopefully, this was the case.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

The huntress with a rapier and a sai offers a handshake with the ferret. Judging by her manner, she seems to be, or used to be, of a royal family.

Nicole : Call me Nicole.

Meanwhile, the other (with a straight-bladed sword and dagger) keeps one of her hands behind her back and slightly leans forward, as she brings her other hand out, like when inviting someone to join a dance with her at a home-coming party at school. Apparently it's her way to greet someone.

Onyx : Onyx, at your service.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Rai accepted the handshake, giving a pleasant and happy smile, while the owl gave a content grin.

"Pleasure to meet you all! Hints of some regality there! And it's great to have met you all!," Rai said, shaking her hand in the makeshift attempt to mimic the same regal manner.

Knowing it was probably trashy either way it went, he hoped the attempt would prove somewhat comforting, at least, for a bit.

The ferret gave considerate smiles as he watched the three, getting a feel and idea for how they might act and behave around others.

Truly, an interesting experience by the day indeed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

The scorpion huntress slightly nods.

Nicole : Yes, I am... or, was, of royal blood in the scorpion clan. But, it doesn't really matter anymore now. All's fair and equal in love and war, especially now, y'know. I'm now simply Nicole, codename is Neutralizer, not much else.

She moves her hand across her face in the same manner of someone brushing their hair to a side, though it might be that she's doing it with her horns.
If anything, she doesn't mind Rai's attempt at a royal-like handshake.

Onyx : And I'm the Observer. Camila here is the Confronter. So there's C, O and N already. We have T, R and A left, but that'd be for tomorrow, they're sleeping, heh.

Camila : As for boss, he calls himself the Guardian.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

The two nod, already interested as to how each of their titles actually contributes to the name of the organization. Rai thinks it's a clever way of wordplay, while Amzu sees that it could be an elaborate way or having the group's name relevant with the entire operation.

The ferret, of course, is always glad to see that she didn't mind his attempt at regality, however difficult it may be, since he was never anyone of high standards.

"Well, that's pretty interesting to know! And that's definitely dad for ya, with his guardian title! Nobody suits it better than him!," Rai squeaked, his tail swishing quickly.

The owl sat back, deep in thought. He wondered as to what made Jin even form such a group in the first place, or even find this many, hand-picked warriors to be part of it.

Alas, that was a question for another day, so it seemed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

The three scorpions smile a bit. They all take their seats back on the bed.

Onyx : I think that's about it for now, you should get some rest, it's really late now. I think...

She looks at the clock on the wall.

Onyx : 1.30 now. Yeah, best to get some shut-eyes now, folks. And, I know you're an owl, but you were originally a cat so I think your body will need some time to adapt to the changes. So... don't try to stay up tonight if you don't have to. Just get some rest, a'ight ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Rai nodded slowly, going back over to Amzu. He hugged the owl lightly, earning a soft hoot from him, as well as a return embrace from him.

"Thanks again for saving my life in there.....I would've died had it not been for you....," the ferret admitted, smiling up at Amzu.


The owl  swished his feathers slowly, nodding as he pet Rai's head slowly.

"Understood.....I'm just glad you made it out in one piece....," the owl said, nodding to the other three scorpions.


"Very well. I understand the change might be drastic, so I won't attempt staying up. I wish you a good night...," Amzu said to them, then let go of Rai.

The ferret bade his farewells, smiling as he left in good spirits.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

The next morning...
The rain has stopped, but the sky isn't much brighter. Still kind of the same gloomy, gray look like before.
If one were to head to the training area now, there is Jin... practicing frost magic ?
Though it seems to be more than just that.
In fact, his other elements always seem to consist of a physical and non-physical side. There is earth-fire and wind-lightning, now water-frost too.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Rai yawned, slowly getting up out of bed. He looked around, sighing a little, his ears perking as he caught hold of a familiar scent.

Getting up and making his way out of the quarters he was in, the ferret slowly made his way over to the training area, catching sight of Jin practicing  a new kind of magic.

Seems like everyday was a new thing, and for the better too.

"Wonder what that might be.....," Rai pondered silently, sitting down at the entrance, not wanting to disturb the boar as he practiced his other magic.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

Watching Jin practice a bit more, Rai would eventually see him... forming tombstones out of ice ?
From what Rai sees, Jin appears to be practicing some mix-ups, such as summoning ice tombstones and casting frost mists. Though it's clear that he's still learning, as clearly shown by his movements not as precise as when he uses other types.
But the area feels... lifeless.
Kind of like an actual cemetery.
Jin is still himself, that's for certain. He doesn't act strange at all.
But the magic he's practicing... definitely.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

The ferret blinked at what he was watching, knowing that his dad was perfectly normal.

However, whatever he was practicing, that magic unsettled him, making his fur stand on end.

Something just didn't click right with whatever that magic was, and his body was making that clear. Regardless, he was merely spectating, wondering what kind of curious magic that the boar had been trying out.

When Rai caught sight of the odd looking tombstones made of ice, it made him even more curious than before. What kind of magic was that? And why did the area around him feel so dead, bereft of life itself?

Curious and worried, the ferret watched on in silence, hoping this took no dark route.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

A bit more with the frost magic, then Jin is seen switching to fire and lightning as well. Though, now it looks like he's just experimenting attack combos, or at least trying out which one is better, so to speak, as he switches between the three elements back and forth with no clear pattern.
At the same time, the expression on his face and the movement of his hands show that he's probably taking note of what he's doing.
A while later, he pauses, as if to "sum up" what he's learned so far... then he gives it a try, with a basic combo : a blast of lightning (starlight, aurora waves and nebula clouds), then a surge of fire (sunlight, plasma, magma and lava), and finally a field of frost (moonlight).
He repeats the same "combo" a few more times ; then, with a satisfied smile on his face, he seems to have figured something out...


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

The ferret paid close attention, making sure he mentally bookmarked everything that he was witnessing right now. This was no issue, nor anyone feeling bad or anything dark happening.

This was the beginning of something wonderful, and that something was Jin's magic being honed to his liking. It made Rai happy when he saw his dad trying out new things that would better help with combat, or medical needs, or whichever would aid more.

He kept a close eye when he saw the smile of satisfaction on the boar's face, knowing he had tried a combination of attacks that accurately depicted all of his hard work, all summed up in one go. 

This was the true pinnacle of success, and the finalization of one's true potential. Or at least, the start of it.

The ferret made a small, yet quiet squeak of joy, happy for his father. Seeing someone happy makes his day anytime.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

Jin is indeed pretty happy with what he got so far, then he hears the squeak from Rai. He gives a small wave at the ferret.

Jin : Hey there kiddo. Watchin' papi practicing magic there, hm ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Rai gasped and giggled, waving back as he came from the entrance, sitting next to Jin, smiling up at him happily.

"Hiya dad! And yeah, watching what you can do is pretty cool! You really are talented!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

The boar chuckles and gently pets on the ferret's ears.

Jin : Hehe, thanks son. I've been thinking of... applying "themes" to magic, so to speak. And I'm doing it with what I got here. I'm liking what I got so far.

He gently pets on the ferret's tail next.

Jin : So my combo of attack is, lightning - fire - frost. My idea is like this. Lightning, from heaven, from above, bringing down judgement. Then it's fire, the infernal hell, punishment. Finally, frost, the cold, lifeless death of the underworld, at the end of the road. Now, for lightning I have starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves, a'ight ? Fire, is sunlight, plasma, magma and lava. But for frost, it's only... moonlight. I tried to think of something else to add in as well, but then felt that... it's good the way it is.

He pauses a bit so Rai can catch up.

Jin : See, as long as there's life, or at least energy, there's heat of sort. Or perhaps not. But, it wouldn't be cold. As long as there is "something", there wouldn't be cold. Out there in the cosmos, it's cold by default right ? Heat, energy and the likes, come from stars and meteors and whatnot. Otherwise, if it's empty, it's cold. So, for frost magic here, there's only one component, moonlight. That makes sense to ya son ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

The ferret smiled from the pet to the ears, then gave a excited purr from the tail petting, letting out another eager and happy squeak.

"Oh, I see! Well, it's quite interesting how you've done it! Watching it alone was pretty cool!," the ferret said happily, smiling up at the boar as he spoke.

"Oh? Oh interesting!," Rai said eagerly, swishing his tail happily, keeping his ears up, making sure that he heard what was going on.

As he explained everything, Rai attempted to make sense of it all, and managed to do so at the end of the explanation. It seemed rather interesting how Jin had rolle all this up, with each element correlating to one another. It gave them life, relevance, and purpose, and made it even more distinguished with how it appeared to have come off.

"Wowow.......that's neat! Very elaborate!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

Jin : Hehe, thanks son. I don't wanna just pick something without any reason y'know. Even if it's nothing big, grand, elaborate or whatever. If I wanna practice nature magic just so I can do the "trees speaking vietnamese" joke, that's good enough for me.

He chuckles, then brushes his hair a bit, and gently places his hand over the ferret's shoulders.

Jin : ... You know, son. About what I said yesterday. Standing by and letting those humans fight each other ?... I have another plan, like this.

He pauses a bit.

Jin : So... the eldritch-cosmic monsters are infected by the Sigma virus, which become absolute horrors ripping the world apart. But, what if we go to find the ones not infected yet, and... "reason" with them, about joining force with us, in fighting off their own kind, as well as the Mavericks and Hunters ? Because... the Hunters clearly don't trust us, they see us as dangerous targets to take down anyway.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Rai smiled a little, knowing full well of that one joke that had seemed to had taken the internet by storm that one time.

"Ah yes, that tree joke....it spread quite quickly back then......oh, you have an idea?," the ferret asked eagerly, swishing his tail quickly at the mention of that previous plot that had sullied his mood before.

When he listened to the new plan that Jin had, it seemed quite reasonable, with certain elements being understandable, and the overall objective risky, yet worthwhile. If they turn them down, it would at least be with the good thought that they had attempted this, and not just stand idly by.

"That's great! It would really help too, since it would show we aren't just some monsters that can't be reasoned with. Violence would only cause more pain and bloodshed, and we've all seen quite enough of our fair share......if reasoning works, then that'll just be one less thing to worry about!," Rai commented cheerily, already wanting to set this in motion.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

The boar finds his son's reaction and response to be... unexpected.

Jin : Hey, uh, just to make sure you heard me right, son.

He repeats himself.

Jin : We are going to save the eldritch-cosmic monsters that are not infected by the Sigma virus, and force them to join us in actually saving the world. You got that now ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Rai nodded, blinking a little. He misheard that last bit, thinking it to be people, but this would still suffice either way. long as nobody was hurt in truth.

"Oooooh......I kinda feel dumb now, but okie! I'm eager to at least give it a shot! Eldritch beings on their own aren't exactly hostile.....right?...," the ferret asked with elements of uncertainty in his tone, still attempting a cheerful demeanor despite the earlier misconception.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

Jin : We can only hope.

The boar stands up and stretches a bit, with a yawn.

Jin : ... But, the thing is, we don't want people to know what we're gonna do. Everyone's had enough. First those monsters, then the Mavericks, then the Hunters. Third time's the charm y'know. So, the least we can do now is keep this whole operation a secret.

He looks back into the town, the direction of the bunker.

Jin : ... That's the reason I founded the C.O.N.T.R.A. in the first place.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

The ferret looked up at his dad, quite surprised to hear this. Truly, it was something that he didn't see coming, but was glad nonetheless that he had done this.

To learn why this was the origin of the very group dedicated to resolve the issues of the world, it set him on ease.

He was relieved knowing that his father knew what needed to be done, and that the commitment would be truly skillful.

"Ah, I understand dad.....well, I'm just glad I found you to help you through this....nobody deserves to be alone during these times.....everyone has to have a familiar face backing them....you know?..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

Jin : Yeah. Everyone deserves some "rest" now. Let's not get them worked up with the idea of someone literally taming these monsters. The only people to know about this now, would be you, me, my team... then there's Mina, Mrs. Eviscerena and Mr. Jason. I guess your owl friend can join too, since he does have experience dealing with similar monsters.

He starts heading back to the town center, not too far from the training area.

Jin : How is he doing ? And what's his name by the way ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Rai smiled, swishing his tail slowly as he listened to his dad, nodding in agreement.

"Indeed! And lemme see.....I think he said his name was Amzu. Yep, Amzu! He's the guy who kept me alive for the longest in there.....so I had to thank him for that. And boy, I was glad to see that he was alive and well! He still doesn't like being an owl much, but I'm trying to figure out how to reverse the effects....maybe I'll study it or something....and he said he's doing pretty well," the ferret said, unaware he ranted for a little.

"Though, even though I met him there, he seems.....familiar.....like someone I had met before....someone you met as well....and his rank surely reminds me of someone else..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

Jin : If it's possible to reverse the effects, that is.

He scratches his head, thinking about what to do right now. Then he starts tapping his fingers on his chin, impatiently.

Jin : ... Alright, one at a time. First, we get some reinforcement, with those eldritch monsters, the Void-Spawns and Star-Borns. Then we try to find a way to prevent Reploids and half-Reploids from being infected with the Sigma virus, or at least a way to cure the virus. After that, we'll make ourselves clear with the humans about restoring the world... and we'll make ourselves clear by force if we must. That weird place where you found Amzu, can be for later.

(DLC coming up lol)

Jin : For beginning, let's get to the sites that we originally "contained" those monsters. I'm sure they're more than eager to "talk" since we've been working our ass off to protect both sides from each other, heh. Oh and, get your owl friend with us too.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

The ferret nodded slowly, happy that progress was being made at such a rapid rate. Sure, it may not be going as quick as he'd like, but he can live with this for now. As long as the matters were tended to slowly and surely, it gave him hope.

"Understood dad! I'll be sure to get him for this! And as for everything else, I'll make sure to do mybest to help with this matter!," Rai said confidently, getting up as he smoothed out his fur.

"I'll go and head over to collect Amzu, then we'll go on ahead. One issue at a time, and slowly, we'll make this place safe....for everybody...," the ferret said, quickly heading off to go and find the owl.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2021)

A bit later, they have a brief meeting at the bunker. It's also when Amzu meets the rest of the team : three boar warriors, all armed with two-handed battle axes.

Camila : This is Trevor, codename Terminator. He's good with doing damage-over-time.






Camila : Next, is Ryan, codename Retaliator. He specializes in counter-attacking.





Camila : Next we have Atlas, the Annihilator, the strongest of the team in terms of pure physical damage.





Camila : And this is our boss and founder, Jin the Guardian. Best tank/healer you'll ever see, almost invincible with a shield.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

The ferret arrived with Amzu later on, swishing his tail eagerly as they met up with the rest of the folks.

Surely and truly, it was quite the spectacle, never having seen such a group of strong, powerful looking fighters. The owl looked about, looking at the many different faces he would have to learnt o get accustomed to.

Truly, this was a new thing for him, for he had never seen so many folks clad in such various armors before.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

The boar makes his first and personal greeting to the owl.

Jin : I have you to thank for keeping my son safe in that place, captain. Now then, can I have-... sorry, can you tell us what you're good at, in a fight ? I was told you're good with bows and arrows, but I'm afraid it won't be enough. Is-... are there any options for you ?

With this kind of stutter, it's rather clear that he's making an effort to try to speak english "normally", while he knows full well that sounding natural and fluent, for him, is out the window years ago already.
It's not easy when you have to switch your brain to a language not your native tongue, and keep it nearly 24/7 like this.
While the conversation is going... if one were to look at Camila now, she's keeping an odd eye contact with Amzu, but it appears to be the same as yesterday, when she told him about Jin's thoughts with "fancy vocabulary" kind of talk.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

The owl stood up, being rather tall in his height. Standing around 6'3", the avian thought for a while, stroking his feathers slowly.

"Well.....if bows and arrows aren't enough....I am able to use melee weapons.....I'm more adept in weapons like the Nodachi.... and if blades aren't an option, my time in that place made my talons retractable, so they can act as poison daggers at my command....along with....some other *abilities....*I can use those well...," Amzu explained, his feathers rustling a little as he spoke.

He made sure to keep a solid eye contact with Jin, leaving only Rai to spot the rather odd look that Camila gave. He was half not worried, since he was sure that she was probably watching to make sure that he didn't utter anything that would confuse his father.

"And you are welcome about Rai. I had....no clue that he was your son, I only saw him as another person I could at least save....even if he wasn't one of my own men, I'm glad I could make a father happy...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

Jin feels rather awkward and embarrassed, being so short (around 5'10"), almost shorter than everyone else around here. For this, he steps back a bit, when Amzu stands up.
He nods along the answer and takes note of what the owl can do.

Jin : Melee weapons works too, but I'd suggest long-range to keep your distance. Unless you have some magic or so that allows you to attack outside melee range, but still with... you know, melee weapons. Now what about these "abilities" that you can do ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Amzu cleared his throat for a bit, then made sure to think the better of it than using his elaborate ways to explain it. 

In brief, he kept it short and understandable, hopefully.

"Well, let's see.......during my time in there, I realized changing my form wasn't the only thing that the place had done to me......as I had battled one of the beasts in there, I had no weapon, so I merely held out my claw to brace for what was coming, and that's when I saw it. A black, shapeless matter, forming at my will, was able to wrap around it's neck and squeeze with a force that I've never seen before. From what I can tell, it works on small creatures, and large ones. This power makes my claws glow a faint red, and these....hmm....appendages can summon forth, being all black, yet surrounded by the same red glow. They have the ability to wrap around anything and crush it like a snake can do, and it can also make itself invisible, so only I could see it if I ever wished to do so. There's many other things I can do, but I haven't used them all. I can feel that said potential, and the other thing that can be done is a focused area of acidic rain. I can cast it upon anyone, and the range.....well, there is no limit as to where it can reach. It can strike even from the other side of the world, as long as I can see my target. Such things can work with cameras and such, and as long as I can see it, I can cast it. But this acid rain is different from most. Since it was in that place, this rain can have three different effects. one can be the standard burn and melt, the other can freeze, and the last one can manipulate that person to my will, meaning they could do whatever I wanted them to do for as long as I like. The only thing is I'd have to make sure the rain would be on them constantly. It can also be used to protect the user, and whatever allies I may have. Lastly, the one power I have the last knowledge about, is probably the most horrific. In a battle, if I can get a lock on  a group of enemies, or a single target, I can cast some of my original magic, mix it with the abilities and strange matter from that place, and....well, it's pretty grotesque for words, so I'll spare the details as to what it can do. Needless to say, it gets the job done," Amzu concluded, taking a breath.

"Will that do?," the avian asked, clearly still struggling with not trying to use professional language, the visible, yet well hidden twitching on his tail being a key sign.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

Quite a lot to take in at once. Jin just wishes Amzu would pause in between each power so he can catch up.

Jin : ... So, first is like dark matter. Then acid rain, three different effects and unlimited range... but how ?...

He thinks about it for a while, then snaps his fingers, apparently getting the answer he needs.

Jin : Wormhole. Has to be wormhole. Which can be done with dark matter as well, since dark matter and dark energy has something to do with gravity, and gravity is like the "basic" for black holes, white holes and wormholes. Manipulating someone is also possible... a bit far-fetched but still possible, I'm sure of that.

He rubs his chin.

Jin : And for the last one you have there... OK I don't know what the last one is about. Can you explain it again ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Amzu nodded slowly, confirming the boar's theory as to how the reach of his powers work, smiling a bit.

"I must say, it's been a while since anybody had actually figured out that master plan there! You are a sharp mind indeed!," the owl said, thinking about the last power.

"The last one, is by far the most dangerous. I only use it to end fights.....permanently. This is the SuddenClaw.....a move with two different types of finishing purposes. The first mode.....causes a person to explode by heating the body's internal liquids, causing them to bubble up like boiling water, until it reaches breaking point. The second is trapping a group of enemies in a large, transparent bubble. All things liquid are forcefully drained out of the body in under a minute, but the pain is....not something that'll be over with quickly. The red glow is for the explosion, and the purple glow is for the liquid draining. I've vowed never to use them, since they are....extremely violent moves...," the owl said calmly, trying not to think of the time where he had to use that move.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

Jin feels pretty good that he figures out the "mechanics" behind Amzu's power... but then it seems something else occurs to him.

Jin : ... That last one is indeed powerful, but I must ask you this.

The look on his face is rather serious now, and somewhat suspicious too, as he tilts his head.

Jin : What do you mean "master plan", when I got how your power works ?... Were you hiding it from me ? From us ?

His tail doesn't move much, if at all. It's almost in a still position now.
He almost feels like a different person.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Rai blinked a little, unsure as to where this sudden and swift change came from. It made a shudder run down his spine, never having seen his father like this.

Sure, there were times where Nemesis used to make him act this way, but....he could tell this wasn't his doing this time.

Even the owl looked pretty perplexed from the sudden change. He looked at Jin with a mild curiosity, feeling a slight amount of fear, something he hadn't felt in a minute.

"I-I assure you, I was not keeping it from you. I-I was just shocked that you figured it out...I p-promise...," Amzu stuttered, sweating a little. It had been a first, even for the likes f him, to feel fear from a non monster being.

This boar named Jin.....he's really something.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

The boar still seems rather skeptical and suspicious, shown from the look on his face, as well as how still his tail is.
He notices that he's kind of scaring them, too, so he eases up a bit.

Jin : Sorry if I scared you. It's just...

He takes a deep breath.

Jin : When it comes to powers like this, I'd like everyone to just be plain honest with me about how their powers work. Because I don't wanna wait until you use it and I get caught off-guard. I want to be prepared, in case there's something I really don't want to know but still have to deal with.

He then shakes his head and waves his hand, apologizing for his response earlier.

Jin : Sorry if I scared you, I didn't mean to.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

The owl nodded slightly, giving a comforting smile, easing himself up a little.

"That's quite alright. I just need to learn how to word what I say is all. The better I do that, the less unease I set people at....just have to work on that, is all...," Amzu said, looking at the boar.

His skepticism wasn't misplaced, for the owl did have a darker knowledge of the power, the ones he spoke not of. He swore to himself that he'd never tell another soul what his hidden ability was, and he made sure that promise was kept.

He wanted nobody to know of the dangerous element which he had now at his disposal, for he felt it risked the very essence of life, disturbed the ways of death. So, he simply did not tell anyone, and with someone of his measure, a stoic poker face was all he needed. 

Silently, he sat back down, debating whether he should tell them this or not. He knew no secrets should exist among allies, but he was worried. This power was not something he was proud of, and nothing to be a braggart about.

Quietly, he sat still, his feathers rustling and glowing ever so slightly.


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2021)

(Can I join?)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> (Can I join?)


(You can wait till the owner gets back, and you can ask him then. Due to timezones, he may not be active right now, but will be later.


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2021)

(He knows me)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> (He knows me)


(Oh? Ah, still, we'll wait till he gets back though. Good to hear he knows you though.)


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (Oh? Ah, still, we'll wait till he gets back though. Good to hear he knows you though.)


(Ok)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> (Ok)


(Alright good. Now we wait.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

And, it just so happens, as if Jin knows what the owl is thinking about...

Jin : Anyway... now that we know what you can do, I suppose it's only fair you know more about us, too. I'll go first.

He pauses a bit, thinking on how to organize his ideas better before he actually starts speaking.

Jin : ... OK so, I have... elemental magic. Lightning is a mix of starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves. Fire is sunlight and plasma of the sun surface, mixed with lava and magma from the earth core. Frost, is moonlight combined with stellar wind. Each of them have a physical counterpart too, lightining has wind, fire has earth, and frost has water. Next, I have... plant magic, which includes manipulating trees, producing poison/venom, and producing herbal remedies for healing.

He pauses again.

Jin : ... I still got more, heh. I have dark matter, which is like the eldritch/cosmic equivalent of blood magic. Then there's "star stone", which looks like stalagmite and stalactite, pretty much the eldritch/cosmic equivalent of bone magic... yes, bone magic exists, trust me. What else...

He taps his chin a bit.

Jin : Oh right, I have gravity magic too, which can work like telekinesis, or let me go for those black holes, white holes and wormholes. So yes, you can say I have a lot... but you know what my favorite is ? Turning enemies' very magic into weapons for me to use against them.

If Amzu looks at Jin's team members now, they'd probably just nod like, "yep, that's our boss".


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2021)

I ran in fighting five or six hunters. “I will feed your bones to your children” I yelled stabbing four of them before getting seriously wounded. “AHHHH!” I yelped falling over golden blood getting all over my green chest


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

The owl looks up at Jin, listening to his wide range of powers and abilities, taken aback by just how much he has to offer in a  fight.

Just from the way it sounded alone, he could hold himself true and fair in any battle, but sine he devoted his role to a tank/healer, it could prove quite effective. 

Amzu sat up, studying the group as the leader spoke. He saw the nods, which only further concluded his theory of why he was the one in charge. Still, his abilities seem quite powerful, even for someone like Jin.

It made the avian wonder as to how he obtained all of this raw elemental ability in the first place, but that would be for another day.
In the meantime, he watched Jin, listening to him close as he explained each power, and what they were capable of.

When he concluded, Amzu gave a nod, smiling faintly at what he heard.

"Well then, that seems quite interesting! You sure have a wide array of powers.....which begs a question...how did you obtain all that raw, elemental power? Surely all that was...learned?...," the owl asked, perplexed as to the nature of all of these abilities.

Rai sat there, making sure to take all this in. He blinked a little, shocked at how much actually changed over the course of time when he was gone. From all that time spent in that cursed realm, only to come out to hear that his father got even more powers, with their own little intricate ability?

It really made the ferret wonder as to what else he could learn too, and decide just how powerful could he become?


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2021)

I was lying on the ground bleeding golden blood the remaining hunters about to finish me off when I gasped and yelled for help.”NOOOOOO STOP YOU DON’T HAVE TO KILL ME I’M HARMLESS” Suddenly there was a cosmic pulse that blasted them backwards out of the town and cracked the ground “Did I do that?” I asked right before falling unconscious


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

The boar only smiles and looks away a bit, kind of like a kid getting compliments from his peers and parents for good grades at school. But when he's asked of that question, he has that serious look on his face again, same as when he asked Amzu about "hiding the truth".

Jin : ... If I said I learned those powers myself, I'd be a hypocrite. But, to show you that I'm not hiding anything from anyone, my answer is like this.

He closes his eyes and takes a deep breath.

Jin : All of those powers, everything I told you, come from an eldritch/cosmic entity itself. An Outer God. It goes by the name "Son of Sagittarius". And... I am a host.

And to make himself clear that he's being plain/blunt...

Jin : This entity is of the same "species" as the horrors in that place me and my team got you out of. Same "species" as the horrors that you'll run into in this world, too.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

The owl blinked, shocked at what he was hearing. Indeed, this was a step ina  direction which he had not expected at all.

To learn that the very leader of this force was actually possessed by a being of which eh may or may not have encountered in that realm.....really befuddled him. Amzu watched as he explained who this being was, looking at him in sheer shock.

Now the owl was compelled.

He knew that Jin's heart was good, but now that he knew that detail,  he felt a little at unease. He knew that this "Son" might be a good force, a different one other than the beings that he had seen, but it still begged a question.

Would this being turn on them? Would it only use Jin to fulfill it's own agenda, then rubuttle?

"I see......well, that alone is quite an interesting tale......pardon if I may feel a little....uneasy....knowing that we battle among one of the very being we sought to destroy......are.....hmm.....are you certain of him.....being with us?," the owl asked, perplexed and confused, while Rai watched the situation with great tension, unsure of how this would play out.

Only time would tell.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

The owl's uneasy feeling is understandable and to be expected.

Jin : It's fine, not everyone was OK with it when I showed the truth. But... I came clean to everyone here, and I'm coming clean to you now too. I'm not hiding anything, and I don't want to hide either. As for if this entity is with us or not... I'll give it the benefit of the doubt that it does stay true to its words, in that it wanted to help us fight back its own kind.

He shrugs with his arms open.

Jin : So, yeah, that's about me. Do you have any questions that need an answer for ?

There's no way, nor reason, that this Jin person just made up any of that. He must be telling the truth.
... Come to think of it, didn't he have a different voice when he was in that realm, searching for Amzu ?
The voice that Jin had during the operation in there was... otherworldly. Monotone at best, and... alien at worst.
Not to mention, there was quite a strong amount of dark matter/energy around him, too.
Was it this "Son of Sagittarius" ?
... Should Amzu really tell them of this secret he's been trying to keep ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

The owl nodded slowly, knowing full well that if Jin willingly told everything about himself, then he must be willing to do the same.

Besides, those voices he heard when the leader had been searching for him in that other realm weren't his own, and he could tell by the bass and depth of his tone.

It was clear as day, and there was no reason for Jin to lie. And since he answered all honestly, he felt he should do the same.

Amzu let out a sigh, nodding slowly as he faced Jin, prepared to say his thing.

"Well, I have no questions....and you were truthful, so I feel it's only right for me to do the same....so about this......other....I wasn't sure if I should tell you or not, but there is one last ability that is neither offense or defense.....it's called _Reincarnation. _This is a forbidden move of my people......heightened in power by the odd ability of that dark place. This is normally used to heal people, but due to my exposure in that dark realm, it took my power that I had before and replaced it with the ability to bring back the dead.....or unleash them upon anyone of choice. The only fatal drawback is this consumes life energy of the host.....which is why I wondered if this should be shared or not....and the ability works on anything dead, or undead, and can thus bring it back to natural living standards. It will feed off of excess magic at first, then at the life force....so if I keep a strong magic surplus, that would be the only way I could use that move..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

Jin is taken aback at Amzu's reveal of another power at his disposal... and a pretty serious one at that too.
The boar frowns, concerned and worried.

Jin : ... Consumes life energy of the host ? What do you mean ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Amzu sighed, looking at Jin with a mournful gaze.

"What I mean is that when I use it, it takes years off of my own life.....I can only use it a total of three times, without magic. After the third one.....I'm sure you can guess what happens to me then...," the owl said, sighing a little.

Indeed, this was the most dangerous, yet costly power in the avian's arsenal, for a good reason.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 7, 2021)

The atmosphere becomes rather somber and heavy in the heart, at the owl's response.
All six members of Jin's team agree that it's a pretty big red flag that needs to be avoided like a plague.

Jin : ... So then, that's about your powers. Mostly sdark matter/energy, including something about blowing up the target's bodily fluid.

He rubs his chin a bit... his concerned look slowly changes to a playful grin.

Jin : ... And you were a white cat before being turned into an owl.

He chuckles a bit.

Jin : Any chance you're related with a certain "emperor of the universe" who did that Krillin-killing move ?

Everyone : 



Camila : Oh-
Onyx : My-
Nicole : God-
Trevor : Why-
Ryan : Boss-
Atlas : WHY !?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Amzu nodded slowly, thinking about that move and it's true dangers. He was just glad that the majority of the team could agree with him on that aspect of it being a rather dangerous move.

"Yeah, it's quite dangerous.....and...," the owl stopped, blinking at the oh-so-subtle reference of the time Frieza blew up Krillin.

Rai sat there, dumbfounded, shaking his head slowly. How in the world has his father managed to turn somber into playful, he'll never know.

Judging from the reactions of everyone at the table, it seemed that they voiced Amzu's same reaction for sure.

The owl shook his head, barely able to hold back the laughter at everyone's outrage.

Rai just sat there and smiled, snickering quietly at that joke.

"My goodness, the humorous one you are!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Amzu nodded slowly, thinking about that move and it's true dangers. He was just glad that the majority of the team could agree with him on that aspect of it being a rather dangerous move.
> 
> "Yeah, it's quite dangerous.....and...," the owl stopped, blinking at the oh-so-subtle reference of the time Frieza blew up Krillin.
> 
> ...


Jin chuckles more at everyone's reaction towards his terrible joke.

Jin : Hehe, yeah I like making people laugh, especially if it's the "thanks I hate it" type. Now then, that's about me... I swear, I feel like I'm forgetting something, but that's the problem when you have too much power you know. Hard to even keep track of yourself... eh, whatever, I'll probably get it sooner or later. Now then, about my team...

He goes on with more details of the members.

Jin : Camila is the Confronter, she is well-known for her speed, mobility and agility. She can chase down the targets almost effortlessly, or slip in and out of a fight before anyone even notices her. She can literally run up walls thanks to her speed, too. In terms of attacks, it's her flurry of unpredictable slashes and stabs that earns her reputation.

Jin : Onyx is the Observer, with a sharp eye for weak spots. She takes her time to study the enemies before making a strike, but when she does, she almost never misses. Her horns act like antenna to communicate with us, by using infrasound and ultrasound in a frequency that only she and the other two scorpions can hear. For me and the boar warriors, we have our earpiece.

Jin : Nicole is the Neutralizer, capable of shutting down enemies with painful, and I mean REALLY painful, critical damage. She may not hit the hardest, but she stings the worst. And even if she's forced in melee range, when the enemy gets past her rapier, she still has her sai to ruin their day with *28 STAB WOUNDS*.

The scorpion huntress Nicole looks like she just wants to flop a pillow on her face and groans "WHY DAD", and her sisters-in-arms definitely feel that.
The boar warriors now look like they're hoping their boss would skip them.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

The owl nodded slowly, taking in all of the information about everyone that he had met so far. Seems like he had quite a solid group going on here, and an event stronger foundation with the rest of them as well.

The ferret seemed entertained by all of this, glad to see that they were enjoying themselves and being merry. It was the cringe reaction from the others that really gave a good case of the giggles for sure, and it was always humorous to see them cringe quite often.


Amzu smiled a little at the Detroit: Become Human reference, smirking as he sat back down, relaxed and quite entertained by all of this. It was important to know your allies before actually getting in fights, as connection was key.

"Ah, what a solid foundation you have here. Quite the well organized group of well trained fighters, from what I'm seeing so far," the avian said happily, swishing his feathered tail around.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

Jin : Yeah, they're the best of the best in my book.

He clears his throat.

Jin : Right then, that's about it with my team. Camila already told you of the others, Trevor, Ryan and Atlas here. So now, let's get to the point.

He explains the situation to the owl.

There was a new threat called "Mavericks", a force of malfunctioning reploids infected with a computer virus of alien origin, known as "Sigma Virus". Due to being mostly machines, and little to no organic at all, they were more resistant to the eldritch cosmic corruption, and thus managed to clear out most of the monsters. However, some of the monsters escaped and hid away, now lying in waiting, and evolving over time. Then, to add more to the chaos, later came a force that called themselves "Maverick Hunters", another force of reploids that focus on exterminating the malfunctioning ones.
The world becomes a war zone between the Mavericks, the Hunters, the eldritch horrors, and the animal survivors. The Mavericks  wanna see the world burn, the Hunters burn the world to stake out the Mavericks at all cost. The animals try to protect their homelands, but are framed to be allies with the Mavericks ; since they were hit by the eldritch first, they are also marked for death as well, to make sure that the infection/corruption wouldn't spread. Meanwhile the eldritch horrors are evolving and merging with the Sigma Virus, in order to claim the Mavericks as minions and thralls, to create some kind of hive-mind nexus.
Some of the animals were almost done for from the Hunters, but we managed to steal their technology to rebuild themselves into Reploids, to have a better chance at defending themselves.
Now, the animals are taking matters into their own hands, with Jin leading the plan : seek out the eldritch-cosmic monsters that aren't infected by the Sigma virus yet, and add them to the army and bolster the manpower. Then it'd be a long, tiring war against the infected, and the hunters if there's no other way. For starting, they'd now head to the original sites where the animal survivors initially "contained" the monsters to prevent the spread of infection.
One thing of note is that this operation must be kept a secret, so as not to cause panic among the town.

Jin : That's about it. Anyone got any questions ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

The owl and the ferret paid close attention to what Jin was saying, and they both were silent as he spoke.

The words that he uttered were the very update that they both had been waiting or, especially the peril and main issue part. 

The person who needed that update the most was Amzu, who had been out of commission for quite the long time. As he spoke, the owl nodded slowly, taking all that information in.

Once the boar had concluded, Amzu sat up, his feathers raised and a fearful look on his face.

"Dear me, I forgot sir! I forgot to warn you about him!," the owl shrieked, a petrified look on his face.

Whatever seemed to jog his memory spooked him senseless, and Rai could tell it was genuine fear.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

The team is startled at Amzu suddenly remembering someone. Jin tilts his head to a side.

Jin : Who are you talking about ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

The owl sat back down, uncomfortable. His whole frame shivered with a sense of familiar dread, clinging to the seat.

"T-There was a person out there......someone in your world, not the realm.....a rogue animal.....he lost his way, or willingly became what he is now, I can't tell! But he just goes around, he kills anything that crosses his path, and he is the very person I encountered before I went to that dark place.....he was a monster, a freak of nature, the incarnation of evil.....he was a renegade, turning on anyone he became partners with. I watched him slay both animals and people alike. He has absolutely no sympathy or mercy, and kills without a second thought. It actually appears fun to him.....I...I don't wanna go back out there, knowing he's alive.....you have to kill him....he's not normal....he may not be a demon, or a cursed soul or anything, but whatever issues he has, he takes out on others. Please, be very careful....we only know him as "_Totsuzenshi", _or "sudden death," as referred to in Japanese. Be very, VERY cautious. He's not someone to take lightly...," the owl warned, shaking and rocking back and forth in his seat.

Clearly, he was unnerved by the remembrance of this being, and clearly refused to even remotely consider fighting anymore.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

For the distress that Amzu is clearly having right now, just at the thought of this sleep-paralysis demon of his... Jin doesn't seem too much fazed.
He wants to make another joke to ease up the tension, but he doesn't want to jinx it.
Underestimating enemies could be the first and last mistake one could make. It never changes.
He looks at everyone, then adjusts his glasses.

Jin : Onyx and Ryan, with me. Everyone else stay here and stand guard. If that son of a bitch comes around... make no mistake and hesitate not a single second.

He snarls.

Jin : If he dares get around here, then I don't care if he's dead or alive. Make sure he *STOPS MOVING*.

That would be the "code word" of sort that he issues in the team. They stand up straight with their right fist on the left side of their chest, as they move out and take their position on the watch towers around the town, with their guns armed, locked and loaded.

Jin : Rai and Amzu, stick together. I'll be back.

He really looks like Son of Sagittarius is emerging, though he still has his normal voice...
That is Jin, his serious side... zero chill and tolerance for any nonsense now.

As the three head out, they see someone standing at the wall, next to the door of the bunker.
A golden-fur... hell hound ?
His right eye is of normal canine amber-yellow, but his left eye is blood red with the pupil barely visible.
He has with him a bone great sword, and wears dark-colored armor. Though his armor looks different, the colors are similar to the uniform of the boar warriors in the team.

Hados : Can I have a word please ?






Jin : Yes ?

Hados : I want to come with you. I have a personal business with this "sudden death" target you're coming after... and, I assure you, it's a very, very BAD business.

Jin : Care to elaborate ?

Hados : I'll explain along the way.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

The owl nods slowly, sticking close to Rai, knowing that all the bravery had been sapped clean of him the moment he remembered this all too familiar ghost of the past.

"B-be careful...," Amzu called out in a meek tone, while the ferret hugged his petrified friend close.

"Be careful dad! Be very careful!," Rai called out, waving goodbye and good luck.

As the boar and his team met with the Hellhound, and they set off, a distant explosion would tell them that the threat that the avian had spoke of was indeed close.


And close he was.

Where the target was, this so called "Sudden Death" had just finished slaying his first batch of victims. An unforgiving look burned in his eyes as he set off, sighing softly. With him, he carried an ancient looking axe with symbols engraved on the blood soaked surface, and an odd blade with a white exterior, yet black lightning markings engraved on the blade stood out, resting on his side.

With his weapons, his choice of clothing consisted of no armor or clothing, being the risk taker he was. He wore a axe strap around him, and a bow and arrow rest on his back as well. He wore a red scarf, and had a dangerous glint in his eyes.

The being proceeded forward, smiling darkly as he stopped in the woods for a breather.

*"Once I arrive......I'll bring the message of death forth.....no mercy...."*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

Jin, Onyx, Ryan and Hados the hell-hound head out on a jeep, all armed with their melee and long-ranged weapons of choice.

Jin : So what's the deal between you and this target ?

Hados : Revenge.

The hound growls.

Hados : That son of a bitch, he hired me to go to a village and kill off the "goblins" attacking the people there. He said one of those "goblins" was a shaman with powerful illusion magic that could mess me up, so he gave me a potion, saying that it'd help me resist the illusions better, so I drank it, and went to the village to do what he asked. But it was all bullshit. The potion he gave me was actually poison that caused me to hallucinate the villagers as goblins themselves, and drove me in a berserk, uncontrollable frenzy. I was killed by the guards on the spot, reborn in hell for the crimes I did, as a hell hound like this. Though, my kills were not intentional, so I'm not bound to that place, I'm still free to walk the worlds.

His tail comes to a complete still.

Hados : I've not been able to find that fucker because of all these eldritch and robots getting in my way... but, now that things have quieted down somewhat... I'm making sure I rip him a new hole right on his BITCH face.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

The target that Hados sought vengeance for loomed closer, drawing right out of the forest from which he took a breather. He knew that forces were probably on their way, but he had expected an army, not merely a handful of people.

When he walked out into the open, he looked around, spotting the group, instantly recognizing the Hellhound.

"Ah, so Hell showed you mercy after all.....good......well, I hope you went and took out all those *goblins *that attacked that village. It was quite the riot watching you go on a frenzy, and even better to watch the encore of your death. You put on quite a show you know...," the target said, giving a soft smirk.

"Well, I suppose now you are either here to kill me, or seek revenge. I'll tell you now.....both are impossible, because I don't go down without a good, dirty battle. Tell me......do you want to die again? Because such things are possible...."

The being readied himself, the grip on his axe tightening in his left paw.

"Alright then. Show me what you got....because I expect you to be attacking with unbridled fury...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

The hell-hound readies his weapons, a shotgun and a bone great-sword, with the two edges of the blade having the aura of fire and frost.
Onyx and Ryan, with their respective weapons as well.
Jin uses gravity magic to remotely wield a tower shield, a pickaxe (?) and a hammer, though it looks as if he's using the Force (or at least telekinesis).
The scorpion hunter's horns have a very faint, almost unnoticeable, glow, as she uses infrasound and ultrasound to communicate with the team without the target hearing her.

Onyx : Everyone, keep him busy, I'll circle around him and see what weakness he has.

Following her coordinate, the three engage in battle at the target. She stays close, but not actually attacking him at all, more so to distract him while looking for his weak spots.

(turn-based again, kid ; however, this time the target takes a turn in between everyone else, so it'd be like Jin => [target] => Hados => [target] => Ryan => [target] => Nicole => target => Jin => ...)

Hados goes first, with a diagonal slash of his sword, a heavy swing that brings on the surging fury of the fire of infernal hell, and the unforgiving cold of the lifeless underworld.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

(Gotcha! I'll be ready for it!)

The being smiled softly, his scarf flapping in the wind. Two large, white rabbit ears were visible to the group, but he kept his mouth secure under the scarf, which seemed to cover everything from the nose down. The other thing that showed remotely were his white paws, which gripped to the dangerous, yet ancient looking axe, which began to glow a faint red.

"Alright! Come at me then!," the target yelled, glaring at Hados as he charged him with the diagonal slash of his blade. Quickly, he knew he lacked the strength to parry at his current form, so he quickly rolled out of the way, then countered with a controlled slash from the axe.

He gave a sharp wince from feeling the unforgiving, merciless cold and the raging, fury filled heat, knowing that if the blade itself had made impact, things would've gone south quickly.

"Come on! Is that your all?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The being smiled softly, his helmet having concealed his features, and under the armor, it was impossible to tell what exactly he looked like.


(I thought he doesn't wear anything ?)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (I thought he doesn't wear anything ?)


(Hm, half sleep entries really put a number on a person huh? Well, I'll revise it.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (Hm, half sleep entries really put a number on a person huh? Well, I'll revise it.)


(You never change your posts even when you say you would, even when I keep telling you to, so... whatever.)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (You never change your posts even when you say you would, even when I keep telling you to, so... whatever.)


(I just changed it.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (I just changed it.)


(That's a first...)



Ollie the Otter said:


> (Gotcha! I'll be ready for it!)
> 
> The being smiled softly, his scarf flapping in the wind. Two large, white rabbit ears were visible to the group, but he kept his mouth secure under the scarf, which seemed to cover everything from the nose down. The other thing that showed remotely were his white paws, which gripped to the dangerous, yet ancient looking axe, which began to glow a faint red.
> 
> ...


The hell hound deflects and knocks the axe out of the way almost effortlessly, thanks to his physique. He doesn't even bother with the enemy's taunt. He's too fed up with it now anyway, and gives the target a condescending glare.
Ryan comes in next, axe ready. He prepares for a swing with all his strength... but feints it, and immediately drops into a defensive stance.
Whatever the enemy does next, he's going to return it in full.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

(I hope that's a good kind of first!)


The rabbit regained his footing, just barely, after having the axe knocked out of the way effortlessly. He got back into a offensive stance, waiting to see who would come for him next. 

Quickly, his gaze shifted over at Ryan, merely having shrugged off the condescending glare from earlier. When he went to strike, he was clearly duped by the feint, having stumbled, leaving himself open for a clean shot.

"Darn! A feint! Should've seen that coming!," the rabbit laughed, seeing this all as some sort of game.

Truly a twisted mindset he has.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

Ryan keeps an eye out for the enemy's behavior, and sees that he falls for the feint... kind of.
The rabbit-like enemy still sees that it's a feint, which means the counter-attack wouldn't really catch him off-guard as intended, thus making it ineffective.
So, the one to do the attack isn't him...

Ryan : Back at you !

Rather than attacking the rabit, he gets down and, as soon as the rabbit gets in contact with him, immediately and literally throws him over to behind...
... Where Hados is already readied.

Hados : Eat this !

He puts all his strength into a swing that goes in a forward-overhead-behind arc, probably enough to immediately flip a motorbike to a side.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

The rabbit laughed loudly as he was tossed, looking around to see that Hados was already prepared with a full contact swing.

Knowing that if that collided with him, he would be literally two halves of himself, and he can't have that. 

Quickly, he braced for the attack, leaning his head forward to deal with the collision. His ears seemed to be the ones to take the brunt of the force, but then, one of his powers showed.

His ears quickly hardened, and a loud clang was heard as the blade clashed against his hardened ears. Even with such a block, it still caused his head to shake madly, making the rabbit growl in a sharp pain. 

Quickly, he rolled off to the side, shaking his head as he tried to quiet the ringing in his ears.


"Ooh, that one actually hurt! But now maybe I should step it up a little, because I'm sure this is no joke, but it actually looks like you are trying to kill me! So, I'll o you a favor and step up to the plate! As I, Eliru, take on the foes whom I wronged, both known and not!," Eliru said, jumping back.

Slowly, he raised the axe in the air, growling softly.

*"Allfathers, heed this call! Bring me the corrupted power to bring my foes to their knees! Orgí ton archaíon," *the rabbit said in his native tongue, as the axe began to glow rather bright.

Eliru cracked his neck, a soft, ancient red glow forming around him, purple and red marks appearing on his body.

"Come, let's go for round two! This time, the anger of the Ancients shall make you cry in sheer terror! Ooh, I can't wait!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

As it gets to Onyx, she keeps a defensive stance, readied to move at a moment notice.
She narrows her eyes, then closes in at the target.
However, rather than head-on, she quickly leaps on his back, wraps the scarf around his head to obstruct his vision.

Onyx : Parry this you fucking casual !

She goes for a stab with her dagger right at his skull, then leaps off him with a kick right to the back of his head... but still holding on the scarf with one hand while it's wrapped around his head and neck, to restrict his movement.

Onyx : Now boss ! Quick !


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

The rabbit tilted his head, smiling a little as he looked at the group.

"Awe, sure makes a guy feel special when they call an entire group to kill you! Sure am honored!," Eliru said happily, yelping as the scarf was pulled over his eyes, trying to feel around.

"Hey, messing with the lights aren't part of dying painfully!," the rabbit called out, yipping as he felt someone leap on his back, then wrap the scarf around his eyes, then a dagger stab right at his skull, pulling forward just a little to where it wasn't lethal, but still hurt like hell.

Blood trickled down from his head as he frantically looked around, trying, and failing, to get the scarf free from concealing his vision. He tried to tug, then tried to slash at it with the axe, grumbling in frustration as he began to panic, shaking all over.

"W-well, this isn't really f-fun...," Elire stuttered, still a tad bit dazed from the kick to the back of the head, stumbling around a little. Dazed and confused, he waited, wondering what would hit him this time.

"Well, since I can't see, maybe hearing will do. Alright, come on. I'm ready," the rabbit said casually, swishing his small tail, waiting for what the "boss" was going to do.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

And that's when Jin comes in. Full force.

Jin : *No survivors allowed !*

Using gravity magic to manipulate the weapons, he goes for a massive shield bash that really feels like the rabbit's neck is going to be dislocated, if the disorientation isn't enough.
Then, an overhead smash with the hammer... but he deliberately aims at the rabbit's ears.
The impact causes a loud "CONK !" that sounds like smashing down an anvi the size of a car, with a hammer the size of a motorbike.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

Elire seemed really excited to be the one getting pummeled, and offered no resistance to what came next.

"I may not see what happening, but I'm more than re-oof!," the rabbit coughed, feeling the hard collision of the shield against him. His neck didn't feel all too comfortable with that one, and before he had a chance to recover, he yelped and screamed as the smash of the hammer came down hard.

Having no time to harden the ears, a sickening crunch was heard as they folded under the sheer power of the force of the hammer, making him tremble and shudder. The impact traveled to his head as well, which could've possibly fractured the skull by chance.

Once the impact concluded, Eliru fell to the floor, coughing and groaning softly, twitching a little from such impact.

"O-ooh...o-ooww......t-that really....really hurt.....finally......I felt a good hit, after all this time....good....," the rabbit groaned, lying there on the floor, face down.

His ears definitely seemed crumpled from the impact and such could be told by how bent and crooked they looked. His head was definitely bleeding after that, and he showed no more acts of hostile aggression.

Though, he did flip over, taking the scarf off with a cough, some blood splattering on his chest.

"G-goodness.....that's the last time I wear that....," Eliru said with a weak laugh, wincing and immediately regretting it, holding onto his head with a silent whimper.

"S-so what now......you finish me......and that's all?.....well go ahead....you beat me fair and just....I got nothing else to do anyways....suppose I could dance with death....even for a little while...."


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2021)

I was slowly bleeding in the forest but still alive hoping someone would find me soon as I waited I  tried to just focus on breathing as I was just staring at the sky not seeing it. Groaning and slowly losing consciousness again hopefully someone would come save me soon.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Elire seemed really excited to be the one getting pummeled, and offered no resistance to what came next.
> 
> "I may not see what happening, but I'm more than re-oof!," the rabbit coughed, feeling the hard collision of the shield against him. His neck didn't feel all too comfortable with that one, and before he had a chance to recover, he yelped and screamed as the smash of the hammer came down hard.
> 
> ...


The hell hound cracks his knuckles, as he steps forward with the sword. He doesn't show any expression of satisfaction, joy, anger or anything. Just blank.
Without saying a word, he rams the sword right at the rabbit's chest.
An execution.
But he doesn't even have any respect for the rabbit either, he simply walks off while leaving the sword there, still through the rabbit's torso.



Universe said:


> I was slowly bleeding in the forest but still alive hoping someone would find me soon as I waited I  tried to just focus on breathing as I was just staring at the sky not seeing it. Groaning and slowly losing consciousness again hopefully someone would come save me soon.


He turns to look at the team, but when he does, he suddenly stops in his track, with his ears perked up.
Then he looks over the direction of the injured person, and sniffs the air.

Hados : ... Someone is injured, in that forest. I smell blood.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2021)

I hear someone in the distance my wings spread out at a bad angle “HELP” I managed to shout weakly not sure if he could hear me “Help” I coughed and gasped as I bled more golden blood


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

Universe said:


> I hear someone in the distance my wings spread out at a bad angle “HELP” I managed to shout weakly not sure if he could hear me “Help” I coughed and gasped as I bled more golden blood


The shout isn't very loud, but still enough to reach to them. The hell hound can tell that the person is in pain.

Hados : You go check on them. If this asshole still not dead, then I'm making sure he's not moving.

The three nod, then go into the forest.
There, they see a golden-green dragon, injured and bleeding.

Jin : Holy sh- hang on big guy, we got you.

The boar quickly places his hands over the dragon's chest and concentrates all his power of nature magic, into his hands, to close the injuries and stop the blood loss. Meanwhile, Ryan is holding the dragon's head up a bit so blood won't overflow all to his head. Onyx keeps an eye out in the surroundings.

Jin : You'll be OK, just hang on.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The shout isn't very loud, but still enough to reach to them. The hell hound can tell that the person is in pain.
> 
> Hados : You go check on them. If this asshole still not dead, then I'm making sure he's not moving.
> 
> ...


“Thank you” I groaned my chest wounds healing as I passed out from blood loss and from shock my wing bones set themselves and healed as well cosmic energy leaks from my body ancient and powerful


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

The dragon passing out kind of startles the three, and Jin tries to heal him up faster.

Jin : Stay with us, big guy ! Come on !

The blood loss has stopped, the injuries are no longer fatal or serious, and the pain a bit more tolerable now.
Meanwhile Onyx calls for reinforcement back to the town... specifically, where the rest of the team is.

Onyx : Survivor found. Dragon, male, age around 24. Currently healed and treated, but unconscious. Requesting ambulance at the following co-ordinates.

The large monitor on the wall shows the map of the area around the town, with a flickering red dot being where they are.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2021)

My chest raises and falls proof that I was still alive just unconscious breathing but unconscious.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

( @Ollie the Otter uh, Hados is still standing right there next to Eliru ; he woun't let the rabbit get away that easily)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @Ollie the Otter uh, Hados is still standing right there next to Eliru ; he woun't let the rabbit get away that easily)


(Well shoot, I clearly didn't read that all the way! I'll revise!)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound cracks his knuckles, as he steps forward with the sword. He doesn't show any expression of satisfaction, joy, anger or anything. Just blank.
> Without saying a word, he rams the sword right at the rabbit's chest.
> An execution.
> But he doesn't even have any respect for the rabbit either, he simply walks off while leaving the sword there, still through the rabbit's torso.
> ...


The rabbit sighed a little, keeping his eye contact on the group. He watched as the blade went and plunged ino his chest, groaning and holding onto the blade.

Of course, holding it didn't work, since it was already lodged deep into his chest, blood trickling down his sides and maw.

"Well......shoot......this isn't fun....," Eliru winced, coughing up a tad bit more blood. With shaky paws, he didn't care who watched, but slowly eased the blade out, gritting his teeth in pain.

Once the blade was out, he sat it next to him, taking in heaving breaths to try and regain his composure. After a while, the wound sizzled, and steam issues from his gaping wound, as the hole left by the blade slowly began to seal itself back up, until he was back to normal.

Still, since he was clearly exhausted, there was no more fight he had in him.

"O-ow......finally, I felt something.....and it actually hurt.....," the rabbit muttered, looking up at Hados. He knew he couldn't flee, but he didn't care.

He just laid there, sighing softly in defeat, even if it may be temporary.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The rabbit sighed a little, keeping his eye contact on the group. He watched as the blade went and plunged ino his chest, groaning and holding onto the blade.
> 
> Of course, holding it didn't work, since it was already lodged deep into his chest, blood trickling down his sides and maw.
> 
> "Well......shoot......this isn't fun....," Eliru winced, coughing up a tad bit more blood. With shaky paws, he didn't care who watched, but slowly eased the blade out, gritting his teeth in pain.


But Hados doesn't let him.
He grips on the blade and rams it right back at the rabbit's chest, even stomps on his stomach to make sure he stops moving.
Following that, is a surge of fire and frost from the blade rushing through the rabbit's body.
... But this time, it feels different.



Universe said:


> My chest raises and falls proof that I was still alive just unconscious breathing but unconscious.


While the three are still taking care of the dragon, they see what's going on over at Hados, and see that apparently the rabbit is still not done yet.

Jin : He's not dead !?

Hados : ... Not yet.

Ryan : What are you doing ?

Hados : Dragging him to hell with me.

The three are rather... shocked, at the answer. Hados, however, is unfazed.
The fire and frost surrounding the two get bigger and more intense. Really eating away at the rabbit's physical body. However, Hados seems perfectly fine.

Hados : I'll be back, promise... but he won't.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> But Hados doesn't let him.
> He grips on the blade and rams it right back at the rabbit's chest, even stomps on his stomach to make sure he stops moving.
> Following that, is a surge of fire and frost from the blade rushing through the rabbit's body.
> ... But this time, it feels different.
> ...


Eliru let out a soft yelp from this different feel, laughing at the answer of which he heard, wincing a little.

"H-hah! Hell? You really think I haven't escaped there before? That place is a playground that has a simple exit! It can't hold me, as it didn't all the years prior! You'd be wasting your time Hados! Know that!"

The rabbit muttered something under his breath, shaking his head slowly.


"Even if I cannot return, I know ways to still make your life a living hell! I cannot be held there, and I'll show you time and time again!," Eliru cried, shaking a bit.

In truth, he felt fear. Genuine, terrorizing fear that gripped at his heart. He hadn't been dragged down there before, and most certainly didn't want to try his luck.

"W-wait, can't there be some sort of a-alternative? S-something else?...," the rabbit muttered, getting a little desperate, shaking madly.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2021)

I leaked cosmic energy that Jin could feel but it was different from his it was ancient and unpredictable but at the same time calming and healing.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Eliru let out a soft yelp from this different feel, laughing at the answer of which he heard, wincing a little.
> 
> "H-hah! Hell? You really think I haven't escaped there before? That place is a playground that has a simple exit! It can't hold me, as it didn't all the years prior! You'd be wasting your time Hados! Know that!"
> 
> ...


Hados : Make my life a living hell ? I CAME FROM HELL !

The hell hound grips the sword tighter, as if he's really at it, surging the fire and frost through the rabbit. He snarls, then roars.

Hados : _I'M DRAGGING YOUR SOUL STRAIGHT TO HELL AND KILL YOU OFF FOR FUCKING GOOD ! YOU WON'T EVEN BE ABLE TO REINCARNATE, MARK MY FUCKING WORDS !_

Seems like there's no reasoning with the hell hound at this point.
The fire and frost get worse.
And before the three can say or do anything... the two are gone. In a massive blast of fire and frost, they vanish.
Where they were standing, now only burned/frozen marks on the ground. Not even the rabbit's body remains...
... Except for some ashes.

Jin : Holy shit !...

Onyx : ... Damn...



Universe said:


> I leaked cosmic energy that Jin could feel but it was different from his it was ancient and unpredictable but at the same time calming and healing.


A while later, the ambulance finally arrives. There is the rest of the team, who quickly come over to take the dragon in and take him back to the base.


...

And the hell hound definitely didn't lie...
When the rabbit "wakes up", he'd find himself in a different world altogether. A landscape perpetually burning and freezing.
Colors ranging from blood-red and orange to dark purple and blue.
The sky is pitch black. No stars, no moon, no clouds, no nothing.
He doesn't "feel" the pain on his chest anymore... but then he would notice that he doesn't feel his heart beat either. Nor does he need to breathe.
He's really... dead. Now he's in his spirit form. And he is in hell.
... And the vengeful hell hound, is facing him. He throws the sword on the ground, in front of the rabbit. Then he readies his other weapon and armor... all silver-white.





Hados : Go ahead. Make my day.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2021)

I passed from unconsciousness to a really deep sleep. “Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz” I snored looking peaceful.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Hados : Make my life a living hell ? I CAME FROM HELL !
> 
> The hell hound grips the sword tighter, as if he's really at it, surging the fire and frost through the rabbit. He snarls, then roars.
> 
> ...


The rabbit quickly got up, looking around in a panic. Quickly, he felt himself over, only to feel clearly nothing.

So this was it. The absolute point of no return.

The void. Hell itself. There was no better place to pay for his crimes than here.

Eliru looked over at the hellhound, knowing this was going to very well be his last resting place.

Or at least, the point where he would probably perish in some unfathomable death sequence.

Instead of putting up a fight, the rabbit walked, or.....floated over to Hados, then knelt down, sighing softly.

"Look, I've screwed up....and cost you a bunch....and seeing this, I can admit defeat when I see it.......there's no day to make, only a life to end. Just get on with it....it's what you wanted right?," Eliru asked, looking up at Hados.

He had no ill qualms, merely just accepted the fate that would come forth.

"Don't stall it any longer than you have to. Just get it over with. Already a handful dealing with all this....so..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The rabbit quickly got up, looking around in a panic. Quickly, he felt himself over, only to feel clearly nothing.
> 
> So this was it. The absolute point of no return.
> 
> ...


Hados looks at his target... and gets even more pissed. Enraged. He grabs the rabbit by the neck and snarls.

Hados : You pathetic PIECE OF SHIT ! ALL THE KILLING YOU'VE DONE, AND NOW JUST ME AND YOU, AND YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE THE BALLS TO HAVE AT IT !?

He grinds his teeth.

Hados : You... make me... sick.

Then he violently throws the rabbit down, then grabs the bone sword and rams it right through his "chest" again.

Hados : EAT IT.

The sword starts to melt and crumble away simultaneously, into burnt ashes and ice dusts. It engulfs the entirety of the rabbit in perpetual burning and freezing, too.
The hell hound stands there and watches, making sure that the rabbit is done for, for good this time.



Universe said:


> I passed from unconsciousness to a really deep sleep. “Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz” I snored looking peaceful.


As the dragon is taken in the ambulance and back to the base, Jin, Onyx and Ryan continue on with their original mission of seeking out the eldritch monsters.
While in the ambulance, the others of the team watch as the dragon now sleeping.

Trevor : I thought everyone's dead at this point... but there're still survivors, huh.

Nicole : ... What is that golden-yellow liquid on his body ? Is it blood ?

The boar takes a closer look.

Trevor : ... Looks like it. I wonder what's with him.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2021)

I suddenly awoke terrified panting “what happened?!” I didn’t remember anything after I passed out only to awaken with people I didn’t know. “W-who are you? Where am I?” I tried to sit up quickly


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 9, 2021)

Eliru winced as he was grabbed by the neck, then slammed down, coughing a little with a sigh.

Before he died, he decided he should be wholly honest with Hados, since it was his last moments anyways.

"Look, it's not that I had no more to offer, it's that I had realized what was done was wrong, and that I needed to pay for what I did! Besides, I wronged you, consumed by my own sense of bloodlust and carnage! What my actions did were unforgivable, and I understand every bit of wanting to kill me! That's why I didn't resist, because I realized that all the suffering that I put you through was wrong! It was foul, it was vile, and you deserved none of it! I have no words to express the sorrow that was felt......I can only say that I guess killer's remorse kicked in a lot sooner as death came into play.....and no, it didn't take death to make em question what I was doing...I was slowly starting to see it as I was fighting the rest of you......but....I can see now that karma is all caught up with me, so I think this is fair....feel free to hate, disrespect, or loathe me even beyond death, because I deserve it! It's fine! I'll take on the sins my brother did anyways! Least he gets to be safe!," Eliru said, looking away.

This was a major twist in the entire thing as a whole.


The rabbit that was being slain here wasn't indeed the actual target that Hados had been after, but more so, his own brother cared for him so much that he'd rather take the fall for him.

"It doesn't matter anyways.....least I die with a purpose....I saved my brother.....and that's all that matters...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Eliru winced as he was grabbed by the neck, then slammed down, coughing a little with a sigh.
> 
> Before he died, he decided he should be wholly honest with Hados, since it was his last moments anyways.
> 
> ...


The hell hound perks his ears up at the rabbit's last words about sins of a brother.
Half of him wonders if there's some truth to it... but the other half still doesn't buy it and thinks this is just a poor attempt to fool him again.
And he's not going to take that chance.
So he puts an end to the rabbit right here, until the rabbit is no more... along with that accursed bone sword and the set of dark-colored armor.
... Plus, if the rabbit does have this brother, he might come running at the news of the rabbit's terrible death for sure.
But the hell hound would need to confirm this with the owl.



Universe said:


> I suddenly awoke terrified panting “what happened?!” I didn’t remember anything after I passed out only to awaken with people I didn’t know. “W-who are you? Where am I?” I tried to sit up quickly


Trevor : You were injured and passed out while our boss was treating your wounds. We're taking you to town, in an ambulance, to look after you.

Nicole : How are you feeling, big guy ? Any pain, discomfort, anything ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound perks his ears up at the rabbit's last words about sins of a brother.
> Half of him wonders if there's some truth to it... but the other half still doesn't buy it and thinks this is just a poor attempt to fool him again.
> And he's not going to take that chance.
> So he puts an end to the rabbit right here, until the rabbit is no more... along with that accursed bone sword and the set of dark-colored armor.
> ...


Once the dust settles and the rabbit is gone, indeed, there's nothing yet concrete to actually solidify that this was truthful or not.

As the hellhound might think that Amzu may have answers, this could be a possibility or not, and as for the other....

This action alone might be sure to garner the attention of the so called "brother."

But for now, answers were sought, and truth or lie has yet to be revealed.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound perks his ears up at the rabbit's last words about sins of a brother.
> Half of him wonders if there's some truth to it... but the other half still doesn't buy it and thinks this is just a poor attempt to fool him again.
> And he's not going to take that chance.
> So he puts an end to the rabbit right here, until the rabbit is no more... along with that accursed bone sword and the set of dark-colored armor.
> ...


“My head really hurts” I said groaning at the rush from sitting up too fast “Ow ow OWOWOWOW oh that’s the last time I do that!” I notice the blood on my chest.”OH NO my magic blood oh jeez that’s not good!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Once the dust settles and the rabbit is gone, indeed, there's nothing yet concrete to actually solidify that this was truthful or not.
> 
> As the hellhound might think that Amzu may have answers, this could be a possibility or not, and as for the other....
> 
> ...


The hell hound returns to the living world and catches up with the other three, telling them what happened, as well as about the rabbit's last words.
For a while, they have mixed feelings about this... but then Jin simply shrugs it off.

Jin : Oh just don't pay any mind to it. If there is indeed a "brother" here, he's very likely to know of that one's death and seek you out. Then we'll see. Or you wanna seek him out now ?

The hell hound thinks for a while, then shakes his head.

Hados : I'm too tired for that horse shit. I'm going back to town to tell that owl guy what happened... and whatever answer I'll get, that's that.

Jin : Alright, get on the jeep, we're moving out now.

The three head out to the first site that contained the eldritch horror.



Universe said:


> “My head really hurts” I said groaning at the rush from sitting up too fast “Ow ow OWOWOWOW oh that’s the last time I do that!” I notice the blood on my chest.”OH NO my magic blood oh jeez that’s not good!”


Trevor : At least you were healed, big guy. But what's not good is moving so fast and so much while recovering.

The boar gently pushes the dragon back down on the bed, then puts the dragon's tail on his legs.

Trevor : There, just be still for a while, we're almost back to town.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound returns to the living world and catches up with the other three, telling them what happened, as well as about the rabbit's last words.
> For a while, they have mixed feelings about this... but then Jin simply shrugs it off.
> 
> Jin : Oh just don't pay any mind to it. If there is indeed a "brother" here, he's very likely to know of that one's death and seek you out. Then we'll see. Or you wanna seek him out now ?
> ...


Soon, when they would return to base, the owl would be sure to have answers for them, hopefully.

This had surely been one hell of an event, but it goes without reason that there could be a bigger part to it all, and maybe Eliru was possibly telling the truth.

Whatever the scenario may be, there was definitely more to be known about this.

Rai waited patiently back at the base, keeping the petrified owl close with him. He felt the life force of that one rabbit disappear, but Amzu assured him it wasn't the right one. He knew what it felt like when evil left the world, and he could tell that wasn't it.

"T-that wasn't the right one......n-no...," the avian whined, while the ferret pat his back, sighing a little.

"Don't worry, dad and the others should be back soon with more to report.....hopefully..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

The hell hound crosses his arms, impatient.

Hados : Who is the target then ? What can you tell me about him ?

Though, he's more so impatient for an answer... but not exactly impatient to get back into action again. He looks fed up.

Hados : I need every detail you can have, do you understand ? Otherwise we're wasting time doing jack shit around here... and, make it brief.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 10, 2021)

Amzu nodded slowly, seeing the urgency of the request for an answer, but not seeing the spark for battle once more.

Merely just a need for answers so it seems.

"Well.....alright. So....the target....I had absolutely no clue that that was his brother....I suppose that's another thing to add....but seeing as you are here, and he is not, that only means that you probably finished him, in a sense of more....gentle words. If he's dead, then the real one should come out of hiding then, since his brother cared for him so much that he'd rather take the fall for him, it should stir something up.


...and as for what I know of the target himself, it's exactly what I told you. But since his brother is dead, his morale is sure to be beat, which leaves him as a non-viable threat......lest he lashes out. So really, there's two ways this can go. One, he surrenders peacefully, merely wanting to atone for the death of his own and for his crimes, or two, he lashes out in a controlled, yet violent state of fury, which would end ina  forceful battle with a violent bloodshed period, which is what I want to avoid...," the owl sighed, looking off.

"But since this happened.....he shouldn't want to fight. Given the fact that they were relatives, he's more likely to be rendered docile by this....saddened with grief, plagued with loss. That'll be the anguish he inflicted on others, right back at him. Karma is a cruel mistress after all....he should reveal himself soon if we are patient, which means we won't have to do anything. They were normally bound by Blood Bond, a form of tracking that identifies where the other went. It also shows the last location of the other, so he'll know where to go. So if you see a grief-filled bunny looking like the world dumped him, you'll know who he is...," Amzu concluded, smiling a bit.

"Rather unfortunate that this happened though.....innocent blood being spilled was never my intention...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

The hell hound growls.

Hados : Don't expect mercy from me. That's all I'm saying. Even if it's a bunny that only stands up to my waist and is really in grief.

He turns back to the door, but stops there a bit.

Hados : ... But you may be right about one thing. We won't have to do anything about him. Maybe and hopefully he's fucking DEAD somewhere, killed by those Mavericks or the Hunters, or gods forbid, those eldritch freaks. Then he wouldn't be our problem. But, as for you.

He looks back at the owl.

Hados : ... Why don't you go out and scout the area or something ? Anything than just sitting here scared. Or at least get used to your new form as an owl. Learn to fly, use your talons, whatever you want. Just, not sitting here and being scared.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound returns to the living world and catches up with the other three, telling them what happened, as well as about the rabbit's last words.
> For a while, they have mixed feelings about this... but then Jin simply shrugs it off.
> 
> Jin : Oh just don't pay any mind to it. If there is indeed a "brother" here, he's very likely to know of that one's death and seek you out. Then we'll see. Or you wanna seek him out now ?
> ...


“My name is Universe” I said flicking my tail. “I am aware that moving too fast is a bad idea but I have no idea who you guys are.” I groaned my head killing me “I thank you for finding me” turns out I was dehydrated I had been in the forest for two days.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound growls.
> 
> Hados : Don't expect mercy from me. That's all I'm saying. Even if it's a bunny that only stands up to my waist and is really in grief.
> 
> ...


Amzu gave a slow nod, sighing a bit. Despair or not, he had always been taught to take prisoners, but it seemed like for this one person, Hados thought different.

And he really meant it too.

"Well......if you say so. Keeping prisoners doesn't really seem to sound as a bad idea...but do as you please I guess....," the owl said, listening to what the hellhound had to say further.

"Ah....right.....sorry about that. I'll go and do something about that.....my apologies.......also, there's a presence at the front of our base. Must be our distraught, miserable friend I spoke of. Off I go then," the avian said, getting up and walking off, wondering what he should do first.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> “My name is Universe” I said flicking my tail. “I am aware that moving too fast is a bad idea but I have no idea who you guys are.” I groaned my head killing me “I thank you for finding me” turns out I was dehydrated I had been in the forest for two days.


Trevor : We're members of the same team as the ones that found and healed you earlier. Unless you were unconscious. I'm Trevor, this is Atlas, Camila and Nicole.

Nicole : Universe, huh ?... Fancy name you got there.

The scorpion huntress gently holds on the dragon's paw.

Nicole : What happened to get you injured, at that forest ?



Ollie the Otter said:


> Amzu gave a slow nod, sighing a bit. Despair or not, he had always been taught to take prisoners, but it seemed like for this one person, Hados thought different.
> 
> And he really meant it too.
> 
> ...


For a moment, the hell hound has no idea who this "distraught, miserable friend" is, but then he thinks it's probably the injured dragon that he and Jin's team found at the forest earlier.
But, for the owl to be able to see, or sense someone from so far away...

Hados : ... You know, as an owl and with that capability to sense something or someone from a distance like that, you'd probably be great as a night scout of sort. Good for stealth operations and such. Maybe take stealth into account too.

He finally has a faint smile, and gives a gentle "slap" on the owl's shoulder.

Hados : Don't let that little bunny scare you off, OK ? You're better than that.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Trevor : We're members of the same team as the ones that found and healed you earlier. Unless you were unconscious. I'm Trevor, this is Atlas, Camila and Nicole.
> 
> Nicole : Universe, huh ?... Fancy name you got there.
> 
> ...


“It was those miserable Hunters they stabbed me I was there for two days” I groaned dehydrated “I did nothing to them I think I’m dehydrated.” I had a painful headache from the dehydration. “Uhhhhh are we there yet?” My cosmic energy leaks from my body again


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Trevor : We're members of the same team as the ones that found and healed you earlier. Unless you were unconscious. I'm Trevor, this is Atlas, Camila and Nicole.
> 
> Nicole : Universe, huh ?... Fancy name you got there.
> 
> ...


The owl gave a gentle smile from this, letting out a small hoot from the gentle slap on the shoulder.

"Stealth sounds a bit more my speed, so I think I can take that into mind for sure! And alright, I won't let him scare me anymore. Besides, after today, I think all the fight might've left him!," Amzu said, no longer afraid since he no longer felt the hateful presence of the rabbit.

Instead, that hateful presence was replaced with a gloomy, docile one, and Rai walked in with the rabbit in tow, who looked like he just came from a funeral.

"Say uhh....Hados! I found a real miserable looking fellow while I was out and about. He seemed to be right in front of the base, but nobody else knew or saw him.....only reason I knew was because Amzu told me over comms. Is this the guy you where looking for?," Rai asked, gently nudging the depressed lagamorph forward, who trembled fearfully at the sight of the hellhound, backing away slightly.

"Also, he kept saying something about his brother, and how he's feeling such a pain and sorrow because he knows his life is no more. What's he talking about really?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The owl gave a gentle smile from this, letting out a small hoot from the gentle slap on the shoulder.
> 
> "Stealth sounds a bit more my speed, so I think I can take that into mind for sure! And alright, I won't let him scare me anymore. Besides, after today, I think all the fight might've left him!," Amzu said, no longer afraid since he no longer felt the hateful presence of the rabbit.
> 
> ...


Hados turns around to see the ferret and... a really depressed-looking rabbit there.
And after what Rai said, this is definitely the "brother" that the other one died for.
Now, looking at the fearful "brother"... the hell hound feels even more disgusted. Sickened.
He growls and stares down at the rabbit, his fists clenched like he's really going to just pounce on the rabbit and strangle him to death, but he stays where he is. Then he shoots a glare at Rai and Amzu ; not hostile towards them... but still filled with fury and rage.

Hados : I have nothing to say to this fucking sorry excuse of a living being anymore. Kill his ass, kick him out of town, leave him out there in the open, whatever, I don't care. Just keep him out of my goddamn sight.

Then with a snarl, he walks past Rai and the rabbit, then exits the room.



Universe said:


> “It was those miserable Hunters they stabbed me I was there for two days” I groaned dehydrated “I did nothing to them I think I’m dehydrated.” I had a painful headache from the dehydration. “Uhhhhh are we there yet?” My cosmic energy leaks from my body again


Nicole : Ran into those robots huh ?... And, two days ?

The scorpion huntress winces at the thought of the dragon being injured and left in that forest for two days. The others, though, find it too hard to believe.

Trevor : When our team found you there, you were still injured, literally still bleeding. You didn't even have anything to cover your wounds to stop the blood loss, for two days straight. You'd have been dead by now ! How are you still alive ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Hados turns around to see the ferret and... a really depressed-looking rabbit there.
> And after what Rai said, this is definitely the "brother" that the other one died for.
> Now, looking at the fearful "brother"... the hell hound feels even more disgusted. Sickened.
> He growls and stares down at the rabbit, his fists clenched like he's really going to just pounce on the rabbit and strangle him to death, but he stays where he is. Then he shoots a glare at Rai and Amzu ; not hostile towards them... but still filled with fury and rage.
> ...


The rabbit was in no condition for any smart remark or threats, and quickly averted the hateful, anger filled gaze of Hados, giving off a soft, timid whimper. He breathed a shaky, yet very quiet sigh of relief as the hellhound made no move to kill him, but his looks definitely cut deep.

The ferret and the owl both jumped back a little from the glare, nodding shakily at the order. Rai watched him walk off, a nervous bead of sweat rolling down his head.

"Holy heck.....haven't been that scared ever since my CO was doing inspection...," the ferret mumbled, gently tugging on the rabbit's arm, leading him to his room.

"Alright, your uses to me aren't over yet. Time to see what exactly you know. Amzu, come. There's much I'm gonna need help with," Rai said, and the owl nodded, and they both went off to Rai's personal quarters.

There, they would extract anything important or useful from the rabbit, yet keep him out of the vengeful eyes of Hados, for it could spell a really gruesome end if he were to be in the Hellhound's view again.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Hados turns around to see the ferret and... a really depressed-looking rabbit there.
> And after what Rai said, this is definitely the "brother" that the other one died for.
> Now, looking at the fearful "brother"... the hell hound feels even more disgusted. Sickened.
> He growls and stares down at the rabbit, his fists clenched like he's really going to just pounce on the rabbit and strangle him to death, but he stays where he is. Then he shoots a glare at Rai and Amzu ; not hostile towards them... but still filled with fury and rage.
> ...


“I don’t know” I wasn’t sure if I should tell them that it was my powers that had kept me alive for so long then I decided to tell them “actually that’s not true I have these cosmic powers right as the hunters went to kill me I somehow let loose this cosmic blast that sent them flying far away from me then my powers slowed the blood loss I can’t explain it I don’t know how I did it” I was scared of my powers. “I’m scared of them!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

The term "cosmic powers" got the team startled, somewhat. They look at each other, not sure what to think, then back at the dragon.
They would ask more about it, but apparently even the dragon himself has no idea.

Trevor : Did you run into any of those eldritch cosmic monsters before ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

“No who are those?” I asked nervously I sensed fear. “Don’t hurt me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> “No who are those?” I asked nervously I sensed fear. “Don’t hurt me”


Camila : ... It's not "who". It's "what". And they more or less look like this. Careful, they're pretty freaky.

The scorpion huntress holds her phone in front of the dragon, with the images...


Spoiler: nightmare fuel


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Camila : ... It's not "who". It's "what". And they more or less look like this. Careful, they're pretty freaky.
> 
> The scorpion huntress holds her phone in front of the dragon, with the images...
> 
> ...


“Ahhhhhh I think I saw something like that before” I screamed loudly and tried to get up and run. “He told me he could solve all my problems”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

The three are startled at the dragon getting up like that, and all grab his tail to pull him back.

Atlas : You crazy !? They'll kill you ! Get back in here !

The boar grips on the dragon's tail really hard and literally yanks him back in. The commotion causes the ambulance to shake a bit. The driver looks back.

Driver : What's going on back there !?

Trevor : Nothing, just keep driving.

Then he looks back at the dragon.

Trevor : Listen here, big guy, you got a lot to answer when we get back to town, one way or another, so don't even think about trying anything funny. I really suggest you to cooperate with us, so no-one gets hurt, but if you try to resist and mess things up, we're gonna have a problem, and it's gonna be pretty bad for your health.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

“What is the meaning of this?” I growled from being yanked by my tail “and please don’t pull on my tail” I pleaded having no idea what is going on


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

Trevor : If you don't try to run off, we won't pull your tail. As for what's going on...

He takes a deep breath and tries to think of how to word it, so it's brief and easy enough for the dragon to understand, considering he literally thinks those monsters can "solve all [his] problems".

The world was massacred by the awakening and invasion of a force of alien monsters known as "eldritch cosmic horrors" of unknown origin, but vicious and terrible in nature and powers alike. The event was known as "World End", when literally almost 95% of world population was decimated in just a matter of few days.
Then, there was a new threat called "Mavericks", a force of malfunctioning cyborgs/robots infected with a computer virus of alien origin known as "Sigma virus", but apparently no connection to the eldritch ones. Due to being mostly machines, and little to no organic at all, they were more resistant to the eldritch cosmic corruption, and thus managed to clear out the majority of the monsters. However, some of the monsters escaped and hid away, now lying in waiting... and evolving over time.
Later, came a force that called themselves "Maverick Hunters", another force of cyborgs and robots that focus on exterminating the malfunctioning ones.
The world becomes a war zone between the Mavericks, the Hunters, the eldritch horrors, and the animal survivors. The Mavericks want to see the world burn, the Hunters would burn the world to stake out the Mavericks at all cost. The animals try to protect and defend their habitats, but are framed to be allies with the Mavericks, and/or marked for death as infected and corrupted by the eldritch. Meanwhile the eldritch horrors are evolving and merging with the Sigma Virus, in order to claim the Mavericks as minions and thralls, to create some kind of hive-mind nexus.
Jin, the boar-scorpion that healed Universe earlier, is the founder of the C.O.N.T.R.A (Confrontation / Observation / Neutralization / Termination / Retaliation / Annihilation), a group of the six eldritch cosmic spawns that survived the Mavericks and not infected with the Sigma Virus, to fight off the other threats.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

“I didn’t believe him I swear” I said terrified “I have no idea what he was planning” I said confused “also I don’t really understand what’s going on here!” A cosmic shield appears around me “WHAT’S GOING ON?!” I was scared of my powers nor did I know exactly how they worked not that I wanted to find out


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

The ambulance has stopped at the entrance of the town, though at this point it's less an emergency of taking an injured survivor to the health clinic, and more so dealing with someone that doesn't know how his powers work.
Which can be even more serious than an injured survivor.

Atlas : Whatever is going on, we need to get you inside. Come with us.

The three take the dragon to the bunker of the town, into a different, empty room, away from Rai and Amzu for now.
There, the three take a close look at this "cosmic shield" around the dragon.

Nicole : ... This looks like... nebula clouds and aurora waves. Kind of. But dertainly not dark matter.

Trevor : You said you saw something like the monsters that Camila showed you earlier. What can you tell us about that "something" ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

“He told he could solve all my problems when I didn’t believe him he yelled at me’sirtsev subitsoh eredrep et etnad eaus etutriv xe ibit madnetso oge tE’ very bad celestial it translates to I will show you by granting you the power to destroy your enemies” I said with my eyes closed remembering the encounter. “Then he wraps me up in this cosmic chrysalis and I lost consciousness when I woke up I found myself in the forest with no idea how I had gotten there it was terrifying” I was shaking having worked myself up into a panic and my cosmic shield expanded


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

Camila : ... That's a Star-Born. The "cosmic crystal" thing you said is very likely to be that "star stone" that they have, as part of their powers. And only a Star-Born can communicate at all, the Void-Spawn would've just devoured you already.

Nicole : Where did you encounter it, and when ? And, what were you doing before the encounter ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

“Um I was just living in my cave not bothering anyone” I answered nervously not sure where this was going “why am I in trouble or something?” I took a few steps back not running but just giving myself some space “it was in the entrance and it was two days ago” “I apologize for trying to run earlier I was scared that you were going to hurt or possibly kill me” I had a few bruises from the yank on my tail


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 10, 2021)

Trevor : ... Do you really think we're that stupid ?

The four definitely seem impatient with the answers.

Trevor : You're telling us, you were just living your days away in some god-knows-where cave, then one day a monstrosity just came to you and offered you its powers ?

He crosses his arms.

Trevor : Look, we're trying to help you. These eldritch things are not to be messed with. You even said you're scared of your powers, scared of the powers given to you. And you should. So, get more detailed and more specific in where and when you met that thing, so we can deal with it.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Trevor : ... Do you really think we're that stupid ?
> 
> The four definitely seem impatient with the answers.
> 
> ...


“I TOLD YOU ALL I KNOW I WAS IN A CAVE IN WEST VIRGINIA” I shouted getting more and more lightheaded by the second “Uhhhhhhh whoaaaa” I yelped falling down “you have no idea how scared I was with those hunter robots looking for me I was scared then I heard this voice talking to me about how he could make it all go away” the shield disappeared “it was a week before I got attacked and before now and at precisely 12:00 I was going to hunt for food” my stomach growls and my head hurts as I was really dehydrated.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

After much time and effort, the ferret and owl leave the room, leaving the rabbit in there to talk with him later.

The ferret gave the owl a look, who shrugged a bit as they walked onward, sighing a little.

Finally breaking the silence, Rai spoke first.


"Good gawd, he's about as hard as a rock sunbleached by the very cosmic rays itself. He's a tough nut to crack for intel. He wouldn't even speak a single syllable, no matter how many threats and other things I did!," the exasperated Rai exclaimed, sighing in frustration.

Amzu shook his head, walking in the direction of the rest of the group with Rai.

"I honestly can't even get a read on the poor fellow. He barely speaks of his brother, which I can understand, but goodness, why such a tight lip? We'll break him in sooner or later, but first and foremost, we gotta check in with the rest of the group, keep it at a moderate tone with them. Also, do your best to not let Eliru out of your room. Last thing we need is for him to get butchered by Hados....," the avian muttered, looking away.


Rai nodded, a confident look in his purple eyes, which shimmered, something that they didn't do before.

"Rog'. Hopefully we'll recover something useful....'cause if he doesn't speak more, I'm afraid I might have to result to some..._unorthodox methods...._," Rai muttered coldly, making Amzu step away just a little.


"Now then, heya guys! What's the good word?," the ferret said cheerily, arriving with the rest of the group.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Universe said:


> “I TOLD YOU ALL I KNOW I WAS IN A CAVE IN WEST VIRGINIA” I shouted getting more and more lightheaded by the second “Uhhhhhhh whoaaaa” I yelped falling down “you have no idea how scared I was with those hunter robots looking for me I was scared then I heard this voice talking to me about how he could make it all go away” the shield disappeared “it was a week before I got attacked and before now and at precisely 12:00 I was going to hunt for food” my stomach growls and my head hurts as I was really dehydrated.


The three C.O.N.T.R.A. members look at each other again. Feeling that this isn't going anywhere. But they still try to be patient... until they hear the dragon's stomach growls.

Nicole : Let's keep it at that for now. Let's grab something to eat first.

They open the door and get out the room with the dragon. There, they meet Ferret and Amzu outside.



Ollie the Otter said:


> After much time and effort, the ferret and owl leave the room, leaving the rabbit in there to talk with him later.
> 
> The ferret gave the owl a look, who shrugged a bit as they walked onward, sighing a little.
> 
> ...


Then they hear a familiar voice... not very pleasantly familiar though.

Hados : Leave that to me.

The hell hound is there at the door, and he simply steps towards the interogation room. He yanks the door handle and pulls it open, a growl in his throat... but he gives Rai a stern glare.

Hados : Word of advice. You're not fit for that kind of cold-blooded mentality when making someone talk. Not if you even say "gawd" like that. Whatever "unorthodox method" you're thinking about, you can quit it. I'm honestly surprised and impressed that you can get good with guns, just from playing Call of Duty so much, but this isn't a game, so feel free to stay out of this.

Then he walks in the room and closes the door.
The members of the C.O.N.T.R.A. stand by, then look at Rai and Amzu, all slightly shaking their heads, but in a way to confirm with the hell hound as well. They mean to say "don't get in his way".
Inside the room... Hados kicks the chair down, and stands in front of the rabbit, staring down on him.

Hados : What's the matter !? Got no more helpless victims to kill ? Got no more defenseless preys to murder ? Now that you're here, you can't even say a word !?

He snarls.

Hados : If you come here, right to our base, then you definitely have something to say. So, do me a favor, and (he pounds his fist on the table really hard) *FUCKING* SAY IT ! STARTING NOW ! 'Cause if you keep your mouth shut like this some more, then I'M GONNA THROW YOU OUT MYSELF ! SO YOU'RE FREE TO SPEND YOUR ENTIRE LIFE IN THIS WASTELAND OF A WORLD, ALONE AND AFRAID. You know your brother is dead, don't you ? Then lemme tell you something. HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A FINAL REST ! HIS VERY SPIRIT WAS EXECUTED, *FUCKING CEASED TO EXIST* ANYMORE, THANKS TO YOU !!!

He glares at the rabbit, growling.

Hados : So, what's it gonna be ? Huh ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

The ferret blinked a little when Hados was up front and brutal with the laydown of his words, utterly speechless as he watched the hellhound walk inside of the interrogation room, then close the door behind him.

It was madness on a stick, and Rai had literally no words for what just happened. He merely stood there, maw agape as he stared at the closed door. How was he able to lay it down so brutally and end one's career without trying? 

Rai had no clue how that was, but it definitely felt like a stern kick to the dick with cleats on, point blank, with no warning.

The ferret shook his head, still in utter shock of what he just said. Did he not serve twelve years of his life in active duty? Perhaps he played too much COD for his liking, but that surely wasn't how he became good with guns.

Having no words and nothing to say, still shook and shocked from the not-so-gentle laydown, the ferret walked off, trying to gather the ability to speak after that.

Amzu gave a sigh, looking away. Perhaps the ferret needed some time to himself after....that.

Meanwhile, inside, the rabbit quivered with fear as the chair was thrown, backing against the wall with his ears pressed flat down, shaking like a leaf.

"N-no....I....w-why....why did you kill him?...h-he....he had nothing to do with this....he was innocent....why him?...," the rabbit asked shakily, looking down, trying not to cower.

It was a sorrow and a pumping fear of being left out at his weakest that made Eli fess everything. The rabbit quickly looked up, and explained everything he had seen, whom he had killed, and what he had done, as well as revealing some sensitive intel on other groups as well.

Seems during his far and wide travels, he had acquired many things along the way, with most of them being encounters with both parties. He had seen their battles up front, and had also partook in some of the wars, playing both sides in the warring territories.

He had also told of his run-in with one of the eldritch beings, narrowly having escaped death with minor wounds thankfully.

He also explained on how his brother was merely the innocent one, and had volunteered himself to take his fall, despite his best wishes.

"Please....j-just bring him back...I'm begging you! He was pure! Not to be harmed! P-Please Hados!I-I'm sorry for everything I did, I regret it all! I-I just wanna change! I'm begging you from the bottom of my heart, please allow my brother to come back! H-He was my world! I swore to defend him! Please!," Eli cried, falling to his knees, tears running down his face as he pleaded and begged with heartfelt, genuine sorrow, holding his chest.

"H-he meant everything to me....I-I wouldn't trade the world if it meant him being with me once more....please....s-show a little mercy....n-not for me...but for him...he had nothing to do with this...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

The three C.O.N.T.R.A. members feel kind of bad for Rai, having to take all that in.
Atlas walks up to the ferret and places his hand on the ferret's shoulders.

Atlas : Not saying this in that guy's defense, but... you'll have to excuse him. He was betrayed and lost his life, only to be reborn in hell. And even though he is free from the bindings of hell, thanks to his crimes not intentional, and his death set up... he definitely doesn't wanna sit this one out. The one responsible for his death, for everything he has to deal with now, is right there in that room. It's too personal for him to be patient-



PC Master Race said:


> Inside the room... Hados kicks the chair down, and stands in front of the rabbit, staring down on him.
> 
> Hados : What's the matter !? Got no more helpless victims to kill ? Got no more defenseless preys to murder ? Now that you're here, you can't even say a word !?
> 
> ...


The commotion definitely got everyone in the room startled.

Trevor : ... Wow, that guy definitely has zero chill.

Nicole : I think we've found the next person to be known as "too angry to die", there.




Ollie the Otter said:


> Meanwhile, inside, the rabbit quivered with fear as the chair was thrown, backing against the wall with his ears pressed flat down, shaking like a leaf.
> 
> "N-no....I....w-why....why did you kill him?...h-he....he had nothing to do with this....he was innocent....why him?...," the rabbit asked shakily, looking down, trying not to cower.
> 
> ...


The hell hound stands there, somewhat dumbfounded at the info.
How was it so hard for Rai and Amzu to even get him to speak ? Yet now Hados able to, on the first try like this ?
He has to let this sink in for a while, like he's trying to digest every single word of it, along with all the thoughts flooding inside his head at the moment. He's clearly trying to put up with this, shown in his clenched fists.

Hados : ... You're... telling me... you joined the battles on all sides. The Mavericks, the Hunters, the eldritch, and the animal survivors. All sides.

His growling seems a bit less intense now.

Hados : Is that true ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The three C.O.N.T.R.A. members feel kind of bad for Rai, having to take all that in.
> Atlas walks up to the ferret and places his hand on the ferret's shoulders.
> 
> Atlas : Not saying this in that guy's defense, but... you'll have to excuse him. He was betrayed and lost his life, only to be reborn in hell. And even though he is free from the bindings of hell, thanks to his crimes not intentional, and his death set up... he definitely doesn't wanna sit this one out. The one responsible for his death, for everything he has to deal with now, is right there in that room. It's too personal for him to be patient-
> ...


Rai looked back at Atlas, sighing and nodding a little, looking at the door, finally able to close his maw after recovering for a few moments.

"Well, I can't exactly say I blame him. It's fairly reasonable that this happened.....so I won't hold it against him. After all, he's been through quite the lot...."

As the heated conversation slowly simmered down, Eli gave a very fearful nod, still pressing himself back against the wall, quivering madly now.

"Y-yeah....a-all sides.....I promise...I-I'm not lying about this one.....after all, why would I come all the way down here to give you nothing....a-after my brother's death....it changed things.....showed me that.....you can lose anything....and everything....in the blink of an eye....and.......and it showed what wrong I did.....and I know sorry isn't gonna make up for what I did....so I thought at least some information could help out.....so I'm not lying...I swear it on my life....," Eli said shakily, paws trembling as he looked up at Hados, uncertain and unable to tell what his next move was.

The lagamorph looked off to the side a little, still mourning the loss of his brother. Slowly, he looked back at the hellhound, quietly waiting for him to respond.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

The hell found's clenched fists shake like he's about to punch the wall so hard he'd make a hole there, clean through and through. But he instead lets out a really another snarl.
Not as hostile, though.

Hados : ... And what do you have to say about this ? About my death !? About the shit I had to put up with !?

He points at himself, with his teeth bared.
He could bite a fully-grown dragon in the neck right now, and the dragon could drop dead in a few seconds.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

“Look I’m sorry I yelled it’s just that there’s a lot of cosmic stuff that I’m trying to wrap my head around and I’m kinda dehydrated” I said apologizing while blushing embarrassed “I didn’t ask for these powers I’m trying to help truly I am but I don’t understand what’s going on here”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Universe said:


> “Look I’m sorry I yelled it’s just that there’s a lot of cosmic stuff that I’m trying to wrap my head around and I’m kinda dehydrated” I said apologizing while blushing embarrassed “I didn’t ask for these powers I’m trying to help truly I am but I don’t understand what’s going on here”


Trevor (the boar with dark fur) takes Universe to a corner so the talking doesn't get chaotic with too many people in one scene.

Trevor : Alright, I'll keep it simple, OK ? There're the robots that hunted you down that day ; then the "cosmic monsters", one of which gave you the powers you have now. Finally, there are us, the animal survivors. The robots and the monsters are both aiming at us. So now we're trying to gather our number to stand our ground, and wait for the robots and monsters to just kill each other first. There, better for you ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

“A little I’m just scared to be honest” I said trying not to run “I guess you do know what it’s like to be hunted nonstop the hunters were the reason I was in that cave to begin with it was terrifying” I tried to calm down and I had a fast metabolism “honestly I just wanted it all to end and I think the Star-born picked up on that so he offered to help me get rid of them but I didn’t believe him so I said no I think I just made an enemy of both not that I wasn’t an enemy of those darn robots before” I sensed concern “can I have a drink of water?” I asked desperately accidentally creating a cane out of nowhere


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell found's clenched fists shake like he's about to punch the wall so hard he'd make a hole there, clean through and through. But he instead lets out a really another snarl.
> Not as hostile, though.
> 
> Hados : ... And what do you have to say about this ? About my death !? About the shit I had to put up with !?
> ...


Eli gave a sigh, looking down at the floor, ears down as he shook fearfully.

"I know......what I did to you is unforgivable....I can't say it was because of anything else, nor was it because of any sort of thing that had control over me....I accept complete fault for what I did to you, and if there was a word that was more genuine, I would use it, over and over. But I know words don't work for you....especially after what I did, so....I....I want to say sorry.....though that means nothing....if I could take back my heinous crime, I would....everything I did was committed in the name of bloodlust and slaughter....and I see now after experiencing loss how much pain I really inflicted.....if I could suffer and feel all the pains in the world for each and every innocent I killed, I'd do it....because I want to atone for what I did....b-but not by death......please not that.....I....I just want to show the remorse....maybe pay homage to those I killed......I'm sorry for what was done to you. So, so very sorry....I regret every moment of it....you were just another victim to my stupidity.....and it cost you more than I ever could've seen a  person lose....not only did I taint your final moments, but I defiled the very essence of what makes you.....well...you....that's unforgivable....," Eli sighed, sniffling a little.

"I'ma  fucking moron for that.....feel free to hit me....please....I deserve it..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Universe said:


> “A little I’m just scared to be honest” I said trying not to run “I guess you do know what it’s like to be hunted nonstop the hunters were the reason I was in that cave to begin with it was terrifying” I tried to calm down and I had a fast metabolism “honestly I just wanted it all to end and I think the Star-born picked up on that so he offered to help me get rid of them but I didn’t believe him so I said no I think I just made an enemy of both not that I wasn’t an enemy of those darn robots before” I sensed concern “can I have a drink of water?” I asked desperately accidentally creating a cane out of nowhere


Trevor : Alright, just sit tight, I'll be back.

The boar goes to get some water for the dragon, when suddenly...



Ollie the Otter said:


> Eli gave a sigh, looking down at the floor, ears down as he shook fearfully.
> 
> "I know......what I did to you is unforgivable....I can't say it was because of anything else, nor was it because of any sort of thing that had control over me....I accept complete fault for what I did to you, and if there was a word that was more genuine, I would use it, over and over. But I know words don't work for you....especially after what I did, so....I....I want to say sorry.....though that means nothing....if I could take back my heinous crime, I would....everything I did was committed in the name of bloodlust and slaughter....and I see now after experiencing loss how much pain I really inflicted.....if I could suffer and feel all the pains in the world for each and every innocent I killed, I'd do it....because I want to atone for what I did....b-but not by death......please not that.....I....I just want to show the remorse....maybe pay homage to those I killed......I'm sorry for what was done to you. So, so very sorry....I regret every moment of it....you were just another victim to my stupidity.....and it cost you more than I ever could've seen a  person lose....not only did I taint your final moments, but I defiled the very essence of what makes you.....well...you....that's unforgivable....," Eli sighed, sniffling a little.
> 
> "I'ma  fucking moron for that.....feel free to hit me....please....I deserve it..."


The hound snarls again.

Hados : I'm not gonna hit you. Your brother died in your place, that's enough... and NOW.

He kicks the door open. Getting everyone startled and jump again. But he doesn't care, and shoots another glare at the rabbit.

Hados : Get out. Get out of our sight. Feel free to mourn your brother's death on your own. I'm not stopping you. I don't give a fuck either. Just get the hell out of-

Then, another voice comes in.

Jin : What's going on here ?

They turn to see Jin and the other three C.O.N.T.R.A. members. The hell hound growls.

Hados : Good timing... because I'm seriously about to burst up some veins in my head right now.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Trevor : Alright, just sit tight, I'll be back.
> 
> The boar goes to get some water for the dragon, when suddenly...
> 
> ...


The rabbit jumped a little when the door burst open, and Rai let out a girly screech and jumped into Amzu's arms, who blinked a little.

"You good?"

".......you didn't hear that."


Eli looked up at Hados, nodding slowly as he got up shakily, trying to catch his breath.


"Alright....alright......just know I regret wholly what was done to you....I'm sorry there is nothing I could do....," Eli said sadly, quickly making his exit.

The ferret watched him leave, blinking as he looked over at the hellhound, tilting his head slowly.

"So....uhh....how'd you get him to talk that fast? It took hours.....to even get him to breathe one word. Maybe you just have a more....exigent tone than most....," Rai said, still getting a grip on himself from the door bursting open suddenly.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

“Ow thank you” I said the shield coming back “OH HOW DO YOU CONTROL THESE POWERS” I yelled in frustration not sure how they worked my voice suddenly sounding like thunder getting everyone’s attention “Awkward.” I said in a small voice


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The rabbit jumped a little when the door burst open, and Rai let out a girly screech and jumped into Amzu's arms, who blinked a little.
> 
> "You good?"
> 
> ...


Hados looks over at everyone in the room, but before he starts to explain, he looks to Jin, pointing at the dragon.

Hados : You look after him, will ya ? He's been getting on my nerves quite a lot today.

Jin : Aye.

The hell hound takes a deep breath and answers Rai.

Hados : I just kicked the chair like I wanted to make some hole on the walls, then started yelling in his face. And if that doesn't work, I'd have just kicked him out of the town and left him to die out there because he didn't want to cooperate.

He looks at the exit, where the rabbit has gone. Still a pretty blank and cold expression on his face.

Hados : ... I got my answer as to what this whole bullshit is about, I can rest a bit easier now. As for him, he's spent. Not useful to me anymore. What you do with him is up to you, I don't care.



Universe said:


> “Ow thank you” I said the shield coming back “OH HOW DO YOU CONTROL THESE POWERS” I yelled in frustration not sure how they worked my voice suddenly sounding like thunder getting everyone’s attention “Awkward.” I said in a small voice


The boar-scoprion walks up to the dragon, apparently not fazed by the dragon's thunderous voice.
He just casually moves his hand, and the shield disappears.

Jin : Hey there big guy.

He takes a look over the dragon.

Jin : All good, injuries healed. So then, I heard you need help with these "cosmic powers" right ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Hados looks over at everyone in the room, but before he starts to explain, he looks to Jin, pointing at the dragon.
> 
> Hados : You look after him, will ya ? He's been getting on my nerves quite a lot today.
> 
> ...


“Yes wait how did you know?” I asked in confusion “I don’t know how they work and they scare me especially since they came from a star-born and I don’t know how they work” the last part of this sentence was in celestial as I was distraught and forgotten how to speak English in the moment


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

The boar-scorpion is a bit confused at the different language at the end of the sentence, making him raise his eyebows and tilt his head.

Jin : ... Uh, what did you say again ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

I sighed “I said I don’t know how they work” I was confused as of why he would ask me that as it sounded like English to me “why did you ask me that?” I asked in confusion “do you not speak Celestial?”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Hados looks over at everyone in the room, but before he starts to explain, he looks to Jin, pointing at the dragon.
> 
> Hados : You look after him, will ya ? He's been getting on my nerves quite a lot today.
> 
> ...


Rai nodded, sighing a little as he got down from Amzu's hold. He looked over at the exit where Eli had gone, sighing in relief.

"Well, I'm just glad to hear that this was resolved. Thanks for getting what you could out of him. That's all we really needed anyways," the ferret said, lightly smoothing out his fur.

"Sorry again it had to be you to deal with him. I can tell it's not as easy dealing with someone who did all that to you......but least you scared the piss outta him before he left. Always nice to have some vengeance here and there."

Amzu pondered as to what would happen next, since all the info had been retrieved from Eli.

Speaking of info...

"Say, what exactly did he tell you during all that interrogation? Anything of use?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Universe said:


> I sighed “I said I don’t know how they work” I was confused as of why he would ask me that as it sounded like English to me “why did you ask me that?” I asked in confusion “do you not speak Celestial?”


The boar-scorpion looks at the dragon with the most dumbfounded and confused expression ever.
A bit annoyed too.

Jin : ... No. I don't. We don't. I never thought "Celestial" is a language, but no, none of us here speaks that language. English is already hard for me, no need to make my life more difficult with another language, thanks.

He clears his throat.

Jin : Anyway, my team told me of what... you told them. It's clear now that you have the powers of a Star-Born, but not much control over them yet.



Ollie the Otter said:


> Rai nodded, sighing a little as he got down from Amzu's hold. He looked over at the exit where Eli had gone, sighing in relief.
> 
> "Well, I'm just glad to hear that this was resolved. Thanks for getting what you could out of him. That's all we really needed anyways," the ferret said, lightly smoothing out his fur.
> 
> ...


The hell hound shrugs.

Hados : Said he took part in all sides of the war. The Mavericsk, the Hunters, and the animals. Managed to avoid the eldritch ones, somehow. But he assured me that he wasn't controlled or possessed or anything, it was all his doing. He also told me the Mavericks are getting more twisted and dangerous, because the Sigma virus is fusing with the eldritch corruption. The Mavericks are forming some kind of hive mind or nexus. The Hunters, on the other hand are building heavy-duty, large-scale super weapons called "Metal Gear" to nuke this entire planet to make sure the eldritch and the Sigma virus wouldn't spread.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion looks at the dragon with the most dumbfounded and confused expression ever.
> A bit annoyed too.
> 
> Jin : ... No. I don't. We don't. I never thought "Celestial" is a language, but no, none of us here speaks that language. English is already hard for me, no need to make my life more difficult with another language, thanks.
> ...


Rai looked away, trying his best to not make any Metal Gear Solid references, while Amzu nodded, sighing a little.

"That's indeed unfortunate. Hopefully once Jin is done with his questioning with Universe, we'll brush up on this development. How the hell he managed to avoid the eldritch battles are beyond me, but this info alone should prove useful. Now, we wait....I guess...," the owl said, looking back at the exit where the rabbit had fled.

"Makes me wonder if he told the truth....but I'm sure he did, otherwise he wouldn't have come here...."

Rai looked around, then at the two conversing, wondering what in the word Celestial was.

That was a language? Since when?

Amzu looked to Hados, uncertainty in his eyes.

"Well, now that we have this intel, what should be the next course of action?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion looks at the dragon with the most dumbfounded and confused expression ever.
> A bit annoyed too.
> 
> Jin : ... No. I don't. We don't. I never thought "Celestial" is a language, but no, none of us here speaks that language. English is already hard for me, no need to make my life more difficult with another language, thanks.
> ...


“Oh sorry it’s my native language when I get anxious or scared I forget  how to speak English for a moment I apologize for the confusion” I said in English embarrassed “I’m sorry about that I’m extremely scared about my new powers”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Rai looked away, trying his best to not make any Metal Gear Solid references, while Amzu nodded, sighing a little.
> 
> "That's indeed unfortunate. Hopefully once Jin is done with his questioning with Universe, we'll brush up on this development. How the hell he managed to avoid the eldritch battles are beyond me, but this info alone should prove useful. Now, we wait....I guess...," the owl said, looking back at the exit where the rabbit had fled.
> 
> ...


The hell hound slightly shakes his head, looking back at Amzu.

Hados : You're probably better off asking Jin. He's the one with the plans, so to speak... or at least, I think. Me, I'm just some bastard *too angry to die* and nothing else...

Then he looks at the door where the rabbit went.
A spark of remorse and regret in his eyes.
Like he's trying to watch the entire interogation scene earlier in his head. To the point his tail has come to a still.
... Until he looks down and growls.

Hados : ... I'll be right back.

He silently walks out the door, out of the bunker... and once in the open, away from everyone's sight, plunges the sword in the ground to make a portal into hell.



Universe said:


> “Oh sorry it’s my native language when I get anxious or scared I forget  how to speak English for a moment I apologize for the confusion” I said in English embarrassed “I’m sorry about that I’m extremely scared about my new powers”


Jin : I see.

The boar-scorpion offers his hand to the dragon.

Jin : I have those powers too, I'll help you control the powers as best I can. Promise. Now, what's your name, big guy ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound slightly shakes his head, looking back at Amzu.
> 
> Hados : You're probably better off asking Jin. He's the one with the plans, so to speak... or at least, I think. Me, I'm just some bastard *too angry to die* and nothing else...
> 
> ...


Amzu nodded, brushing his feathers a little as he spoke.

"I see.....very well then. Hopefully this goes somewhere....," the owl muttered, while Rai watched the look in the hellhound's eyes, wondering what exactly he was planning.

When he walked off to go and make his portal, the ferret looked after him, wondering what exactly he was going off to do. Maybe he felt some sort of hesitant remorse for something that was done? Had he changed his mind on something?

Rai could only guess what things float around in that mind of his.

"Be safe!," Rai called out, wondering what exactly he was going off to go do.

Amzu watched Hados open the portal, tilting his head with a perplexed hoot. He watched the fiery pit open up.

"Wonder what he's doing..."


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound slightly shakes his head, looking back at Amzu.
> 
> Hados : You're probably better off asking Jin. He's the one with the plans, so to speak... or at least, I think. Me, I'm just some bastard *too angry to die* and nothing else...
> 
> ...


“My name is Universe and yours is?” I asked curiously “and what you mean you have cosmic powers too?” I looked confused as I took his hand and felt the cosmic energy


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Amzu nodded, brushing his feathers a little as he spoke.
> 
> "I see.....very well then. Hopefully this goes somewhere....," the owl muttered, while Rai watched the look in the hellhound's eyes, wondering what exactly he was planning.
> 
> ...


In hell...
Hados looks around at where he... executed the rabbit brother. There's a look of annoyance, impatience and frustration on his face... but not exactly hateful, hostile or aggressive.
At least not as much.

Hados : Hey, rabbit, whatever your name is. You there ? Answer me.



Universe said:


> “My name is Universe and yours is?” I asked curiously “and what you mean you have cosmic powers too?” I looked confused as I took his hand


Jin : Call me Jin. J-I-N, Jin. And yes, I have cosmic powers, but it's a long story.

He gently takes the dragon's paw, and takes him back with the rest of the group.

Jin : Now then, sorry if this all has been overwhelming for you. I'll let you take your time to get to know with the others, don't worry. But, for the time being, I need you to stay close with me, alright ? Because you're still having troubles controlling your powers.

Trevor : Uh, boss, can we ask about the mission earlier ? You know, seeking out the eldritch ones ?

Jin : Oh right, almost forgot. We found one so far. Not infected by the Sigma virus yet, fortunately, so we got it back.

Trevor : Where is it now ?

Onyx points at herself.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> In hell...
> Hados looks around at where he... executed the rabbit brother. There's a look of annoyance, impatience and frustration on his face... but not exactly hateful, hostile or aggressive.
> At least not as much.
> 
> ...


There was slight stirring in the distance, and the faint glimmer of what was left of Eliru responded, somewhat meek and timid.

"Yes?.....I'm here.....it was Eliru.....did.....did you come to finish me off?...," the rabbit asked timidly, wondering if this was truly over.

"I-If so.....go ahead....I won't stop at anything to take the fall for my brother....I promised to defend him...even at the cost of my life..."


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> In hell...
> Hados looks around at where he... executed the rabbit brother. There's a look of annoyance, impatience and frustration on his face... but not exactly hateful, hostile or aggressive.
> At least not as much.
> 
> ...


“Ok so am I going to stay here for now on or what?” I asked Jin not sure how he was going to do this “sorry about earlier thank you for saving me” I said sheepishly embarrassed about the whole thing and keeping my powers a secret from them


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> There was slight stirring in the distance, and the faint glimmer of what was left of Eliru responded, somewhat meek and timid.
> 
> "Yes?.....I'm here.....it was Eliru.....did.....did you come to finish me off?...," the rabbit asked timidly, wondering if this was truly over.
> 
> "I-If so.....go ahead....I won't stop at anything to take the fall for my brother....I promised to defend him...even at the cost of my life..."


The hell hound sighs.

Hados : Save it. Your brother turned himself in and confessed everything. Now listen up.

He shakes his head, obviously not believing what he's saying right now.

Hados : ... I'm going to bring you back to life, but it's not gonna be as easy as it sounds. One, you'll be reborn as an imp, not a rabbit anymore. Two, all powers you once had with you, will be gone. Three, you can still die like normal, but if you die again, then it's the absolute end for you, no more chance. Four, the wandering spirits and ghosts here will stop at nothing to try to possess your body in an attempt to escape hell. So five, you better goddamn do as I say... because you wanna know what six is ?

He takes out his sword and cuts himself in the palm, dropping his blood on the spirit of the rabbit. A dark aura starts to form around the rabbit and slowly coming into a physical form, a physical body... of an imp. Red-pink skin, silver-white hair, long horns, amber-yellow eyes, arrow-like tail, and cloven hooves.
And just as Hados warned, the entire area is roused with shrieks and screeches of the ghosts, sensing the rabbit's new body...

Hados : Here's six for you ! RUN, FOREST, RUN !

He grabs the rabbit (or imp) and violently pushes him towards a portal, at the end of a long road. Then he brandishes the sword to fight back the ghosts so Eli can escape.



Universe said:


> “Ok so am I going to stay here for now on or what?” I asked Jin not sure how he was going to do this “sorry about earlier thank you for saving me” I said sheepishly embarrassed


Jin : Yeah, you'll stay here. I'll help you deal with your powers. And, you're welcome. Now, follow me, if you please.

He takes Universe, Rai and Amzu around the bunker, to their respective rooms.
Each person has a room of their own, but the bed is big enough for two. There are also small shelves and racks on the walls to hang weapons.
Judging from the shape of the shelves and racks, though, they don't seem to be fore firearms. More so for melee weapons.

Jin : This will be where you stay, folks. It's not much, sorry, but this is the best we can afford right now. This whole bunker was actually a prison before, we had to rebuild it and clean it up for it to be more for living now. Instead of, you know, keeping prisoners.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

“This is pretty good”I said as it was an upgrade from my cave to an actual room “this is an upgrade from that uncomfortable cave I had to live in because of the Hunters.” I said this last bit more to myself “at least the bed’s big enough to stretch my wings”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hell hound sighs.
> 
> Hados : Save it. Your brother turned himself in and confessed everything. Now listen up.
> 
> ...


The rabbit listened intently, surprised that he was actually going to bring him back to life. Still, he kept silent, listening to what he was going to say, and how he was wording everything.

The one thing that he didn't want to do was miss something vital which could cost him much more than what he had given up now, so he kept his ears up, making sure he heard it all.

It bummed him out a little that he wasn't going to be a bunny anymore, but he decided to roll with it. When he heard six, Eliru was about to respond, but yipped as he was violently pushed to the portal, nodding quickly as he broke into a run.

"I definitely won't forget your generosity and remorse! We'll speak more once you manage this!," the imp shouted, breaking into a full sprint to the portal. somersaulting through in the nick of time. 

Panting hard, he looked back to see if the hellhound had managed to get them back, tilting his head slowly.

"Please make it back...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2021)

Universe said:


> “Ok” I said not caring as it was like an upgrade from my cave to an actual room “this is like an upgrade from that uncomfortable cave I had to live in because of the Hunters.” I said this last bit more to myself “at least the bed’s big enough to stretch my wings”


After showing them to their rooms, Jin takes them to the cafeteria, along with his C.O.N.T.R.A. team. It's pretty late for lunch now, but the meal should not be skipped. Even just a bit of snack now is better than nothing.
They talk over lunch, about what to do next.
The course of action is the same, seek out the eldritch ones before they get infected with the Sigma virus.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> After showing them to their rooms, Jin takes them to the cafeteria, along with his C.O.N.T.R.A. team. It's pretty late for lunch now, but the meal should not be skipped. Even just a bit of snack now is better than nothing.
> They talk over lunch, about what to do next.
> The course of action is the same, seek out the eldritch ones before they get infected with the Sigma virus.
> One thing for certain, is that... Onyx is now a host of a Great Old One, much like Jin being the host of an Outer God.


I took a bite of food enjoying it very much and drinking water with glee “ahhhhhh refreshing” I smiled now in a more talkative mood


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2021)

Afterwards I fell sleep with my face on my plate snoring loudly “zzzzzzzzzzzzz” I was in a deep sleep and I deserved it too as I was forced to spend several sleepless nights just trying to stay alive


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

Universe said:


> I took a bite of food enjoying it very much and drinking water with glee “ahhhhhh refreshing” I smiled now in a more talkative mood





Universe said:


> Afterwards I fell sleep with my face on my plate snoring loudly “zzzzzzzzzzzzz” I was in a deep sleep and I deserved it too as I was forced to spend several sleepless nights just trying to stay alive


The team sees the dragon literally falling asleep like so, and feels kind of bad for him. He must have been really tired.
Thankfully there's no food on the plate.
Jin carefully and slowly takes the dragon to his room.
He doesn't actually carry the dragon with his hands though... more so simply lifting him up in the air with gravity magic. The dragon is too big and heavy for one person to carry, after all.


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2021)

my wings twitched a bit in my sleep “I’m not a king yet dad I’m just a prince every dragon thinks I’m weak!” I muttered in my sleep clearly having self confidence issues “I know every young hatchling wishes they were me but I’m still weak” I said loudly still asleep “I can’t be like you dad what will I do when you’re gone?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

The boar-scorpion listens to the dragon talking in his sleep, and chuckles.
How ironic, considering he's being lifted up in the air like on some sort of litter for people of royal family.
He jokes along with what the dragon is saying.

Jin : But you soon will be, my son. Soon.


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion listens to the dragon talking in his sleep, and chuckles.
> How ironic, considering he's being lifted up in the air like on some sort of litter for people of royal family.
> He jokes along with what the dragon is saying.
> 
> Jin : But you soon will be, my son. Soon.


“I can’t get back to the center of the earth”
I said sounding panicked “what am I going to do? I was whimpering in my sleep scared and trying to calm down


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

The boar-scorpion thinks the dragon is just having strange dreams. Bad ones, perhaps, judging from his panicking and whimpering, but probably just dreams. He gently pets on the dragon's tail while keeping him lifted in midair, until they're in the dragon's room, where he gently lays the dragon on his bed.

Jin : There, son. Heh.


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion thinks the dragon is just having strange dreams. Bad ones, perhaps, judging from his panicking and whimpering, but probably just dreams. He gently pets on the dragon's tail while keeping him lifted in midair, until they're in the dragon's room, where he gently lays the dragon on his bed.
> 
> Jin : There, son. Heh.


I purred happily and calmed down going into a peaceful slumber “I’m just overreacting I’m sure they’ll find me here on the earth’s crust” I said sighing peacefully “I just hope they don’t think that I’m being held captive”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

Jin chuckles at the dragon's sleep-talking, gently pets on his tail more, then rubs his head.

Jin : Oh you silly goof.

He playfully pokes the dragon's tail, then sits on the bed next to him.


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2021)

I purred and rolled over nuzzling his hand cutely “zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz” I was just a scared dragon prince with cosmic powers I didn’t know how to use and that scared me


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

The boar-scorpion chuckles at the dragon's nuzzle. He gently holds on his paw and pets tail more.
Then he lets the dragon have some sleep in peace.

... A few hours later...

When the dragon wakes up, he'd find Jin sitting and sleeping at the wall, He seems pretty tired too, like the dragon earlier.


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2021)

I walked over to him and stared at him “huh  he’s so unassuming but yet looks can be deceiving” I mused to myself really distracted by the boar-scorpion “I still don’t see how he has cosmic powers”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

Judging from his snoring, the boar-scorpion is indeed sleeping, not pretending to.
The dragon would notice that... the bed he slept on earlier seems to be really big. Too big for him, even.
But apparently enough for the boar.
On the nightstand next to the bed, there's an "adoption confirmation" paper leaning against a lamp. However, most of the texts, including the name of the adopted child, have been weathered off and now unreadable. The only parts that can be made out are the lines "father : Jin L..." and "species : dragon".
At the end, the date is 2014. No idea what date it was, though.


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Judging from his snoring, the boar-scorpion is indeed sleeping, not pretending to.
> The dragon would notice that... the bed he slept on earlier seems to be really big. Too big for him, even.
> But apparently enough for the boar.
> On the nightstand next to the bed, there's an "adoption confirmation" paper leaning against a lamp. However, most of the texts, including the name of the adopted child, have been weathered off and now unreadable. The only parts that can be made out are the lines "father : Jin L..." and "species : dragon".
> At the end, the date is 2014. No idea what date it was, though.


“Huh? What’s going on?” I was so confused not knowing what had happened
“Where am I right now?” I was disoriented who was the dragon who had been adopted and where was he? “How long was I out?” I had no idea that the dragon was me


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

Jin : Mmmm...

The boar-scorpion shifts a bit, probably woken up by the dragon, but goes back to sleep still in his sitting position.
Judging from his loud breathing, he does seem pretty tired.
But eventually he wakes up, and looks up at the dragon.

Jin : Hey there. Kept you waiting huh ?

He gets up and rubs his eyes.


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2021)

“Who was adopted?” I asked in confusion “also where am I?” I asked still disoriented and now on the floor unable to stand up. “What did I miss?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

It takes Jin a while to register what the dragon is talking about. He looks to the nightstand and at the adoption paper.

Jin : My first adopted son. Was years ago, but one day he just... left me, and went away. Didn't say anything either, just up and off he went. I had no idea if I did something wrong, we didn't have any arguments ever, things were fine.

He then gently gets the dragon up.

Jin : This is my room. Still inside the bunker, still at the town. And, if you have missed something, you were talking in your sleep. Something like "I'm a dragon prince but still weak, I'm at the earth crust" and so on. What dream did you have ? Heh.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> It takes Jin a while to register what the dragon is talking about. He looks to the nightstand and at the adoption paper.
> 
> Jin : My first adopted son. Was years ago, but one day he just... left me, and went away. Didn't say anything either, just up and off he went. I had no idea if I did something wrong, we didn't have any arguments ever, things were fine.
> 
> ...


“It was a memory of the last conversation I ever had with my dad before he was killed by those hunters” I said sadly looking Jin in the eye “I loved him so much He was the king of all dragons and we all live at the center of the earth”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin's grin changes to a shocked expression upon hearing the news, and looks away.

Jin : ... I'm sorry for your loss...

He bites his lips a bit, then gets on one knee and pets the dragon's tail.

Jin : You'll be safe here, I promise. From those hunters, those robots... and...

He goes to touch his hand on the dragon's chest, where the heart is.

Jin : ... Your own powers. I promise.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2021)

“Thank you” I said tearing up and giving him a big hug “I love you Jin I don’t know how to thank you” I said staring at the papers sadly “I get the feeling I met your adopted son somewhere at the center of the earth”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2021)

The boar-scorpion returns the hug, and holds the dragon tight.

Jin : I got you...

Then he slowly lets go of the hug, and gets the dragon up.

Jin : Come on, it's dinner time. After this, you and me will test out these powers you have, alright ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2021)

“Ok master” I said as master is the respectful term when someone is training you “I mean Jin I have no idea why I said master”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2021)

He chuckles.

Jin : Yeah let's not go with that... sounds kind of awkward.

The two make it back to the canteen, across the hallway. There's Hados the hell hound, and the C.O.N.T.R.A. team, but without Onyx.

Atlas : Ey boss.

Jin : I think one of us isn't here ?

Atlas : Onyx, yeah. She's been practicing her... "new" powers this afternoon.

Jin gently taps on the dragon's ears.

Jin : Come on, follow me.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2021)

I followed him twitching my ears “um Jin when are we going to start?” I asked curiously suddenly moving faster than usual


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin : I'd say, now.

The two make their way to the training area, which is simply the backyard of the bunker.
Onyx is there, getting used to how her powers work.
When she hears the two, she stops and walks up to them.

Onyx : Hey there boss. Glad you join. You too, I assume, big guy ?

She looks at Universe.
Universe would sense an unusual energy from both Jin and Onyx, but somewhat similar to each other...


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I'd say, now.
> 
> The two make their way to the training area, which is simply the backyard of the bunker.
> Onyx is there, getting used to how her powers work.
> ...


“Wow I sense powerful energy not like mine but just as powerful” I said before I could stop myself “oops that kinda slipped out sorry” I immediately apologized


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin : It's OK. Now then... a bit of an introduction and explanation about all of this. The eldritch cosmic powers we're dealing with come in two types. Universe has that of a Star-Born, and Onyx is of a Void-Spawn. I'll go with the most basic first.

He looks to the dragon.

Jin : A Star-Born can conjure white star stones from the ground up or out of thin air, in the form of clusters, like stalagmite and stalactite. These stones have water/flower pattern on the surface, like Damascus steel, and they're pretty damn tough. The easiest form of attack with them, is to make them burst out from beneath the ground, as they travel towards your enemies. As for defense, you can start by raising a wall of the stones to block off enemies' attacks..

Then he gestures towards the scorpion.

Jin : A Void-Spawn can conjure dark matter, which looks like tar, completely pitch-black, so much that it doesn't even reflect any light. Like the star stones, dark matter has excellent offensive capabilities, such as raising a field of dark matter spikes that burst out from the ground to assault your enemies. However, it's not as effective as the star stones for defending against attacks. Instead, it can be used for support, such as healing injuries, by accelerating your natural health regeneration. Technically, your injuries still heal by themselves, it's just a lot faster.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : It's OK. Now then... a bit of an introduction and explanation about all of this. The eldritch cosmic powers we're dealing with come in two types. Universe has that of a Star-Born, and Onyx is of a Void-Spawn. I'll go with the most basic first.
> 
> He looks to the dragon.
> 
> ...


“Like when I was injured?” I asked trying to make an example “I still don’t understand how that’s possible if I have the power of a star-born.” I created white ninja stars out of thin air “like this?”


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

Ahem, apologies if I'm derailing the thread, but I just gotta get something off my chest.
My dumb lizard brain sees the title of this thread and immediately thinks of a certain multiplayer videogame that took the internet by storm last year and it keeps bothering me to no end.
I need help.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Universe said:


> “Like when I was injured?” I asked trying to make an example “I still don’t understand how that’s possible if I have the power of a star-born.” I created white ninja stars out of thin air “like this?”


Jin looks at the ninja star closely.

Jin : Kinda like that, yeah. Now, though, I'd focus on how to conjure them faster and stronger first. You can worry about the shape later. So, first, let's practice on conjuring... say, a stone spike, out of the ground. As fast as you can. But be careful not to impale us.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Ahem, apologies if I'm derailing the thread, but I just gotta get something off my chest.
> My dumb lizard brain sees the title of this thread and immediately thinks of a certain multiplayer videogame that took the internet by storm last year and it keeps bothering me to no end.
> I need help.


"The Last of Us", yes. I intentionally went with that name, hehe.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin looks at the ninja star closely.
> 
> Jin : Kinda like that, yeah. Now, though, I'd focus on how to conjure them faster and stronger first. You can worry about the shape later. So, first, let's practice on conjuring... say, a stone spike, out of the ground. As fast as you can. But be careful not to impale us.


I summoned a spike and it hit me in the snout “OW OW OH THAT HURT” I yelled grabbing my snout which was bleeding “OH GOSH IT’S BLEEDING THAT’S NOT GOOD”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Universe said:


> I summoned a spike and it hit me in the snout “OW OW OH THAT HURT” I yelled grabbing my snout which was bleeding “OH GOSH IT’S BLEEDING THAT’S NOT GOOD”


Jin and Onyx freak out at the messy injury. The boar's hand is coated in dark matter as he quickly holds on the dragon's snout.

Jin : HOLD STILL. DO NOT MOVE.

He takes a deep breath, a surge of energy rushes within him and along the dark matter as it starts to cover the dragon's muzzle as well as entering his mouth. The dark matter doesn't have any taste, other than feeling like fluid liquid. It quickly covers the injuries and heals him, while numbing the pain away.

Jin : You OK now ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

“Yes thank you” I said smiling and trying not to hug him and failing ending up hugging him “oh that’s unexpected”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

The boar slowly removes his hand off the dragon's snout, at the same time the dark matter leaves the dragon's mouth and moves back to the boar's hand.

Jin : Yeah, that's... what it's like. Hurts like hell if you're not careful.

He casts a field of dark energy around the dragon to shield him from further accidents with the powers, then gently holds on the dragon's paw and brings it forward, away from them.

Jin : Try using your hand to "guide" the stone next time you summon it. Like, this, for example. Make it so the spike aim forward and not at you.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

“Ok I’ll keep that in mind” I said trying again and the starstone smashed through the wall “whoa didn’t know it was that strong!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin : ... Considering it just went right through your jaw and made a hole on your entire face earlier... yes, it's pretty damn strong. And really dangerous. So, now you know how to make a basic spike-shaped of the stone, let's work on WHERE you make it appear. So you don't accidentally hit yourself or your teammates. Try again, but this time don't hit anything. Not the wall, not the tree, nothing. Give it a shot.

The boar and scorpion both step away from the dragon a bit to give him room to practice.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

I imagined the cave and its spikes “ok remember the cave” the spike grew out of the floor without hitting anyone in the center of the room “I did it living in that cave paid off”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin : Good job. That's how ya do it. Keep practicing with it for... say, 5 more minutes. Then we'll take a break.

The scorpion huntress nods and works on the same moves as the dragon, summoning the dark matter spike on the ground while making sure it doesn't hit anything or anyone.
The boar joins the two, summoning both a star-stone spike and dark-matter spike every few seconds.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Good job. That's how ya do it. Keep practicing with it for... say, 5 more minutes. Then we'll take a break.
> 
> The scorpion huntress nods and works on the same moves as the dragon, summoning the dark matter spike on the ground while making sure it doesn't hit anything or anyone.
> The boar joins the two, summoning both a star-stone spike and dark-matter spike every few seconds.


After 5 minutes I was summoning 3 starstone spikes at a time by sweeping my hand “I think I’m getting the hang of this EEK” I saw a starstone spike come at me and suddenly a spike made of the same substance shot out of the floor to shield me “whoa” then more shot up and became a cage to protect me as they were clearly sensing my fear “What’s happening?!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin quickly pushes Universe out of the way and summons a shield to block the spikes that are getting out of control, then overpowers them with his own to put them to a stop.
There is a worried look on his face when he looks back at the dragon.

Jin : ... Do you remember exactly HOW did you receive these powers ? Like, what did the entity do to you, to give you the powers ?... Did it impale you or something like that ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

“He wrapped me in black chrysalis after he crystallized me in white crystals” I said shaking scared by the experience “why? I don’t remember anything after that besides waking up in the forest” I was confused and scared by what had just happened then dark matter started healing my broken arm at an accelerated pace “that’s new how is that happening?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

The look on Jin's face gets more worried. He closes his eyes and gently places his hand on the dragon's forehead.
After a while, he opens his eyes again, and growls.

Jin : ... OK, not trying to freak you out, but this entity is trying to take over your body. Possess you.

His eyes now turn to a glare, full of hostility and aggression, but Universe can see that it's not towards him.

Jin : I need you to take me back to where it happened. The location where you encountered that entity, and got crystalized. What I need you to do now, is recall that place, as best as you can. The location, the scene around it, and so on. Just recall it as best as possible.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The look on Jin's face gets more worried. He closes his eyes and gently places his hand on the dragon's forehead.
> After a while, he opens his eyes again, and growls.
> 
> Jin : ... OK, not trying to freak you out, but this entity is trying to take over your body. Possess you.
> ...


“It was in a cave 30 miles east of here” I said terrified “I am scared of what is happening am I a monster?” I asked out of nowhere


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin : Not if I can help it.

He keeps his hand on the dragon's head, and once the location is found, he uses his other hand to open a wormhole that leads to the cave.
Onyx goes to assemble the rest of the C.O.N.T.R.A. team, who make their way to the training area just 1 minute later.

Jin : Weapons ready, folks. We got another eldritch to deal with.

He then holds on the dragon's paw.

Jin : You're coming too, kid. Don't worry, we'll protect you.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Not if I can help it.
> 
> He keeps his hand on the dragon's head, and once the location is found, he uses his other hand to open a wormhole that leads to the cave.
> Onyx goes to assemble the rest of the C.O.N.T.R.A. team, who make their way to the training area just 1 minute later.
> ...


“I’m scared what if he makes me attack you?” I pointed out “I don’t want to hurt or kill you” I said shaking badly


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin : We'll be OK, I promise you. Let's go.

They step through the wormhole and find themselves at the cave that Universe was in, when he encountered the mysterious star-born entity.
The cave seems like it's been abandoned.

Jin : Is this it ? The cave you met it ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : We'll be OK, I promise you. Let's go.
> 
> They step through the wormhole and find themselves at the cave that Universe was in, when he encountered the mysterious star-born entity.
> The cave seems like it's been abandoned.
> ...


“Yes I don’t know why it’s empty” I shivered sensing that the entity is right behind me “I think it’s right behind me” I looked and there it was “who are you?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

The team look over at the dragon's response, and see... it.
A freakish star-like monstrosity made of clusters of white crystal-like stones in indescribable formation, along with pitch-black dark matter that has formed into shells of sort.
At the middle of it, the core, is a moving "eyeball" of sort, with barely visible pupil.
It stares directly at the dragon. Its "voice" feels like humming noise, otherworldly and echo-ish, like a mix of infrasound and ultrasound.

??? : You have returned.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The team look over at the dragon's response, and see... it.
> A freakish star-like monstrosity made of clusters of white crystal-like stones in indescribable formation, along with pitch-black dark matter that has formed into shells of sort.
> At the middle of it, the core, is a moving "eyeball" of sort, with barely visible pupil.
> It stares directly at the dragon. Its "voice" feels like humming noise, otherworldly and echo-ish, like a mix of infrasound and ultrasound.
> ...


“Yes I have because of you!” I said annoyed “who are you and why did you give me these powers?” I asked curiously “WHAT DO YOU WANT?!” I wasn’t scared of it I was angrily shouting in celestial “is it  me you want?! WHY?!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

??? : What do I want ?...

The entity responds with the same monotone, emotionless "voice". Its "eye" doesn't show any reaction towards the dragon's frustration.

??? : ... If you want the answer, then you will have to take it. Earn it. But, I am sure you already knew that.

The boar-scorpion sighs.

Jin : I have a feeling you're gonna say that. Fine.

He readies his weapon, an oversized baton charged with fire, frost and lightning. He holds it floating in midair as if with telekinesis.






The C.O.N.T.R.A. members ready their weapons as well. The scorpion hunters dual-wield a sword and a dagger, while the boars have a two-handed axe.

Jin : Engaging battle !


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

I roared with anger and blasted him with dark energy “how am I doing that?” I yelped in confusion “that should be impossible I’m have star born powers not wild born powers” I was confused not scared and also angry


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

The blast of dark energy becomes a shockwave that knocks the entity off and gets it rattled a bit. Though not enough to affect it much.

??? : ... Why not stick around and find out ?

Then, with a humming noise that gets gradually louder, as its "eye" and the stones get brighter.

Ryan : Everyone take cover !

The dark matter shells temporarily break off around it. The monster unleashes a massive blast in return, firing shards of star-stone spikes at the team.
Jin manages to shield everyone, while Ryan returns a few spikes back at the monster with equal force, followed by an axe right to its "eye", giving it quite a concussion.

Jin : Universe, focus on your star powers, spike that thing ! Snipe the shit outta it !


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

I created several in my anger and sent them  at him rapidfire style “EAT THE POWER THAT YOU GAVE ME” It hit him in the eye hard “YES BULLSEYE” I cheered a little too early


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Indeed, the spikes really make some holes on the monster, especially around its eye, its seemingly apparent weak-spot, making it growl a bit.
The team doesn't let up, and contribute their assault in the fight. Camila delivers a flurry of thrusts with her sword and dagger, followed by Onyx with a precise stab right in its eye, and finished with Nicole with a rapier thrust that pierces right through the eyeball and stings to no end.
Trevor coats his axe with acid and brings it down the monster, which seems to be effective : the acid starts to slowly eat away through the stones on its "body".
Ryan gets on one knee and brings his hands together like when playing volleyball ; Atlas hops on and uses the boost to leap into the air, for a massive overhead smash with the axe that feels like he could break the thing in two.
And that would have been the end of the fight.. but the monster is far from done.

??? : Your attempts are... amusing. But I grow bored already.

The monster's eye starts to glow, staring directly at Universe. He would feel his cosmic powers getting a lot stronger... Jin and Onyx would sense that too.

Onyx : What is happening ?...


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Indeed, the spikes really make some holes on the monster, especially around its eye, its seemingly apparent weak-spot, making it growl a bit.
> The team doesn't let up, and contribute their assault in the fight. Camila delivers a flurry of thrusts with her sword and dagger, followed by Onyx with a precise stab right in its eye, and finished with Nicole with a rapier thrust that pierces right through the eyeball and stings to no end.
> Trevor coats his axe with acid and brings it down the monster, which seems to be effective : the acid starts to slowly eat away through the stones on its "body".
> Ryan gets on one knee and brings his hands together like when playing volleyball ; Atlas hops on and uses the boost to leap into the air, for a massive overhead smash with the axe that feels like he could break the thing in two.
> ...


“AHHHHH GAHHHHHH” I fell to my knees pain shooting through my body “MAKE IT STOP MAKE IT STOP ohhhhhh” I felt the powers get too much “CAN’T CONTROL IT” I yelled in agony


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Universe would hear its voice inside his head, over and over.

"Obey. Submit."

Thankfully, it appears completely defenseless while doing this to the dragon. The entire C.O.N.T.R.A. start to press the attack full-force to stop it. Jin goes in, too, smashing the baton at the monster to the point of shattering its dark-matter shells to pieces.
Though, even as they're breaking it apart, it doesn't seem to make the monster slow down... whatever it's doing.
Then they would see the star stones forming up into a line of spiked barrier around Universe, with a layer of nebula clouds and aurora waves on the outside. There's also a ring of spiked dark matter on the ground too.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Universe would hear its voice inside his head, over and over.
> 
> "Obey. Submit."
> 
> ...


“NEVER I AM A DRAGON AND I WILL NEVER SUBMIT” I said fighting it “NO GET OUT OF MY HEAD” I yelled with supreme willpower really fighting back “I’M NOT HURTING MY FRIENDS” I was trying to stand up “I never believed you you never solved all my problems you’ve only added more problems”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

The more the monster keeps on boosting the cosmic powers within Universe (almost to unbearable pain), the louder its voice gets inside his head, and the stronger the barrier becomes around him.

"You do not need them. They are weaklings. You are Universe. The most powerful dragon in all of the cosmos. And I can keep it that way."

Despite the team's combined effort, with the thing almost close to breaking into pieces, its grip on Universe remains unaffected.

"Your powers will be unmatched. All lives will tremble before you... you will be-"

Its voice gets interrupted when Jin starts smashing the barrier and attacking the monster at the same time. The spikes retaliate by stabbing back at him as he tries to break them, but he doesn't flinch. The nebula clouds and aurora waves punish his attempts with bursts of fire, frost and lightning that really mess him up.
... But it only pisses him off and gets the adrenaline pumping even more. With a psyche-up "Hrgk !", he goes all out.

Jin : I. AM. INCREDIBLE ! INVINCIBLE ! INDESTRUCTIBLE ! UNSTOPPABLE !




With some of the barrier, and most of the monster, in pieces, he casts the fire, frost and lightning of his own power. "Forging" the broken bits into a massive sword-like weapon with the monster's own body pieces and power.

Jin : Everyone, with me !


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The more the monster keeps on boosting the cosmic powers within Universe (almost to unbearable pain), the louder its voice gets inside his head, and the stronger the barrier becomes around him.
> 
> "You do not need them. They are weaklings. You are Universe. The most powerful dragon in all of the cosmos. And I can keep it that way."
> 
> ...


“THEY AREN’T WEAK AND I DON’T BELIEVE YOU I NEVER DID THE ONLY ONE WHO IS REALLY WEAK IS YOU” I yelled fighting back harder “I will never obey you NEVER BECAUSE I AM STRONGER THAN YOU” I used my memories of my family to make me stronger Jin was one of them I used that strength against the monster “I NEED THEM MORE THAN EVER THEY ARE STRONGER THAN YOU THEY NEVER LEFT ME ALWAYS STOOD BY MY SIDE NO MATTER WHAT!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

With the monster weakened and overpowered, the team goes for their all-out attack.

All : WE. ARE. THE C.O.N.T.R.A. !!!

Camila, Onyx and Nicole dash through the monster, sword and dagger out, ripping it apart more. Trevor, Ryan and Atlas ram their axe upside down on the ground, then do a front flip over the axe and land back down, using the momentum as well as the combined weight of the axe and their body, to deliver a crushing downward smash, breaking the monster apart even further.
Jin charges up his power, preparing his attack.

Jin : WE ARE THE STORM THAT IS APPROACHING !

Using gravity magic, he flings the sword forward as it spins around. It stops when reaching the center of the monster and starts cutting/shredding through.
With every spin, the sword causes spikes of star stone and dark matter to burst out from within the monster, piercing it from inside out.
The full onslaught has torn open its outer shell and the barrier around Universe... but its influence on him still remains. The dragon still feels the pain getting worse inside his body.
Jin opens a wormhole in front of the dragon.

Jin : Use all your power and attack the wormhole ! Give it a taste of its own medicine ! Now !


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

I unleashed my power in a mighty blast that overloaded the monster and made him explode “there see stronger than you and they always will be Uhhhhh.” I groaned passing out immediately after I said that


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

All of the dragon's energy put into the blast, into the wormhole, is transferred to inside the monster's core. The massive blast really blows it to pieces, and shatters the barrier apart as well.
It would seem that the monstrosity is done for.
... But they still feel its energy, its "life force" of sort, within Universe.
Its "voice" still remains, both inside the dragon's head and outside for all of them to hear.

??? : You may have destroyed my body, but you cannot kill me off that easily ! You are too late, foolish creatures, and now this dragon is mine !

Universe would feel the cosmic powers within him still getting stronger.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

“Oh I don’t think so do you had any idea of who I am I am Universe prince of all dragons and you are nobody so GET OUT OF MY HEAD AND BODY” I said as I controlled his powers “also you don’t know how to control my body do you I never told you and I never will I will destroy you” I said and there was a secret message for Jin in that sentence if he knew Morse code it was do you had any idea how to shut this guy up and get him out of me?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

??? : Do you think you have a choice ?

At that, Universe would feel the entity forcefully try to possess him, and it's quite painful to say the least. Like a really bad headache.
Then it starts to feel like there are billions of tiny needles poking at his brain from inside out.

??? : You are indeed very powerful... and so is your family... how convenient that they are underground. My kind will harvest your family in no time, dragon. And you...

Now Universe would feel the needles poking at his heart too.

??? : You. Are. Mine. In body, and spirit.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

“Never Jin help me!” I yelped in pain not wanting to leave my friends behind or betray my people “GET HIM OUT OF ME PLEASE I WANT HIM OUT OF ME” I was angry with myself it was all my fault but now I knew what to do with my life “I want to be your son Jin you’ve always been like a father to me and I’ll never leave you ever” I started to cry I felt so bad about this “I’m sorry I didn’t tell you before now please get this thing out of me!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

At the monster's threat to take over the dragon, Jin and Onyx look at each other and nod.
Jin places his hands on the dragon and scorpion's chest, where their heart would be, as he links the two's powers together, creating a pathway for his and Onyx's entity to confront Universe's monster.
The dragon would see and hear the confrontation, but it's as if he's in a dream, and through the monster. Quite a surreal experience to say the least. It's almost like when he was crystalized.
Then he would sense and see the presence of two others.
Jin's entity looks like a combination of jellyfish and starfish, with the front having a single "eye". The five arms have star-stone spikes on the surface, and cover outside the dark-matter tentacles.
The other, that of Onyx's, is simply a formless mass of dark matter and dark energy, with a multitude of barely visible "eyeballs" in a sick, disease green color.

Universe' monster : YOU ! PAIN ! ALMOST KILLED ME ! NOT AGAIN ! REVENGE ! DIE !

Jin's entity : Try it.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

I breathed in and out as if I were asleep “what’s what’s happening?” I asked sounding like I was in a dream “ohhhhh my head it feels like a hangover” I groaned panting heavily


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Thankfully for the dragon, Jin's entity easily rips and tears the monster apart, revealing Universe (or, his soul at least) inside the crystal, being put to sleep. Onyx's entity quickly takes him out of the monster.

Jin's entity : Your soul is safe, but not your body. In order to take back control of your body, you must be the one to land the killing blow. Now, face the horror with all your might, dragon. If you want to be Jin's son, prove yourself and face your own torment, with us.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Thankfully for the dragon, Jin's entity easily rips and tears the monster apart, revealing Universe (or, his soul at least) inside the crystal, being put to sleep. Onyx's entity quickly takes him out of the monster.
> 
> Jin's entity : Your soul is safe, but not your body. In order to take back control of your body, you must be the one to land the killing blow. Now, face the horror with all your might, dragon. If you want to be Jin's son, prove yourself and face your own torment, with us.


I killed the monster with one punch “This is for trying to take over my body and make me betray my family!” I groaned with exhaustion “ohhhhh my head really hurts is it over?” I asked panting and shivering with fear


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

The powerful punch is amplified and strengthened even further by the dragon's rage and fury, as it shatters the monster's eye into pieces and seemingly breaks its entirety apart.
... But then it quickly reforms, with the dark matter "stitching" the pieces back together.
Although, its colors are not as vibrant and bright as before. It looks a bit duller now.

??? : *ANGER !... POWER !... PAIN !... YOU... NOT BETRAY ME !!!*

It then "opens" up into some kind of maw, and grows numerous dark-matter tentacles with star-stone thorns on them, as it tries to drag Universe back inside it. Thankfully, Jin's entity manages to keep it at bay, while Onyx's entity keeps Universe's soul safe from a distance.

Onyx's entity : Universe, attack again ! At the hollowed area ! Use everything you have learned !


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The powerful punch is amplified and strengthened even further by the dragon's rage and fury, as it shatters the monster's eye into pieces and seemingly breaks its entirety apart.
> ... But then it quickly reforms, with the dark matter "stitching" the pieces back together.
> Although, its colors are not as vibrant and bright as before. It looks a bit duller now.
> 
> ...


I punched the monster again hitting it in the hallowed area “THIS IS FOR LYING TO ME” I yelled enraged charging up my punch “YOU ARE NEVER GOING TO HURT ANYONE EVER AGAIN” I roared with empathy towards my family and friends “I never want to see you again”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

The dragon's charged-up punch straight towards the empty area of the monster makes it crack apart again, and making it very close to breaking yet again.
With Jin's entity overpowering it, it's unable to regenerate itself back.
Its colors get more dull, now somewhat gray.
However, its voice sounds a lot more pissed.

??? : *GAVE YOU... POWER... YOU TRAITOR... USE IT AGAINST ME !?*

In its desperate retaliation, it tries to pull in and absorb Jin's entity into itself instead.
The entire area starts to shake like an earthquake, spikes bursting out from everywhere, beneath the ground and up from mid air above, forming a mass of what look like maws.

??? : *YOU... PAY, DRAGON ! SO... YOUR "FRIENDS" !*

The maws come down at them, as if wanting to shred them apart.


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon's charged-up punch straight towards the empty area of the monster makes it crack apart again, and making it very close to breaking yet again.
> With Jin's entity overpowering it, it's unable to regenerate itself back.
> Its colors get more dull, now somewhat gray.
> However, its voice sounds a lot more pissed.
> ...


“NO” I charged it and punched it away “you will never touch my friends you will STAY AWAY I NEVER WANTED YOUR HELP AND NOW IT’S GONNA BLOW UP IN YOUR FACE IF YOU EVEN HAVE ONE” I growled creating a shield around them and the spikes got blasted away “I NEVER TRUSTED YOU”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

The dragon's willpower to resist the monster, and his strength manifested by such willpower, deal a serious blow to it. Now it's visibly more gray, its colors and brightness almost "die" off. It gets more desperate, now using nebula clouds and aurora waves to summon illusionary minions to its side too.
The place starts to look like one is tripping acid at this point.

??? : *I... AM... ETERNAL... NONE... DEFIES ME !!!*

With all its remaining strength, it literally tries to yank Jin's entity into it, while blasting Universe and Onyx's entity away with a series of chaotic, uncontrolled blasts of explosive dark energy (white holes).
Onyx's entity decides to temporarily binds itself on Universe's back, creating a 2nd pair of wings as well as four insectoid claws.

Onyx's entity : I lend you my strength ! Finish it, Universe ! You are almost there !


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon's willpower to resist the monster, and his strength manifested by such willpower, deal a serious blow to it. Now it's visibly more gray, its colors and brightness almost "die" off. It gets more desperate, now using nebula clouds and aurora waves to summon illusionary minions to its side too.
> The place starts to look like one is tripping acid at this point.
> 
> ??? : *I... AM... ETERNAL... NONE... DEFIES ME !!!*
> ...


I focused my energy into my fist and punched the monster into oblivion in a burst of light “LEAVE MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS ALONE I NEVER WANT TO SEE OR HEAR YOU AGAIN EVER!” I yelled in protective rage “GO AWAY FOREVER I DEFY YOU!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

??? : *YOU... TRAITOR...*

And with its few last words, the monster has finally been broken down.
What's left of it starts to rattle, then shake violently, like an unstable bomb about to explode. All the tentacles and maws in the vicinity are now ashes and dusts.
The entire area starts to shake as well, like there's an earthquake.
The monster starts to have cracks on the surface, with beams of halo light (sunlight, moonlight and starlight), nebula clouds, aurora waves, dark matter and dark energy bursting out. As Onyx's entity removes itself from Universe's soul, the energy of the monster starts to absorb into him... but thankfully, not its consciousness.
Then, in a massive explosion of light and darkness, the monster tormenting Universe is no more.
The scene that is inside Universe's mind starts to shift, slowly. From a barren wasteland to what looks like the cosmos.

Jin's entity : You have successfully claimed its powers for you, and at the same time resisted its influence. Well done, Universe.


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ??? : *YOU... TRAITOR...*
> 
> And with its few last words, the monster has finally been broken down.
> What's left of it starts to rattle, then shake violently, like an unstable bomb about to explode. All the tentacles and maws in the vicinity are now ashes and dusts.
> ...


I panted heavily “so it’s over?” I asked before blacking out in exhaustion able to control my body once more thumping onto the ground hard enough to shake the cave


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

Back outside, Jin, Onyx and Universe collapse on the ground after the fight that literally took place inside the dragon's head earlier. Onyx passes out due to exhaustion as well, but Jin remains conscious. He sits at the wall to try to catch his breath.
He's glad that the dragon is safe... but something kind of bothers him a bit.


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

I slowly came to groaning and in pain “Uh what happened?” My head felt like it had a hangover and my mouth tasted like roadkill “ohhhhh my head” I said weakly looking at Jin. “Are you okay?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

Onyx wakes up as well, and shakes her hea, like she's exhausted from sleeping too much and going through too many dream sequences.

Onyx : Two eldritch in one day... starting to wonder what's real and what's not anymore, now that I just keep going in and out of people's head like this... boss, you deal with this on a daily basis ?

Jin : I stopped making sense of this long ago, soldier. I wonder like you a lot of times too... but then I just say, fuck it, and take it as it is.

He walks over and, with the rest of his team, get Universe and Onyx up,

Jin : How do you feel now, big guy ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Onyx wakes up as well, and shakes her hea, like she's exhausted from sleeping too much and going through too many dream sequences.
> 
> Onyx : Two eldritch in one day... starting to wonder what's real and what's not anymore, now that I just keep going in and out of people's head like this... boss, you deal with this on a daily basis ?
> 
> ...


“confused and concerned all the dragons are in danger and it’s all my fault it’s time I told you guys something I should have told you when we first met” I said sighing sadly “but first let’s get back to the base first so I can tell you in private”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

A few minutes later, back at the base...
The C.O.N.T.R.A. team joins with Hados the hell hound, and the other three unofficial members of the force (Eviscerena the boar-lion, Jason the minotaur and Mina the mouse-bat).
Meanwhile, Jin goes to have a private talk with Universe in his room.

Jin : Alright, what is it ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> A few minutes later, back at the base...
> The C.O.N.T.R.A. team joins with Hados the hell hound, and the other three unofficial members of the force (Eviscerena the boar-lion, Jason the minotaur and Mina the mouse-bat).
> Meanwhile, Jin goes to have a private talk with Universe in his room.
> 
> Jin : Alright, what is it ?


“I’m not just a dragon I am the ruler of all dragons now that my dad is dead my people are underground but the monster was wrong we’re not in the earth’s crust we’re at  the the center of the earth I’m pretty sure you heard me say that in my sleep”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

The boar-scorpion tilts his head a bit when listening to the dragon.

Jin : ... Don't wanna shoot ya down or anything, buddy, but you being the ruler of literally ALL dragons in the entire world... is a bit far-fetched. I think there're a few dragons in this town that don't recognize you at all. But I digress.

He waves his hand in a dismiss manner.

Jin : If your people are there, we need to get them here so we can look after them. The center of the earth is the last place you'll ever wanna be, with all these eldritch fuckers rampaging about.


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion tilts his head a bit when listening to the dragon.
> 
> Jin : ... Don't wanna shoot ya down or anything, buddy, but you being the ruler of literally ALL dragons in the entire world... is a bit far-fetched. I think there're a few dragons in this town that don't recognize you at all. But I digress.
> 
> ...


“It’s probably because we were all at the center of the earth when I was born so of course they wouldn’t know me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

Jin : Perhaps. Either way, we need to get them here as soon as possible. Tomorrow we'll move out. As for now... I'm starving and way too tired.

The boar-scorpion takes the dragon to the canteen again, where they join the others. Jin is glad everyone is safe, no-one got hurt, but at the same time he still looks bothered, a bit. Like something that he's trying to find an answer for, but no luck.

Trevor : What's wrong boss ? You don't look so good.


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Perhaps. Either way, we need to get them here as soon as possible. Tomorrow we'll move out. As for now... I'm starving and way too tired.
> 
> The boar-scorpion takes the dragon to the canteen again, where they join the others. Jin is glad everyone is safe, no-one got hurt, but at the same time he still looks bothered, a bit. Like something that he's trying to find an answer for, but no luck.
> 
> Trevor : What's wrong boss ? You don't look so good.


I looked like I was about to throw up had a broken arm and had a black eye.
“Ow I hit the ground harder than I thought” I also was sad trying to figure out why that monster wanted me so bad I was just playing with my food barely touched a thing and that was strange. “Why me out of all the dragons he could have picked why me?” I looked up at the ceiling


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2021)

Seeing Universe and their leader not really in a good mood, the team also feel kind of down.

Trevor : Did something really bad happen ? Or is something really bad happening ?... Or about to happen ? 'Cuz you two are worrying us, y'know.

Jin : Sorry. I'm just... tired.

He explains to the team what he heard from Universe, about the other dragons. Then he lets out a sigh.

Jin : Every day is just a test of endurance for me now. I... I don't know... I have plans on what we're gonna do, then my brain just acts like it wants to forget everything and just call it quit.


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Seeing Universe and their leader not really in a good mood, the team also feel kind of down.
> 
> Trevor : Did something really bad happen ? Or is something really bad happening ?... Or about to happen ? 'Cuz you two are worrying us, y'know.
> 
> ...


I then fell out of my chair asleep again out cold this time “zzzzzzzzzzz” I didn’t look very good with the black eye and broken arm also I hadn’t eaten anything making the team worried.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

(Back! School was a hassle.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (Back! School was a hassle.)


(I thought you're off again because of personal issues and won't be back any time soon so we kind of just went ahead without you)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (I thought you're off again because of personal issues and won't be back any time soon so we kind of just went ahead without you)


(That's fine by me! Care to give an update so I know where things are?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (That's fine by me! Care to give an update so I know where things are?)


(we went to help Universe deal with the star-born that tried to take over him through the powers it gave him, now back at the base, and... everyone is a mess, including me not feeling like keeping up with the eldritch cosmic stuffs much anymore, like I'm burned out from that concept at this point)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

(Oh shoot, that's unfortunate. Of you feel like you are burned out on that concept, then how about we try and pay attention to other things, rather than focus on that? After all, since the wars rage between Mavericks and people alike, maybe we can have more encounters with them, and hold off anything eldritch related? Sorry again the concept may have burned you out.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

(I mean I'm still fine with the eldritch going on and being total jerk bags, but I'm more burned out on the... allying-with-some-of-them, kind of deal. Like, I'm feeling that it's just easier for my life to just fight them at this point. Same powers but no more "possession" or the likes, is what I mean.)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

(Ah, I understand that. So more battle encounters, and no more possession then? I can work with it!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

(Another thing is... I feel like the RP has been stopped and resumed back and forth so many times, like it's probably better to just stay canceled at this point. The whole plot of the earth getting fucked up by the eldritch, then we trying to fight them... yeah, pretty burned out with that. So another suggestion I have is to just go with a completely different plot.)


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2021)

(Hello)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Another thing is... I feel like the RP has been stopped and resumed back and forth so many times, like it's probably better to just stay canceled at this point. The whole plot of the earth getting fucked up by the eldritch, then we trying to fight them... yeah, pretty burned out with that. So another suggestion I have is to just go with a completely different plot.)


(I see. Well, if that is your desire, then we can go that route if you like. It's rather unfortunate that that has happened, but if it is your best wishes to do that, then we shall! Sorry if that plot had become jumpy in some sort of way. And even if you have another idea for a different plot, what would that idea be?)


Universe said:


> (Hello)


(Hiya!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (I see. Well, if that is your desire, then we can go that route if you like. It's rather unfortunate that that has happened, but if it is your best wishes to do that, then we shall! Sorry if that plot had become jumpy in some sort of way. And even if you have another idea for a different plot, what would that idea be?)


(Remember our medieval RP with no magic or anything ? Let's go with that. Easier for me to deal with. But, again, son. NO MAGIC, alright ? So don't do anything like dead people being cursed and coming back to life. That one really weirded me out.)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Remember our medieval RP with no magic or anything ? Let's go with that. Easier for me to deal with. But, again, son. NO MAGIC, alright ? So don't do anything like dead people being cursed and coming back to life. That one really weirded me out.)


(Ah, gotcha! I remember that one! And alrighty then, I'll make sure to not use any magic, sincere word there. And there won't be any dead coming back of any sort, you have my word there.)


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2021)

(Ok daddy)


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (I see. Well, if that is your desire, then we can go that route if you like. It's rather unfortunate that that has happened, but if it is your best wishes to do that, then we shall! Sorry if that plot had become jumpy in some sort of way. And even if you have another idea for a different plot, what would that idea be?)
> 
> (Hiya!)


(Hi)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

Universe said:


> (Hi)


(Hello again!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

@Universe @Ollie the Otter so yeah, that's about it ; this RP has kind of lost its touch after being stopped and brought back 3-4 times already, so now we're ditching it for a different one. I'll go make a thread.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> @Universe @Ollie the Otter so yeah, that's about it ; this RP has kind of lost its touch after being stopped and brought back 3-4 times already, so now we're ditching it for a different one. I'll go make a thread.


Alright then! Sorry the last one was botched, but I'm on board for the other one!


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2021)

Ok


----------

